# Available - RSA "The Black Bird" SR-71A, Redesigned, Resized AMP images page 1,28, 33, 34, 39 . Mini review: 40, 41, 45 .



## jamato8

I thought it would be of interest to those who enjoy the SR-71 or who have wanted one that the SR-71a will be making an appearance. There will be a new appearance to this classic portable with a new restyled and smaller chassis, multiple gain control and a nice custom (well the whole thing is custom) volume knob. It will still use the two batteries and offers a nice long run time.

 Edit: The main title changes as the release gets closer and as more is known.






















 image from RSA announcement

*9 28 08*
 With the first few hours the 71A sounded very nice but after 10 or 15 hours the sound got a little bright with a slight grain and the staging was somewhat flat. At around 35 hours or so the amp opened up and became much more transparent with a very nice high frequency extension and a tight defined bass. From 35 on the amp has continued to refine with no real ups or down just a continued upward trend in sound quality. I am near 100 hours now. The soundstage on well recorded information is very open with both good depth and width. Placement of instruments is discernable, again on well recorded music.

 I also find that this amp is very fast. I don't hear any smearing of the frequencies. The low and upper low frequency does not creep into the lower midrange, which can give the impression of a slow amp. 

*10 7 08 Battery of choice*

 I have found the Tysonic ultra low discharge rechargeable to sound the best by a good margin, much like the eneloop AA and AAA in other amp applications. 

*10 12 08*

 I am using the li-poly rechargeables and like the low discharge, the bass is slam hard and well defined. Very, very fast and articulate. This amp is powering my Ultrasone Ed. 9's very fine. 

 I still prefer the low discharge but the li-poly do a very good job and the amp rocks!

*3 7 09*

 Well I have had the SR71A fired up today and I have to say that paired up with the ESW10's, the sound is impressive. The thwack of drums on some of the Grateful Dead stuff is great and the audience sounds can startle me with the realism. The 71A exhibits very good control and frequency range with these phones. Wow, what drive.
 ______________


----------



## Drag0n

Hmmm....All these new amps are killing me!!!
 I already have a long wish-list...lol.
 I wonder if its on Rays site yet. Ill have to keep checking.
 You all should chip in and get me a new wallet for Christmas.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Very interesting and semi-unexpected. Can't wait for the shining reviews.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Whoa. Wonder how it'll perform against other 2x 9V battery headphone amps. *hint hint* L...I...S...A... No I did not say Lisa.


----------



## Jester

Goodness I try to stay away from this place, but I keep getting pulled back. And now this... *sigh* So many great amps, so little time.


----------



## orkney

Thanks for the info. Any projected sonic differences or just a face lift? And what's the "custom" in the custom volume knob?

 o


----------



## hockeyb213

look forward to its release and whoopy 100 posts for me


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *orkney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the info. Any projected sonic differences or just a face lift? And what's the "custom" in the custom volume knob?

 o_

 

It isn't off the shelf but designed and machined for the SR-71a as is the case, specifically made for the new 71. It is all very labor intensive but a truly, not off the shelf, product.


----------



## BigEat

Is the primary upgrade the revised gain settings? Also, any idea if the volume might be "stepped"? I still carry around my beloved XP-7 but this might make me change my mind.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigEat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the primary upgrade the revised gain settings? Also, any idea if the volume might be "stepped"? I still carry around my beloved XP-7 but this might make me change my mind._

 

Stepped, as in stepped attenuator? No, this will be a portable smaller than the original SR-71. I am familiar with the volume control used in the SR-71 and it is one of the best. I believe there will be 4 gain settings.


----------



## BigEat

Oh, I see. I didn't realize it was smaller than the original. What is this one in response to John? Why the subtleties in the gain control?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigEat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, I see. I didn't realize it was smaller than the original. What is this one in response to John? Why the subtleties in the gain control?_

 

The SR-71 has a little different sound from the other portables Ray makes and has remained popular. A few of the parts have been out for a long time and there will be a limited number of the 71a's, for now, from what I understand. I could be wrong on the number of gain settings but it seemed there are four. This would allow any number of sensitive IEM's or other types of transducers to be used. The face plate is has been redesigned without the lip the older version had. I think it will also have wings and a small jet engine with remote so if you need it somewhere else it will fly ahead and be waiting. :^)


----------



## BigEat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The SR-71 has a little different sound from the other portables Ray makes and has remained popular. A few of the parts have been out for a long time and there will be a limited number of the 71a's, for now, from what I understand. I could be wrong on the number of gain settings but it seemed there are four. This would allow any number of sensitive IEM's or other types of transducers to be used. The face plate is has been redesigned without the lip the older version had. I think it will also have wings and a small jet engine with remote so if you need it somewhere else it will fly ahead and be waiting. :^)_

 

Thanks. Maybe I will give up my xp-7


----------



## wolfen68

Here's to hoping it's got the SR71 sound. Put me on the list Ray!


----------



## BigEat

I'm looking forward to this; I'm very tentative about giving up the XP-7 sound. But the gain features add a lot of flexibility. Which of course the XP has never had. I also like the 9V flexibility. I'm convinced that the dual 9 volts have a certain current stability (assuming the batteries are fresh) that is sometimes lost as the on board nicad batteries age and don't hold a charge as well.


----------



## Dash

Could it be a revised Predator minus the DAC?


----------



## jamato8

No, this is a revised SR-71a from what I know. It is exciting that there are a number of very enjoyable amps to listen to. Something for everyone. 

 It is nice to have a community of people that can find some common ground and to be able to share this joy. Too many people take too many things too serious. I see life and death in my work all the time. This is the lighter and uplifting side of life.


----------



## penger

I am interested in how the revised SR-71a will turn out. Thanks for the scoop jamato8!


----------



## BigEat

Any word on when it will be available?


----------



## Lil' Knight

... and price mark?


----------



## robojack

What I'd like to know is how much smaller this amp is, compared to the original. Will it be close to the size of Predator, or closer to a Hornet's size?


----------



## PhaedrusX

i shied away from the SR-71 because it lacked a recharging circuit and the option to run off AC. will this remain the same?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhaedrusX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i shied away from the SR-71 because it lacked a recharging circuit and the option to run off AC. will this remain the same?_

 

From what I have been able to gather it will still use 2 9 volt batteries and will not have a recharging circuit. 

 I know it will be smaller than the original but I doubt it will be a great deal smaller because it will still use 2 9 volt batteries and they require a defined amount of space and then you also have the circuit board.


----------



## The Monkey

jamato, how did you find out about the new amp? Do you have one? Thanks.


----------



## WaxMan

When I first heard the rumor of a new SR-71 amp here at headfi, I could not believe it. First of all Ray Samuels has never reworked any of his amps in the past. I'm not talking about all the tweaking he does prior to production. I'm talking after production. I mean I guess you could count the Hornet mod, but that is a small undertaking of swapping out a capacitor. Something this big, and paramount does not seem like it could even be true. Not calling anyone here a liar, i'm just skeptical. It is great news though, I absolutely adore my SR-71, and the thought of it being re-released in some new incarnation is pretty exciting. An adjustable gain switch of four would be fantastic, you could enjoy the SR-71's remarkable sound from just about any pair of headphones. Can't wait to see some pictures, and hear about it from the man himself.


----------



## recstar24

The SR71 was my 1st amp as a headfier and my 1st real foray into hifi headphone sound. What a beautifully built and sounding amp, I still feel the SR71 is the best portable amp I have listened to. A new version with some added features and a slightly smaller footprint is such a fantastic idea.


----------



## Cool_Torpedo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WaxMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I first heard the rumor of a new SR-71 amp here at headfi, I could not believe it. First of all Ray Samuels has never reworked any of his amps in the past. I'm not talking about all the tweaking he does prior to production. I'm talking after production. I mean I guess you could count the Hornet mod, but that is a small undertaking of swapping out a capacitor. Something this big, and paramount does not seem like it could even be true. Not calling anyone here a liar, i'm just skeptical. It is great news though, I absolutely adore my SR-71, and the thought of it being re-released in some new incarnation is pretty exciting. An adjustable gain switch of four would be fantastic, you could enjoy the SR-71's remarkable sound from just about any pair of headphones. Can't wait to see some pictures, and hear about it from the man himself._

 

AFAIK after exchanging some mails with Mr Samuels himself when I was trying to get a SR71, the problem, what caused the SR71's production to stop, was the lack of some parts needed to build the SR71. The SR71 uses some parts that have lead, and to be EU compliant, those parts had to be substituted for lead-free parts.
 My guess is that Ray has decided to change the circuit to be able to build again the SR71 using all lead-free parts, since the "old" model couldn't be made completely lead-free.

 I don't think Mr Samuels wanted to "improve" or change the SR71's sound, he just wants to keep production and once he has to work on it to use only lead-free parts, he probably decided to add the gain control and maybe some other changes. Will be these sonic improvements? Who knows, we won't know until the SR-71A hits the street.

 Rgrds


----------



## Rico67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cool_Torpedo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AFAIK after exchanging some mails with Mr Samuels himself when I was trying to get a SR71, the problem, what caused the SR71's production to stop, was the lack of some parts needed to build the SR71. The SR71 uses some parts that have lead, and to be EU compliant, those parts had to be substituted for lead-free parts.
 My guess is that Ray has decided to change the circuit to be able to build again the SR71 using all lead-free parts, since the "old" model couldn't be made completely lead-free.

 I don't think Mr Samuels wanted to "improve" or change the SR71's sound, he just wants to keep production and once he has to work on it to use only lead-free parts, he probably decided to add the gain control and maybe some other changes. Will be these sonic improvements? Who knows, we won't know until the SR-71A hits the street.

 Rgrds_

 

I think you have Right.
 New product with more features with the same QS.


----------



## oicdn

It may just be me, but I don't understand how you can build a lead-free product and have it sound exactly the same as a product that was impossible to design without using lead parts. Seems like those pieces are crucial to the design and the sound signature it emits.

 I would think, that even if ever so minutely, it will sound different due to the fact a seemingly large role playing element (lead) is now absent...


----------



## decur

as a current owner of sr71, i wonder if sr71A will use same opamps as original? It would be awesome if ray made sr71a to be able to roll opamps!


----------



## fhuang

i think it's good being lazy. i was about to order a hornet but now i can wait until this one. again, any head-fi discount?


----------



## Dash

Ray has actually revised an amp in the past. There was the Hornet then Hornet M.

 I look forward to a renewed SR71.

 When I bought my first Hornet, I wanted the Sr71 and Ray mentioned the same thing about parts not being available to continue building at that time.

 I feel that all this portable gear improvement is beginning to lessen the gap between portable and home amps with easier to drive phones.


----------



## aluren

nice!


----------



## Deftoned

This will be interesting to see more of!


----------



## jamato8

It has the same opamps and they aren't in sockets. The Apache has sockets though.


----------



## Pete7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ray has actually revised an amp in the past. There was the Hornet then Hornet M.

 I look forward to a renewed SR71.

 When I bought my first Hornet, I wanted the Sr71 and Ray mentioned the same thing about parts not being available to continue building at that time.

 I feel that all this portable gear improvement is beginning to lessen the gap between portable and home amps with easier to drive phones._

 

Ray also revamped the power supply of the Raptor.


----------



## morphsci

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jamato, how did you find out about the new amp? Do you have one? Thanks._

 

x2? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Sandbag

Thanks for the heads up Jamato8


----------



## jamato8

Gee, it ain't hard. I mean you guys are smart right? Damn, and with this yelling my ears are ringing. No, I don't have one but I did hear rumors so. 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 I asked the manufacture.

 You see, both of my professions, critical care nurse and visual anthropology, require questioning, so it comes naturally.


----------



## blessingx

Well to be fair, fanboys are usually the ones most interested in new products and asking questions. Witness Apple rumors. I don't seen any wild claims here.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gp_hebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No offense jamato8, but you're a RSA fanboy and it sounds suspicious to a lot of people when you make big "announcements" about new RSA products._

 

What I am is a fan of sound, good sound. Notice that I talk about many amps, from Xin, RSA, iBasso, Woo, Little Dot, and a few others and have much of the time since I arrived here. I find "fan Boy" a negative remark and it is often taken that way here but then Fan Boy of good sound is fine with me, so thank you. I think we can all take ourselves waaay to serious about all this at times. Come to ICU with me sometime with people on vents or pump on a chest for a while hoping that they will pull through or clean up their body after they have died and then talk to their grieving family. That is just a wee bit more serious. It is all about perspective and here, I hope, about enjoying good sound and life.

 And be happy that unlike so many that get no care, we e are discussing the reproduction of music. This person who was mentally ill, sick and sitting in her own feces and that when I tried to get the local officials in China to help her they laughed, would have liked a different option in life.


----------



## Agent69

Heck, I didn't even know the SR-71 wasn't being made since it is still on Ray's site and listing a sale price. If it really isn't currently available, Ray needs to note that on his website.


----------



## tyrion

If you have a problem with a thread, report it. This thread has been reported so there is no need to report it anymore. The thread, whether it should or should not be permitted will be made by the moderators, not a discussion between the OP and those complaining. Until the threads fate is determined, post on topic or don't post at all.


----------



## n_maher

John,

 I know this isn't on topic but could you trim your freakin' sig? It makes it really hard to read your posts and threads that you post in. On a 19" monitor it's bad enough, on my Ipod Touch I just give up.

 On Topic: until there are details from Ray it doesn't seem like there's much to discuss. We don't know what he's changing so what's there to say?


----------



## digger945

I received an e-mail from Ray on June 4, that said if I wait, there will be a new SR-71A coming out in 40 days, so whats that, July 14? or thereabouts. I did not say anything initially cuz I figured Ray would let people "in the know" have this info (Jamato) when he felt it was the right time. I have asked him if I could pre-pay for one of the first, but no reply as of yet.
 Enjoy,
 Scott

 Hang tuff Jamato! U got my respect and admiration!


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


 Come to ICU with me sometime with people on vents or pump on a chest for a while hoping that they will pull through or clean up their body after they have died and then talk to their grieving family. That is just a wee bit more serious. It is all about perspective and here, I hope, about enjoying good sound and life. 
 

Well said!!


----------



## tnmike1

yeah let's give John a break. I for one am thankful he started this thread. Always good to hear of new and exciting products coming online.


----------



## jamato8

I started the thread because I read posts where people really wanted the SR-71 and I had gotten wind that another run might be coming up so I asked Ray. I figured if there was news it would be great to know as I know I was very excited when I learned of the Little Dot Micro Tube when i was in China. I had been waiting and hoping for something small but with a tube and there it was. I believe on the LD I was one of the first to get it but I could be wrong. 

 Anyway the new case, which will be smaller, and a face plate that will hug the case rather than flare out beyond it, gain switch and what ever else is done is exciting and look forward to when I can purchase one. 

 Look Mom, no signature line! (this time)


----------



## Rico67

Great Thread, thank you Jamato8.
 News about new products are welcome for people who appreciate all this great amps.
 it cans help us to wait if necessary before process for a new purchase and to have the knowledge to do the better choice.


----------



## digger945

Look Mom, Jam is naked!


----------



## Dash

For the record, we all know Jam is really an iBasso fanboi!


----------



## hockeyb213

lol ibasso is unbeatable at its price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly have tried a tomahawk also and on Iems there is no real notable difference and both were completely burned in


----------



## oicdn

Wow...people are a bit serious much? Jesus Christ...

 We should be happy we're getting another offering/option!!!!


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow...people are a bit serious much?......

 We should be happy we're getting another offering/option!!!!_

 


 No doubt...let's lighten up around here.

 In my five(?) years here, I've never made a statement even approaching this....but as far as this thread ridiculously being reported....if it is actually pulled by a mod, my faith in Head-fi will be greatly diminished. A Ray Samuels espionage/conspiracy led by underground fanboys...give me a break!


----------



## bhd812

I look at this as a Car guy would look at a 2008 TT from a 2004 TT, it's the same Amp we all know and love just updated a bit for today's market. 

 Maybe some of you reading this were not on Head-fi when the original sr-71 came out, hell i was a newbie at the time when i seen the prototype at my very first meet. back in the day portable amps were really nothing like today besides sharing the word "portable" and powering headphones. The original Sr-71 was a super small portable amp back then, people did not have usb dacs, people didnt really have gain switches, people also didn't have recharging, etc etc...

 one thing that made the Sr-71 was it's sound and how damn spot on it was to a big home amp back then, back then if you wanted home amp sound out of a portable you better have big Cargo pants on with big pockets cause other portables were huge in comparison to the SR-71 when she came out.

 Also keep in mind that back in the day people mostly used portable Cd players. we didn't have ipods smaller then a deck of cards holding 40,000 songs, we didn't have nano's, and 40 hour battery life back then was amazing...nothing like today's 400 hours we get.

 Ray i believe has not sold the SR-71 in a long time, but the demand has always stayed there..just not the "omg i Got a usb dac with amp and its as big as a grain of rice!" talk on the boards we see on the front page today. 

 hell maybe some of the new headfiers never even heard the original sr-71...
 to me it was never beat in Sound and build (atleats in the RSa line up), only a shade off of the XP-7.

 there were portables on the market but they either were to big or just did not have the sound quality till yours truly hit the market.

 I talked to my lighting guy when i heard about this product, Ray for the first time he is willing to use a different amp for his monitors when we do shows besides his original and really old and Beat up Sr-71....he asked if you would do a trade up...hahaha


----------



## Drag0n

I have no problem at all with the thread, and im really curious about a new SR71 model, and possibly interested, and ive never owned an RSA product. 

 And finally Jams signature is gone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

 Well, it didnt bug me that much really, but i did wonder why so much crap was on it and knew someday someone would say something. His photography is interesting though, and his life seems interesting, so it was entertaining checking it all out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Personally i think people should put all their equipment in their profile and just put sayings, messages, etc in their signatures,
 but again, i dont really care, but it is a pain when using smartphones to read headfi. The ads are a pain on a smartphone also with the page resetting and blinking constantly, but i also realize thats what helps pay for the site, and im not a contributing member, so i never said anything, and i really enjoy the site so much that i dont let small things bother me either really. 

 Cool thread!


----------



## webbie64

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...the original sr-71...to me it was never beat in Sound and build (atleats in the RSa line up), only a shade off of the XP-7._

 

X2. I'm 4 days away from finally having a 1200 hour burned-in Predator to compare. At 800 hours it was closer than any other portable RSA but still behind. To me the SR-71 just delivers vocals, particularly female vocals, with a total realism like no other portable amp I have heard (and I've heard quite a few!).

 I wrote Ray some months ago about this benchmark quality of the SR-71 and am pleased to read this thread to indicate that benchmark will be available once again (with some amendments/improvements!)


----------



## jamato8

Well I do enjoy being informed so I ask questions. I know of a major headphone amp for home use from a manufacture that will be totally different in tube implementation and a portable from an unknown but very well known for some very highly respected audio components all elicited by questions. So on that. . . 

 I have found out that the new SR-71a is going to have vicious voltage swing of 16 volts a gain of 11, and an output of 250ma's. This would seem to be approaching home amp land in a portable. I am excited anticipating the sound that this may be very well capable of. I wonder what else will be coming down the pike? It just gets better and better. 

 Oh no! My signature is back! :^)


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Oh no! My signature is back! :^)_

 

And it's as much of a nuisance now as it was before.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And it's as much of a nuisance now as it was before._

 

And now I feel sad. I like reading what people have but I also realize we are not all the same. 

 I remember an image of the Dailai Lama looking sad and he put his his fingers up behind his head for horns when the Chinese government was saying how evil he was.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And now I feel sad. I like reading what people have but I also realize we are not all the same. _

 

Sad would be an appropriate response for punishing the rest of us with that sig. It's nice to know that you can at least appreciate what a nuisance your sig is for the rest of us. The better response would be to shorten it but I guess you will have to wait to hear from the Dailai Lama before you do anything.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sad would be an appropriate response for punishing the rest of us with that sig. It's nice to know that you can at least appreciate what a nuisance your sig is for the rest of us. The better response would be to shorten it but I guess you will have to wait to hear from the Dailai Lama before you do anything._

 

Ok, I changed it. Now everyone should be happy. Well some, because some would ask me about different things in my old sig and were glad to know what I used for listening and they also used it to ask about specific items. The more we change the more we realize like sand, it is still sand no matter where it is.


----------



## webbie64

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I do enjoy being informed so I ask questions. I know of a major headphone amp for home use from a manufacture that will be totally different in tube implementation and a portable from an unknown but very well known for some very highly respected audio components all elicited by questions. So on that. . . 

 I have found out that the new SR-71a is going to have vicious voltage swing of 16 volts a gain of 11, and an output of 250ma's. This would seem to be approaching home amp land in a portable. I am excited anticipating the sound that this may be very well capable of. I wonder what else will be coming down the pike? It just gets better and better. 

 Oh no! My signature is back! :^)_

 

Thanks for the update, jamato8. It's sure sounding to become a different beast to the original SR-71. Very exciting. I just pray the new version maintains the fantastic midrange vocals reproduction of the original.


----------



## Sasaki

Thank you for sharing the news.
 SR-71 was my first serious portable amp and it was my first headfi experience as well.
 This is still one of my favorite amp even though I bought many amps since then. 
 Hope the new one would come out soon.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh no! My signature is back! :^)_

 

Your new sig reads like an add and seriously undermines your credibility.


----------



## itsborken

It's going to be the next FOTM before anyone's even heard it.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your new sig reads like an add and seriously undermines your credibility. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you have anything in your signature it is an add of one type or another. It was actually a joke because my other one irritated someone. I am surprised how sensitive some people are. As far a credibility, everyone has free choice here.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have anything in your signature it is an add of one type or another._

 

Please explain to me what my signature is an add for. It contains nothing other than basic information, no opinion whatsoever. 

  Quote:


 I am surprised how sensitive some people are.


----------



## jamato8

This thread is about a new amp that will be coming out so I am moving on and looking forward to the new SR-71a.

 Black is beautiful.


----------



## n_maher

Indeed. It'll be interesting to see what sort of run times Ray gets using a power supply that swings that much voltage swing and that high a claimed current output. One cannot squeeze blood from a stone.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And now I feel sad. I like reading what people have but I also realize we are not all the same. 

 I remember an image of the Dailai Lama looking sad and he put his his fingers up behind his head for horns when the Chinese government was saying how evil he was._

 

Can't we have a sig for you, just not so long?

 I made mine shorter a while back, and put stuff in my public profile instead.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't we have a sig for you, just not so long?

 I made mine shorter a while back, and put stuff in my public profile instead._

 

I don't want to get off the subject of the thread but I have had people state that they were glad I had the signature because it allowed them to know what I have and then they could ask questions. I have also had emails that people enjoyed visiting my website. I don't care how long someone's signature is. That is up to them. 

 Oh, the SR-71a is also going to have room to easily accommodate rechargeable batteries. Should be interesting.

 edit: What the heck! where did you get all those headphones. How well you chose your name. :^)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I love the new sig, but I'm sticking with my Predator. Smaller is better in portable amps too, not just in the threads about them


----------



## digger945

...wait a minite...where is the part about change, Jam....or was that John....(mumbling quietly to self... I thought there was something in there about change...hmmmm...)


----------



## tnmike1

anybody have any info as to when this bad boy's gonna come out?? I meanwith Xin back on the scene and my reference on order for 1yr + don't know whether to wait for Ray or to tell Xin to ship my Reference??? Altho must say i tilt toward Ray knowing his customer servce through four amps--Tomahawk. Hornet, Predator, SR-71--and it's been truly outstanding.


----------



## digger945

Based on the former posts on this thread, combined with my e-mails from RSA, I don't really know for sure...but I am gonna guess maybe this upcoming weekend or the Monday after.
 That's maybe!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anybody have any info as to when this bad boy's gonna come out?? I meanwith Xin back on the scene and my reference on order for 1yr + don't know whether to wait for Ray or to tell Xin to ship my Reference??? Altho must say i tilt toward Ray knowing his customer servce through four amps--Tomahawk. Hornet, Predator, SR-71--and it's been truly outstanding._

 

They all offer different flavors in the same pot, Music. It should be interesting, as always. We do get great products from people that put in extreme time and effort.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Based on the former posts on this thread, combined with my e-mails from RSA, I don't really know for sure...but I am gonna guess maybe this upcoming weekend or the Monday after.
 That's maybe!_

 

that would be most interesting and something to look forward to.


----------



## BushGuy

Hey tnmike1 - the correct answer is to get both and see which one you like best........you may even keep both and sell one of your current amps. You'll never know until you try them. I recently added an order for another Xin, and always liked the SR-71, so waiting to see what happens with the new one.
 FWIW - re comments about signatures above. The Profiles are now all gone....which kind of bothers me, since I was rather meticulous about mine - keeping it properly updated. I also liked the section of posts/threads started when wanting to more properly recall a certain post or thread by someone else. Now, all gone.


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BushGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ FWIW - re comments about signatures above. The Profiles are now all gone....which kind of bothers me_

 

Profiles? gone?


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_II have had people state that they were glad I had the signature because it allowed them to know what I have and then they could ask questions. I have also had emails that people enjoyed visiting my website._

 

All of which "people" can do by accessing your profile and sparing the rest of us from your hi-jacking screen real estate with the same humongous gear and hobby list being repeated over and over in every thread you participate in.


----------



## itsborken

hmm not dup posting again...


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Profiles? gone?_

 

Mine's working. Could be a bug or user error....

 Headphone Inventory 
 AKG 701, 271S, K1000, HD650, Proline 750, se530

 Owned Ed9, Denon D2000 
 Headphone Amp Inventory 
 GLite, Pico, Mini3, Pint

 Owned Opera w/DAC, Move, HornetM, Corda MKIII USB, cmoy 
 Source Inventory 
 Parasound 1600 D/AC, MH 25.2 RAM modded, D-EJ721, iBasso D1, iMod, H140


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine's working. Could be a bug or user error....
_

 

After Head-fi's server woes, many (perhaps all?) of the profiles disappeared. I had to re-enter mine after that, but all is OK with profiles once again.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After Head-fi's server woes, many (perhaps all?) of the profiles disappeared. I had to re-enter mine after that, but all is OK with profiles once again._

 

I keep a backup copy in a text file...


----------



## jamato8

I don't remember what was in mine. Guess it doesn't matter. Maybe the shadow knows.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't remember what was in mine. Guess it doesn't matter. Maybe the shadow knows._

 

I like the new sig line, cool beans!


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BushGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey tnmike1 - the correct answer is to get both and see which one you like best........you may even keep both and sell one of your current amps. You'll never know until you try them. I recently added an order for another Xin, and always liked the SR-71, so waiting to see what happens with the new one.
 FWIW - re comments about signatures above. The Profiles are now all gone....which kind of bothers me, since I was rather meticulous about mine - keeping it properly updated. I also liked the section of posts/threads started when wanting to more properly recall a certain post or thread by someone else. Now, all gone._

 

No, profiles are back, just rearranged in folder-type schematics when you click on the name of the person. I personally like the new structure. But that's just me.

 Or are you talking about profiles below the "sig" line???


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't remember what was in mine._

 

I remember. It was a part of what made you... you. I clicked on every link, and still read all your rankings. Thanks for doin that.
 BTW I really love your photos, and I recognize several of them from way before I joined Head-Fi.
 I like this community.
 EDIT: also noticed the recent updates.


----------



## the_eleven

Back to the SR-71a, would anyone who has heard the SR71 and the Predator care to comment on sonic differences between the two?

 I am going to either purchase a Predator, or wait for the SR71-a.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the_eleven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Back to the SR-71a, would anyone who has heard the SR71 and the Predator care to comment on sonic differences between the two?

 I am going to either purchase a Predator, or wait for the SR71-a._

 

I'd wait to read reports to learn if there are any differences between the original SR-71 and the new version. The SR-71 remains one of the best (trans)portable amps around. If the SR-71a has the same sq, I think it would be a no-brainer to get it over the predator, unless you're also wanting a dac and, though I'm assuming here, the smaller size of the predator.


----------



## wolfen68

I found the Predator to be a little more "Hornet-like" (which isn't all bad) but much prefer the SR71. The SR71 has more space and air to the sound, is less forward, and seems to pass along those little micro details better (at least to my ears).


----------



## Edwood

I think there should be a new forum feature where the longer your signature is, the more words you have to type to make up for it before you can hit "Post".

 -Ed


----------



## gordolindsay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think there should be a new forum feature where the longer your signature is, the more words you have to type to make up for it before you can hit "Post".

 -Ed_

 

Wait, I don't see ANYONE's sig.


----------



## jp11801

it will be interesting to see how this is voiced.

 The SR71 is/was a great portable amp with very nice open sound qualities that began to nibble at the corners of what is possible with a decent desktop amp. It remains the only RSA portable with an open soundstage and fairly flat frequency response. Since the SR71 was release RSA amps signatures have moved away from that sound to a more EQed sound that was not balanced had bass bloat and a lower mid range hump that made sound compressed and not sound good to me. The other amps are fun and I enjoyed the hornet sound for a bit but tired of it after a while having missed the more flat sr71 sound.

 I am will be interested to see if RSA stays true to the original SQ wise or tailors the sound to be more in line with the fun but albeit not neutral sound of the current line up of predator/hornet/tomahawk. The gain of 11 is a bit of a concern but well see we really can't way if it will sound good or not until it is in peoples hands. My recommendation would to be to wait until you can hear one to see what side of the fence the SQ falls on.

 oh and large sigs are freaking annoying, while I like sigs the stupid nature and ego trip of several large sigs have made me use the hide the signature feature. It is a shame really but hand held headfi viewing is just too much of a PITA with these signatures that look more like novellas .


----------



## Rico67

JP11801, i have the same approch when i compare the hornet non M and the Predator.
 Hornet is more smooth and natural than predator which is more detail and dynamic.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_JP11801, i have the same approch when i compare the hornet non M and the Predator.
 Hornet is more smooth and natural than predator which is more detail and dynamic._

 

How much time do you have on the Predator? Not to get off the subject of the SR-71a but I noticed improvements in all areas with time on the Predator. I wonder if there will be a cap change on the SR-71a and if it will require a longer burn-in/forming period for the cap. I look forward to its release.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I wonder if there will be a cap change on the SR-71a and if it will require a longer burn-in/forming period for the cap. I look forward to its release._

 

using an oversized cap that 'needs' several hundred hours of burn in to form is just BS. Seriously most well engineered hi fi electronics sounds good out of the box and while it may improve over some time no amount of burn in changes things from mediocre to OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















. It just does not happen people, sorry to say, you can't burn in your way to great sound it needs to exist from the start. Things may improve at the margins but no to the degree that has been unfortunately reported.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_using an oversized cap that 'needs' several hundred hours of burn in to form is just BS. Seriously most well engineered hi fi electronics sounds good out of the box and while it may improve over some time no amount of burn in changes things from mediocre to OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















. It just does not happen people, sorry to say, you can't burn in your way to great sound it needs to exist from the start. Things may improve at the margins but no to the degree that has been unfortunately reported._

 

It's ok, we can agree to disagree. I have been in electronics since the 60's when I was a radioman in the Navy. I would have never believed it either but as time has gone on and I have experimented and corresponded with extremely knowledgeable people with degrees in sciences dealing with this I understand more of what is going on and why I and others hear what they hear. 

 I agree a mediocre piece of equipment isn't going to change to some outstanding earth shaking wonder but I have and do hear changes in good equipment with a positive change in the sound. There are no absolutes in life so there is no absolute that this will happen but with some it does. 

 in the end the debate doesn't matter as it is our own ears and mind that make the final decision and ultimately the enjoyment of getting back to the music.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_in the end the debate doesn't matter as it is our own ears and mind that make the final decision and ultimately the enjoyment of getting back to the music._

 

Actually in the end the debate does matter, as I recall there were several threads that seemed to indicate fairly large changes in SQ , you in fact may have written one of them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This is just flat out irresponsible and misleading, really what is the needed time for a predator or any of the mentioned RSA LARGE CAP portables to burn? Who knows, apparently the skys the limit. 

 To say that at 6 hours the things sounds great then at 475 it sounds almost broken due to bass issues then OMG it's a miracle overnight the bass issue is solved but now it's a little bright then low and behold shazam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the unit snaps into place. 

 This is indicative of issues the listener brings to the electronics not burn in. While There are days my rig sounds great and days it sounds like poo I know the biggest variable is ME. 

 So no that I have rambled why does this matter to the community. Well with the fairly large group of newbies here people tend to follow the leader whether we wish to acknowledge that or not. There are some people that frankly get off on being the pied piper to these newbies as well. My concern is that we wind up with a community that ends up not trusting their own ears because of this "silly season" burn in hyperbole. If something does not sound great out of the box or goes through a roller coaster ride for 700+ hours I question the engineering of the product or the listening skills or the person commenting on it.


----------



## jamato8

Ok, but I do hear a difference as have others.


----------



## oicdn

I may have missed it, but where is this info coming from? There's nothing on his site, and I scoured the web hard and there isn't anything "official" about it? Release date, specs, info, nothing...


----------



## the_eleven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... I would have never believed it either but as time has gone on and I have experimented and corresponded with extremely knowledgeable people with degrees in sciences dealing with this I understand more of what is going on and why I and others hear what they hear. 

 I agree a mediocre piece of equipment isn't going to change to some outstanding earth shaking wonder but I have and do hear changes in good equipment with a positive change in the sound...._

 

Could you briefly explain this?

 I own some low power tube monoblocks, with huge capacitors, that need a few hours to "saturate", if they aren't powered up for some time.

 When listening, you can hear the change when they are good to go. It is not subtle.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So no that I have rambled why does this matter to the community. Well with the fairly large group of newbies here people tend to follow the leader whether we wish to acknowledge that or not. There are some people that frankly get off on being the pied piper to these newbies as well. My concern is that we wind up with a community that ends up not trusting their own ears because of this "silly season" burn in hyperbole. If something does not sound great out of the box or goes through a roller coaster ride for 700+ hours I question the engineering of the product or the listening skills or the person commenting on it._

 

Every now and then--less frequently recently--a voice of reason rears its head. I challenge this community to read and consider jp's post, which is spot on.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may have missed it, but where is this info coming from? There's nothing on his site, and I scoured the web hard and there isn't anything "official" about it? Release date, specs, info, nothing..._

 

Ray had it at the Detroit meet recently. I'm guessing it will also make an appearance at the Aug 2 Chicago meet.


----------



## elrod-tom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ray had it at the Detroit meet recently. I'm guessing it will also make an appearance at the Aug 2 Chicago meet._

 

As was the case when Ray was taking prototypes of the Hornet, Tomahawk, and Predator to meets, this amp had no case when he showed it at the Detroit meet. I didn't get a chance to listen to it (I know...I suck), but those who did were VERY impressed. 

 And yes, I would expect to see it at the Chicago meet.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the_eleven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you briefly explain this?

 I own some low power tube monoblocks, with huge capacitors, that need a few hours to "saturate", if they aren't powered up for some time.

 When listening, you can hear the change when they are good to go. It is not subtle._

 

 Caps that have a good amount of voltage and current draw will form pretty fast. Around 100 hours when new for the caps and opts, even per Cary Audio on all their amps. For very, very low current amps like the Predator the forming of the cap takes quite some time. I have a fairly expensive piece of equipment that can form caps. When doing this at low voltages and low current they take much longer to show a form to full potential uf's vs when new. Audio Note UK has noted this as have many other manufactures. 

 Some disagree on the period of time that is required for forming but again we can agree to disagree but I have seen it and heard it as have others.


----------



## digger945

.


----------



## frozenice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Every now and then--less frequently recently--a voice of reason rears its head. I challenge this community to read and consider jp's post, which is spot on._

 

Shouldn't that be one of the purposes of meets like Can-Jam be about. A couple of people bring an amp like the Predator with different amount of hours and compare them to each other.

 Formulate a question beforehand, decide how it should be tested and set aside a few hours to form your own conclusions.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ray had it at the Detroit meet recently. I'm guessing it will also make an appearance at the Aug 2 Chicago meet._

 

 So I take it if it's following him to the Aug 2nd meet...it's HIGHLY unlikely for it to be debuting this weekend, or next weekend like many are speculating.

 Are there any pics of this thing like there were some all over the place of the Predator?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *frozenice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shouldn't that be one of the purposes of meets like Can-Jam be about. A couple of people bring an amp like the Predator with different amount of hours and compare them to each other.

 Formulate a question beforehand, decide how it should be tested and set aside a few hours to form your own conclusions._

 

I couldn't agree more. However, fewer and fewer people seem willing to invest that kind of time and thought.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh and large sigs are freaking annoying, ... have made me use the hide the signature feature._

 

Thanks for mentioning the 'hide signature' option; it works great!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may have missed it, but where is this info coming from? There's nothing on his site, and I scoured the web hard and there isn't anything "official" about it? Release date, specs, info, nothing..._

 

I mentioned it earlier but I realize it could be overlooked and I don't like to have to read through an entire thread all the time myself so I can see how it could be missed. I asked Ray about the amp and if he was going to put out more SR-71's and got the information on the new SR-71a. I had caught wind that there might be something also from a friend who knows of other sites and it was mentioned there.


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ray had it at the Detroit meet recently. I'm guessing it will also make an appearance at the Aug 2 Chicago meet._

 

Anybody want to carpool to "windy"?


----------



## the_eleven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.... I asked Ray about the amp and if he was going to put out more SR-71's and got the information on the new SR-71a..._

 

Has Ray been forthcoming with any more info?

 Technical details? Release date? Price?


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the_eleven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has Ray been forthcoming with any more info?

 Technical details? Release date? Price?_

 

In keeping with tradition over the last few years, I am going to guess this will be Ray's portable amp for the Christmas season, with a limited head-fi pre-order price.


----------



## jamato8

Release is in a few weeks and some of the details are in the text.


----------



## gonzalo

just waiting, time sometimes is sooo slow


----------



## Nuwidol

Any pics or more info for this yet?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Time moves slowly as we get closer and closer to its release date. Lol. Hope he doesn't use an LED as the power switch. That's what killed my interest in the Hornet and Predator.


----------



## WaxMan

I do not think I have ever been more excited for anything audio related than this in my life!


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Time moves slowly as we get closer and closer to its release date. Lol. Hope he doesn't use an LED as the power switch. That's what killed my interest in the Hornet and Predator._

 

not me...


----------



## green_avanti

tic, tic, tic, put me down for one..


----------



## flashnolan

Hmmm should I keep my SR-71 or go for a shinny new SR-71a...


----------



## moriez

For what its worth. Ive emailed Ray over a month ago and he then said that he hoped to have more information in a month. So that would be any day now.


----------



## evilking

Any update?




 EK


----------



## Seamaster

I am done using battery powered amps, it is dead end road for even acceptable audio quality. for people on the go, Ipod + good pair of earphone is the way to do it, just me.


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evilking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any update?_

 

X2


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuwidol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2_

 

x3


----------



## digger945

I listened to the 71a at the Chicago meet yesterday with Ray's HD600's and R10's and my own D2k's, using Ray's iPod Classic and my own 3rd gen nano. All I can say is I want one of these for my own ultimate portable amp. As for the release date, I don't really know for sure, just that it should not be too much longer, as Ray is working on the custom extruded aluminum case. Trust me there is a lot of work goes into one of these portable amps Ray makes.


----------



## Nuwidol

I couldn't take the wait any longer so I mailed Ray myself.

 This is what he said:

 We are working on it as fast as we can. Keep an eye on my web site & on head-fi.org, This way you will get a chance to get one of the 500 units.

 Cheers.

 Ray Samuels



 500 units is a shed load so I don't think anyone is going to miss out.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, but that is the total run.. . . so. . .


----------



## rhythmdevils

I wonder if it will have the recessed mids of the old SR71


----------



## blessingx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if it will have the recessed mids of the old SR71_

 

That wasn't my experience with at least Senns and Grados (admittedly mid forward leaning phones). Did you feel that way with the similar sounding HR2 also? There was a time several years ago (course much as changed in market since then) when I thought the SR71 was one of the best sub-$600 amps out there, home or portable. Yes, I preferred it to the stock XP7 too.


----------



## BIG POPPA

I still want one. Kept in contact with Ray to have an idea when they are coming out.


----------



## DPRJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuwidol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_500 units is a shed load so I don't think anyone is going to miss out._

 

I agree. But not sure what will happen


----------



## -=Germania=-

I have heard it and the hype is definately justified!


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blessingx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That wasn't my experience with at least Senns and Grados (admittedly mid forward leaning phones). Did you feel that way with the similar sounding HR2 also? There was a time several years ago (course much as changed in market since then) when I thought the SR71 was one of the best sub-$600 amps out there, home or portable. Yes, I preferred it to the stock XP7 too._

 

Yeah, I actually preferred my HD650's straight out of my ipod because of it. But actually, I have been noticing this with my Xin amps too, and it bothers me so much that I've been listening to my 600 ohm sextetts straight out of the ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so maybe it is some other component in my system, i don't know. But I'm excited to hear this amp!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I actually preferred my HD650's straight out of my ipod because of it. But actually, I have been noticing this with my Xin amps too, and it bothers me so much that I've been listening to my 600 ohm sextetts straight out of the ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so maybe it is some other component in my system, i don't know. But I'm excited to hear this amp!_

 

Then something is wrong upstream and it isn't the amps.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have heard it and the hype is definately justified!_

 

If the price is right, of course


----------



## penger

Any ideas on a price range? The "current" one is about $400.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any ideas on a price range? The "current" one is about $400._

 


 I'ma guessing it should be the same.
 If the price is any higher or lower, it'll be competing against the Hornet or Predator!


----------



## jamato8

Well I know that everything has gone up in costs so it is reasonable to expect that the custom case for the SR71a, which is extruded, anodized, and silk screened would be more and it is all made here in the USA will cost more and so goes the final cost of the SR71a.


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I know that everything has gone up in costs so it is reasonable to expect that the custom case for the SR71a, which is extruded, anodized, and silk screened would be more and it is all made here in the USA will cost more and so goes the final cost of the SR71a._

 

Yes it is custom, the divider between the two 9volts, gone. I think there is some oven baking of the finish in there somewhere. I honestly don't know why it doesn't cost more than it does now. Yes made in the USA probably means more cost. Isn't all of Ray's stuff made here?


----------



## penger

Whatever the case... I still want one.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

If the price is like $450~$475, I don't see why people should get the SR-71a instead of the Predator for a little extra :S


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it is custom, the divider between the two 9volts, gone. I think there is some oven baking of the finish in there somewhere. I honestly don't know why it doesn't cost more than it does now. Yes made in the USA probably means more cost. Isn't all of Ray's stuff made here?_

 

Yes, it is all made in the US and yes there is a heat process for the silk screening.


----------



## musicmaker

I definitely want one. I love Ray's products in general and the SR-71 is considered by many to be one of the finest portable amps ever built.


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the price is like $450~$475, I don't see why people should get the SR-71a instead of the Predator for a little extra :S_

 

Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the SR71 is a dual mono amp without a DAC, and the Predator is not dual mono, but with a DAC. Listening to them side by side, you can tell an appreciable difference in overall SQ, plus the 71a really thumps on the low-end, regardless of the phones I tried with it.
 The 71 is like two individual amps, one for left and one for right.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the SR71 is a dual mono amp without a DAC, and the Predator is not dual mono, but with a DAC. Listening to them side by side, you can tell an appreciable difference in overall SQ, plus the 71a really thumps on the low-end, regardless of the phones I tried with it.
 The 71 is like two individual amps, one for left and one for right._

 

I didn't know dual mono made that much of a difference..


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the SR71 is a dual mono amp without a DAC, and the Predator is not dual mono, but with a DAC. Listening to them side by side, you can tell an appreciable difference in overall SQ, plus the 71a really thumps on the low-end, regardless of the phones I tried with it.
 The 71 is like two individual amps, one for left and one for right._

 

Er...one amp circuit in the left channel and one in the right channel is not dual mono, that's called single stereo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A dual mono amp has _two_ amp circuits in a single channel, treating it as if it's "mono" - like Ray's own Apache or B-52. A dual mono amp doubles the circuitry and is typically larger than one that isn't.


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't know dual mono made that much of a difference.._

 

It probably doesn't if your only source is an iPod.


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Er...one amp circuit in the left channel and one in the right channel is not dual mono, that's called single stereo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A dual mono amp has two amp circuits in a single channel, treating it as if it's "mono" - like Ray's own Apache or B-52. A dual mono amp doubles the circuitry and is typically larger than one that isn't._

 

You don't know how much I would love to comment on that, suffice it to say, we shall see, and hear, soon enough.


----------



## IceClass

I just hope this is the portable amp that has Ray finally ditch those pesky thumbwheel nuts on the rear.

 I love my hornet but those wheels are just unfinished and shoddy design to me.


----------



## tonyep

wow i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And now I feel sad. I like reading what people have but I also realize we are not all the same. 

 I remember an image of the Dailai Lama looking sad and he put his his fingers up behind his head for horns when the Chinese government was saying how evil he was._

 

I want to see your sig man. It's informative and cool. Don't back down.


----------



## jamato8

Oh that passed. If I don't have it I can't remember what I have. :^)

 I have read a few reports on the SR71a and the sound, from what I have read, is very solid and exceptional. Now to get one and let the Greatful Dead put it to the test!


----------



## WaxMan

Spot on jamato! I'd like to pipe something from '74 through the old '71A, love shows from '74! Crazy sounding jazz jamming from the boys - Lesh had it going on that year! His bass sounds like a giant amplified rubber band from outer space, and Garcia's solo's are enough to transport you to places only Coltrane have been. I am so looking forward to this amp!


----------



## Deadneddz

OH GOD!!

 I was just about to get the Iqube...

 Now im not sure which one i should get


----------



## WaxMan

Forget the iQube my friend. I have owned the original SR-71, and that amp was like a miniature HR-2 - I now own an XP-7, and although I miss my '71 dearly I am holding out for it's successor. If the new SR-71A has a 3 position gain switch with high gain maxing out at 11, you can be sure that this amp will perform. The fact that it will be capable of driving IEM's in the low setting is just exciting! I'm looking forward to using it to drive my HD600's. Anyway the original SR-71 was one word and that is peerless. I think the new SR-71A will be something special, sounds to me like it'll be a miniature Apache. Not saying anything bad about the iQube, I am just giving advice.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to see your sig man._

 

What over and over again??
 Sometimes repeatedly in the same thread?
 What is the point?


----------



## Deadneddz

i wanted the iqube for that open airy, transparent sound. 

 Do you thing the sr-71a can deliver that? 

 But i also wanted to use iems also, so not sure which one would perform better in that department


----------



## musicmaker

I have an iQube. It is undoubtedly a terrific amp. Neutral, highly resolving and a very very open & natural presentation. Without doing a head-to-head comparison its difficult for anyone to say which is better and why. No one has heard the SR-71a yet. I suspect it will be a few weeks before it will start becoming available and I'll be buying one to compare with the iQube. Will report my findings. 

 I owned a XP-7 for years and absolutely loved it. The sound, the workmanship, Ray's unparalleled customer service. Only reason I sold was because the XP-7 was transportable at best and I wanted a portable unit. Also Ray's amps in general have a dead quiet black bacground which I haven't quite experienced with other amps. I'm sure the SR-71a will be an impressive amp. Can't wait !


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ No one has heard the SR-71a yet. I suspect it will be a few weeks before it will start becoming available and I'll be buying one to compare with the iQube. Will report my findings. _

 

Excellent!
 I look forward to your impressions as I'm tempted by the iQube too.


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WaxMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ If the new SR-71A has a 3 position gain switch with high gain maxing out at 11, you can be sure that this amp will perform. The fact that it will be capable of driving IEM's in the low setting is just exciting! I'm looking forward to using it to drive my HD600's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 If I am not mistaken, Ray said the three position gain switch was 2, 6, and 11. I can't remember for sure about the 2 or 6, but I remember the 11 for sure. Maybe someone else from the meet can chime in if they remember. I listened to it for about 30 minites total, about 15 with Ray's 600's alone, and it had power to spare. What I was listening to was the prototype of course. I used my nano with music I listen to every day. I would have taken it home with me if I thought I could get by with it


----------



## -=Germania=-

The new SR-71 is exceptional. 

 It will cost more than the "current/previous" SR-71, Though I hace no idea how much more. 

 I can say that the sound is VERY VERY good, and has me thinking of seriously living beyond my means a little bit on this one. 

 I can say that personally, I preferred the SR71a to the iQube. We had both at the meet at my house and for me it was an easy decision. That is in no way to discount the iQube! Different flavors maybe?.......

 Definately more low end on the SR71, and much more "push" to me. Everything came through equally and more natural. Not the same feeling as an iQube with the space, but that is where flavors come in.


----------



## Deadneddz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The new SR-71 is exceptional. 

 It will cost more than the "current/previous" SR-71, Though I hace no idea how much more. 

 I can say that the sound is VERY VERY good, and has me thinking of seriously living beyond my means a little bit on this one. 

 I can say that personally, I preferred the SR71a to the iQube. We had both at the meet at my house and for me it was an easy decision. That is in no way to discount the iQube! Different flavors maybe?.......

 Definately more low end on the SR71, and much more "push" to me. Everything came through equally and more natural. Not the same feeling as an iQube with the space, but that is where flavors come in._

 

Was hoping you would post about the sr71 vs iqube since you stated that you already heard the new sr71 earlier.

 How was the size on it? Closer to the predator size?

 I really want something thats very transparent and fun, liquid kind of sound.

 Not sure if the sr71 would be better than the iqube for this.

 And ill be using IEMs also, UE-11s.


----------



## rwallace

You people who have listened to one, Germania, etc:

 Do you think the SR71a sounds better than a Pico (no DAC version from non computer source)?

 Which do you think will arrive faster (supposedly the wait on the Pico is @ 2 months)

 I'm getting the impression that the SR71a will be in the $500 range. So maybe a < $400 non-DAC Pico is a better deal? 

 What I'm hearing about the old SR71 is the big sound stage and the desktop amp like sound. This is what is attractive to me. Is this quality missing in the Pico (provided your headphones are of sufficient quality)?


----------



## LFC_SL

I'm going to ask for an IP ban at this rate. I really should not be buying a new amp before headphones... I certainly can't afford both (well not without taking one meal out of each day)


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I'm hearing about the old SR71 is the big sound stage and the desktop amp like sound. This is what is attractive to me. Is this quality missing in the Pico (provided your headphones are of sufficient quality)?_

 

4 weeks ago no one was talking about the old sr71, now all of a sudden everyone says it was the best portable ever made


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You people who have listened to one, Germania, etc:

 Do you think the SR71a sounds better than a Pico (no DAC version from non computer source)?

 Which do you think will arrive faster (supposedly the wait on the Pico is @ 2 months)

 I'm getting the impression that the SR71a will be in the $500 range. So maybe a < $400 non-DAC Pico is a better deal? 

 What I'm hearing about the old SR71 is the big sound stage and the desktop amp like sound. This is what is attractive to me. Is this quality missing in the Pico (provided your headphones are of sufficient quality)?_

 

If it still can't beat the Pico, or at least the 2Move, on Skylab's list, I'll be laughing my head off. Since these two are much cheaper than the Hornet & the SR-71. And definitely cheaper than the SR-71a.


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You people who have listened to one, Germania, etc:

 Do you think the SR71a sounds better than a Pico (no DAC version from non computer source)?

 Which do you think will arrive faster (supposedly the wait on the Pico is @ 2 months)

 I'm getting the impression that the SR71a will be in the $500 range. So maybe a < $400 non-DAC Pico is a better deal? 

 What I'm hearing about the old SR71 is the big sound stage and the desktop amp like sound. This is what is attractive to me. Is this quality missing in the Pico (provided your headphones are of sufficient quality)?_

 

I haven't listened to a Pico. I didn't listen to the iQube at the meet either.
 I waited about 3 shipping days for the Predator to be shipped.
 It would be impossible to guess as to what the price may be, as the parts used in the 71a are hard to find.
 It will be interesting to see someone take a Pico and 71a apart and compare them side by side, then put them together and listen to the difference. 
 I'm gonna try my best to purchase a 71a as soon as released, I have already put the money in my PPal account just for that. I would also love to have a Pico some day just to compare. I know this for sure, I think the 71a will be, as far as portables for me, the daddy rat.


----------



## rwallace

I'm new to this head-fi subculture but I think I'm getting to the bottom of things. As I see it, everything that's really worth buying is either too expensive (UE11 Pro) or unavailable (XIN SuperMini-IV) or on back order for 2+ months (Pico) or in the pipe, on limited run and shrouded with a veil of secrecy (SR71a).

 Someone with some decent business sense and some capital could clean up in this business by putting out two (2) product lines that took Xin's SuperMini IV market share (ultra-thin, ultra-portable, good quality), and Justin and Ray's market share for high end portable with that desktop amp sound stage and SQ.

 1) they'd have to ensure quality in designs, cases, components, PCBs and manufacturing, then

 2) mass produce the units (to meet current demand) either through outsourcing or by locally apprenticing some promising electrical engineering students from the local community college willing to work part time or some other way, and

 3) profit! (slashdot joke...)

 Anyhow, nothing against Xin, Ray and Justin, just a thought.


----------



## frozenice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone with some decent business sense and some capital could clean up in this business by putting out two (2) product lines that took Xin's SuperMini IV market share (ultra-thin, ultra-portable, good quality), and Justin and Ray's market share for high end portable with that desktop amp sound stage and SQ.
_

 

Someone could clean up easy and yet it doesn't happen. Why, I'm not sure but one thing I've learned is if you work hard at a craft or a skill for a decade or two or three it isn't that easy for others to walk all over you and put you out of business. It's called learning through trial and error.

 As far as it being more expensive than the SR-71 if you include 4 rechargeable 9 volt batteries (2 spares) I doubt if it's going to be more expensive.


----------



## rwallace

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *frozenice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone could clean up easy and yet it doesn't happen. Why, I'm not sure but one thing I've learned is if you work hard at a craft or a skill for a decade or two or three it isn't that easy for others to walk all over you and put you out of business. It's called learning through trial and error.

 As far as it being more expensive than the SR-71 if you include 4 rechargeable 9 volt batteries (2 spares) I doubt if it's going to be more expensive._

 

And yet there's 10,000+ page views for this thread and as I understand, at least the initial run of SR71a's will be limited to 500 units. 10k - 500 = a whole lot of untapped market share.

 The third alternative would be to have someone with an understanding of high tech manufacturing partner up with Justin, Xin and Ray take their 30 years or whatever of knowledge and designs and put them into mass production to meet demand. 

 Look at American Apparel. The guy started selling door to door underwear now he's making 400 mil a year -- he hooked up with a manufacturing guy who learned mass production and modern practices working for the Gap and now boom, multi-millionaire.


----------



## frozenice

Maybe it's time to relax buddy. The Predator took 3 months to sell 200 at the special introductory price of $50 off and that was also at Xmas time.


----------



## trickywombat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And yet there's 10,000+ page views for this thread and as I understand, at least the initial run of SR71a's will be limited to 500 units. 10k - 500 = a whole lot of untapped market share.

 The third alternative would be to have someone with an understanding of high tech manufacturing partner up with Justin, Xin and Ray take their 30 years or whatever of knowledge and designs and put them into mass production to meet demand. _

 

Page views may not translate into sales of a niche product.

 Headphone amps have been around for a long time, and so have high end headphones. Over the years, choice has increased and prices have fallen. Prices (and sometimes performance) have also reached a new ceiling to cater to enthusiasts who may have to forgo food, love and shelter.

 However, quality headphones and headamps won't be mass market products until the average consumer is willing to spend more. Add-on headphone amplifiers have yet to be accepted by the general public, no matter how many Roos they Boost. Line out docks won't capture the imagination of the public until Manster (misspelled to avoid litigation) makes them.

 Justin W. once said that 80% of his sales are generated directly from buzz created on Head-Fi, and I suspect it's pretty much the same core demographic that can afford and subsequently buy each new product. 

 The rest of the world may not even be trying to figure out why people would spend more than $50 on headphones. To them, nothing could sound better than a [_four-letter word_]. Those that buy a [_four-letter word_] take Quiet Comfort in the fact that they spent a fortune on headphones, but got the best. Even then, the [_four-letter word_] is seen as an extravagant purchase and they can't understand why we would spend more.

 In ramping up production, it would be hard for our boutique manufacturers to distribute their capital costs over a large number of production units without acceptance of and demand for their products by the mass market. It would also increase their overhead (marketing, warehousing, personnel, etc) significantly. 

 I also appreciate such boutique fabricators' attention to detail, customer service and quality control that may be hard to provide in a mass production model.

 Unless the government passes some kind of legislation forbidding people to listen to crappy sound, people will continue to buy what they buy. I'm just glad that options and accessibility continue to improve continuously so that ordinary people like me can buy and enjoy a product as well-made as a RSA, iQube, HeadAmp, Corda, Go-Vibe, HeadRoom, FiiO etc.


----------



## Spektrograf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[snip] Someone with some decent business sense and some capital could clean up in this business... [snip]_

 

While that sounds great at face-value (and many of us would THANK whoever could setup enough production and inventory to make a variety of hardware across a wide price range available when ordered, this is still too much of a niche market for mass production and the associated field repair and customer support infrastructure that people would demand.

 That being said, there are several manufacturers that make their products readily available, so it's not that there's no choice... in fact, it's far from it. Can't beat having choices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: ...eh... what trickywombat said... x2


----------



## Nuwidol

great post trickywombat. 

 BTW those 10,000 post views are mostly mine :-/


----------



## rwallace

Wombat: that's a good analysis, however most of your points can be overcome with advertising (e.g., targeting a headphone demographic like the readers of _Wired_ or _Rolling Stone_.) If people will buy a "Chia Pet," they'll buy amps.

 An example of effective advertising in this segment is the Bose QuietComfort headphones. They sell a lot of those, enough to subsidize a media blitz, a campaign that educated people regarding the necessity of noise cancellation -- a valid need for many people who travel, use mass transit to commute or work in an office. 

 Additionally modern mass production doesn't necessarily translate into lower quality -- there's a reason your shirts are no longer made with a spinning jenny.

 On customer service, the boutique model is connected with the assiduity of the owner, and in the case of Xin this has proved unsatisfactory.

 Anyhow if my ideas seem grandiose you'll have to concede that hiring one or two more workers could address supply issues.


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...you'll have to concede that hiring one or two more workers could address supply issues._

 

Please by all means try & get Xin to take on more workers. I have waited exactly one year to the day for my SuperMicro IV


----------



## frozenice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Additionally modern mass production doesn't necessarily translate into lower quality -- there's a reason your shirts are no longer made with a spinning jenny.


 Anyhow if my ideas seem grandiose you'll have to concede that hiring one or two more workers could address supply issues._

 


 On the topic of shirts take a company like Eddie Bauer - they used to make great shirts, then they got taken over and quality went to mediocre in a hurry as they moved into the shopping malls of America. Ditto for North Face. Same thing in Canada for Mark's Work Warehouse.

 Also, when you address the supply side issue by producing a glut of product you also destroy the resale value of the product. Take the Grado ps-1 as an example. Low production and a high resale value. 

 Watch America over the next decade as they realize the cost of your pump and dump business model comes back home to roost.


----------



## rwallace

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *frozenice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Watch America over the next decade as they realize the cost of your pump and dump business model comes back home to roost._

 

Who said anything about pump and dump? You're putting words in my mouth. 

 Thank God an insolent, disrespectful wet blanket like you wasn't speaking negativity into Bill Gate's ears in 1980 or we'd still be using the C64.


----------



## frozenice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who said anything about pump and dump? You're putting words in my mouth. 

 Thank God an insolent, disrespectful wet blanket like you wasn't speaking negativity into Bill Gate's ears in 1980 or we'd still be using the C64._

 

I've always used a Mac and the world is finally coming around to the obvious. As they will to everything else I have to say. I'm not here to be a wet blanket on your your super big party and I'm sure not interested in cleaning up the aftermath either.

 Economic cycles exists and you only have three choices (1) moderate the highs and the lows (2) do nothing and (3) drive the highs higher and then have a big crash out the other side.

 Parabolic up = parabolic down.


----------



## rwallace

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *frozenice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've always used a Mac and the world is finally coming around to the obvious. *As they will to everything else I have to say.* I'm not here to be a wet blanket on your your super big party and I'm sure not interested in cleaning up the aftermath either._

 

Ah, now I see that (unjustified) arrogance is the basis for your not-so veiled attacks. 

 But as you can't seem to keep a civil tongue in your mouth (this after a PM last night telling you implicitly that you'll not disrespect me) then you're not worthy of further attention.

 As E.E. Cummings wrote, we doctors know a hopeless case if [we see one.]


----------



## the_eleven

Is cheaper and faster always better? 

 I am more than willing to pay more, and wait patiently, for a product made by a talented designer and artisan like RS.

 Also, I would rather give my money to a small operation, where I get to deal directly with the person responsible for quality of the product.


----------



## jamato8

Most always when a big company comes into play they get the bean counters into the mix and there goes the heart of the business and the whole reason for it existing. 

 Ray does it from start to finish with no one dictating what will and won't happen with this component or that one and "hey this one is cheaper and they slipped me a nice gift so go with that supplier". No, something always seems to be lost when a biggy gets hold of something and there goes the magic that made the product different to begin with.


----------



## rwallace

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most always when a big company comes into play they get the bean counters into the mix and there goes the heart of the business and the whole reason for it existing. 

 Ray does it from start to finish with no one dictating what will and won't happen with this component or that one and "hey this one is cheaper and they slipped me a nice gift so go with that supplier". No, something always seems to be lost when a biggy gets hold of something and there goes the magic that made the product different to begin with._

 

These are valid points, however mass production and expansion of a business does not always equate to degraded quality. The variables you're leaving out are:

 1) stewardship -- say you keep Ray in charge of the venture in all aspects with 100% control over all decisions. Whether he'd make short cuts is debatable, but certainly not likely given the 2nd variable;

 2) competition -- with so many players in the segment he'd have to maintain quality in order to keep his market share, especially at the premium price point he currently commands, and 

 3) innovation -- under the current boutique business model innovation is very slow. The time it takes to bring a new product to market is measured in months. If your operation were structured to go from design to production in days and weeks rather than months you'd be better positioned to bring new technology (Pico) to the market ahead of your competitors thereby stealing their clients. A perfect example of this is the SR71a. How many people are on the Pico waiting list who will instead buy a SR71a if it becomes available earlier (I count myself in this group).

 Lastly there are examples of a business going from a small, hand made operation to a successful, high tech conglomerate without sacrificing quality. I for one am glad Jobs and Wozniak came out of the garage in 1976. Sure the bean counters screwed things up for a while (OS 9...) but Jobs came back and got things back on track in both quality, customer service and innovation (taking NeXT to OS X and consolidating the product line -- getting rid of the 10 billion peripheral devices and focusing on the core lines with an emphasis on quality.)

 Only a Luddite would argue that Apple would be better off today if the two Steves were still in the Jobs' family garage.


----------



## jamato8

Ok, but most of the times the allure of a company goes down the tubes. I have been involved with some other companies and have seen this over and over. 

 Headphone amps are more of a niche market and will never have the wide audience appeal or need of something like computers. I still think it is the personal touch that brings about the magic of the individual sound of good amps. Sony brought out the 777 and the SCD-1 and as good as they were there were still restraints so after market companies brought them to new heights. We are talking about finesse not just appeal to mass markets.


----------



## trickywombat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wombat: that's a good analysis, however most of your points can be overcome with advertising (e.g., targeting a headphone demographic like the readers of Wired or Rolling Stone.) If people will buy a "Chia Pet," they'll buy amps.

 An example of effective advertising in this segment is the Bose QuietComfort headphones. They sell a lot of those, enough to subsidize a media blitz, a campaign that educated people regarding the necessity of noise cancellation -- a valid need for many people who travel, use mass transit to commute or work in an office. 

 Additionally modern mass production doesn't necessarily translate into lower quality -- there's a reason your shirts are no longer made with a spinning jenny.

 On customer service, the boutique model is connected with the assiduity of the owner, and in the case of Xin this has proved unsatisfactory.

 Anyhow if my ideas seem grandiose you'll have to concede that hiring one or two more workers could address supply issues._

 

I guess I will further this discussion because there has been no new information about the SR-71a. Ray, if you're tired of such posts, please throw us a bone - or a picture of two (of the amp).

 It would indeed be lovely if we could prod Xin to up his productivity, and I'm sure extra help has crossed his mind. Dr Xin mentioned he once went to China to teach villagers how to solder. Perhaps they could solder his amps for us. However, no Xin amp clones have surfaced, so maybe there are reasons he operates on such a small scale. Xin products do not rely on very exotic parts, so cloning could be a concern.

 Bose takes a marketing approach that is hard to duplicate. They market products that do not require a leap of faith when it comes to utility and purpose (e.g. active noise cancellation, compact speakers - not exactly raising the bar here). They then bombard you with drivel about their superior technology and ownership experience.

 For the SR-71a, you have a cadre of semi-pro buyers who have committed to purchasing a SR-71a sight unseen and hiss unheard. They are already convinced the SR-71a meets a need - a perception the general public does not share.

 If Bose tried to sell headphone amplifiers, it would likely fail. It is hard to convince the average Joe that a SR-71a has any value at all. He'd rather buy a Wave Radio for the price. Think a sales associate at Best Buy would know how to demo a SR-71a?

 But examples of mass-produced audiophile products with excellent performance and customer service do exist - e.g. professional audio: Sennheiser/Neumann, AKG, etc. Such audiophile products sell well not because consumers need them. Professional audio gear sells because consumers buy CDs, DVDs, etc.

 I assume Dr Xin and Ray Samuels have already figured out how to maximize their profit for their respective business models and goals, and unfortunately it does not entail mass production. They are experienced businessmen who have found ways to thrive despite economic uncertainty worldwide, so they must know a thing or two.

 Most people are just not that fussy about sound. You'll see posts and threads about Head-Fiers having a hard time convincing their spouses to buy another headamp - even when the spouse gets to use it, even if it results in the Head-Fier staying safely at home with headphones.

 The masses want to own American Apparel or Coach. Ray Samuels people want to own a Hermes Birkin bag. Xin people - what are they thinking?


----------



## rwallace

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess I will further this discussion because there has been no new information about the SR-71a. Ray, if you're tired of such posts, please throw us a bone - or a picture of two (of the amp).

 It would indeed be lovely if we could prod Xin to up his productivity, and I'm sure extra help has crossed his mind. Dr Xin mentioned he once went to China to teach villagers how to solder. Perhaps they could solder his amps for us. However, no Xin amp clones have surfaced, so maybe there are reasons he operates on such a small scale. Xin products do not rely on very exotic parts, so cloning could be a concern.

 Bose takes a marketing approach that is hard to duplicate. They market products that do not require a leap of faith when it comes to utility and purpose (e.g. active noise cancellation, compact speakers - not exactly raising the bar here). They then bombard you with drivel about their superior technology and ownership experience.

 For the SR-71a, you have a cadre of semi-pro buyers who have committed to purchasing a SR-71a sight unseen and hiss unheard. They are already convinced the SR-71a meets a need - a perception the general public does not share.

 If Bose tried to sell headphone amplifiers, it would likely fail. It is hard to convince the average Joe that a SR-71a has any value at all. He'd rather buy a Wave Radio for the price. Think a sales associate at Best Buy would know how to demo a SR-71a?

 But examples of mass-produced audiophile products with excellent performance and customer service do exist - e.g. professional audio: Sennheiser/Neumann, AKG, etc. Such audiophile products sell well not because consumers need them. Professional audio gear sells because consumers buy CDs, DVDs, etc.

 I assume Dr Xin and Ray Samuels have already figured out how to maximize their profit for their respective business models and goals, and unfortunately it does not entail mass production. They are experienced businessmen who have found ways to thrive despite economic uncertainty worldwide, so they must know a thing or two.

 Most people are just not that fussy about sound. You'll see posts and threads about Head-Fiers having a hard time convincing their spouses to buy another headamp - even when the spouse gets to use it, even if it results in the Head-Fier staying safely at home with headphones.

 The masses want to own American Apparel or Coach. Ray Samuels people want to own a Hermes Birkin bag. Xin people - what are they thinking?_

 

Cute. Using this bunny trail to extort further info out of Ray? I can see that your nickname is well deserved! Anyhow, I was getting ready to wrap it up but since you're game...:

 You've introduced a new element to this, designer paranoia. A valid point but let's face it, if the Russians can duplicate the space shuttle _any_ headphone amp could conceivably be reverse engineered without the introduction of some sneaky factory worker stealing your schematics. Plus paranoia is a sign of dementia. Is loss of intellectual property a risk? Yep. But a necessary one if you're interested in profit. 

 Again another interesting point you raise: that Xin and Ray are making money with their current model, and they're happy so what? Well I'm not so sure Xin is a happy camper. All those unfulfilled back orders and the money he's already taken probably equates to a fair amount of stress, that is assuming he's a man of integrity (a point that is currently being debated on this board, ergo the moderator warning threads...).

 Again, you focus on Ray and Xin and how they feel. Really nothing personal, but when I introduced this line into the thread (jamato8: my apologies, I did not intend it to be thread crapping) I was not taking into account the comfort level of Ray, Justin and Xin -- rather I was focusing on the palpable frustrations of the head-fi.org community whose consumer ambitions were being thwarted either by greed (Ultimate Ears shameless price gouging, to whit the UE11 Pro) or archaic business models that are clearly failing to meet demand.

 One example was raised to counter this notion (of unrequited consumer demand) that the Predator did not meet sales expectations on launch and a $50 rebate was offered. I would say that the reason the Predator didn't sell is the reason it is still slow to sell. Too expensive, better alternatives (Pico w/ DAC), 1,000 hour burn in? Please... Even the most novice Craig's list seller quickly learns market fundamentals if he wants to move his junk. Specifically, the market = what people will pay. Price your product too high and no or low sales.

 At any rate another "fact" (read: assumption unsubstantiated with data or sufficiently persusaive rhetoric) you've asserted is that headphone amps will always be a niche product. I disagree. Again with 7 Billion consumers (granted many of them get by on a dollar a day) there is a massive untapped market. I don't care if you're selling sheep shearers. All that is required is an advertising campaign that convinces people that they need this product to achieve self actualization (read: in American that means b(o)(o)bs). So you strap a Pico to a scantily clad Paris Hilton and let her wiggle around on a bar top to some bassy techno and BAM, you got 10,000 orders within a week.

 Look at the American automotive industry. They make a junk product but they then spend millions in advertising dollars. The danger is that reality catches up with the BS and people wise up to the fact that they have been hand and their POS Chevy is not going to outlast the warranty.

 Bose on the other hand (while not technically audiophile grade... insert Bose Joke HERE: *B*uy *O*ther *S*ound *E*quipment, BOSE: no highs, no lows, BOSE, blah blah..) delivers a decent product -- that is the reality of their product does not differ materially from their advertising. Hence they MAINTAIN marketshare through consumer loyalty.


----------



## Orcin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One example was raised to counter this notion (of unrequited consumer demand) that the Predator did not meet sales expectations on launch and a $50 rebate was offered. I would say that the reason the Predator didn't sell is the reason it is still slow to sell. Too expensive, better alternatives (Pico w/ DAC), 1,000 hour burn in? Please... Even the most novice Craig's list seller quickly learns market fundamentals if he wants to move his junk. Specifically, the market = what people will pay. Price your product too high and no or low sales._

 


 The Predator didn't sell/is a slow seller? The Pico is a *better* alternative?


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The masses want to own American Apparel or Coach. Ray Samuels people want to own a Hermes Birkin bag. Xin people - what are they thinking?_

 

Lol....your previous posts x3. If you want to see a pic of the 71a PCB without a case...





 Lower right, hooked up to the Classic. That's a blue Predator to the left.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most always when a big company comes into play they get the bean counters into the mix and there goes the heart of the business and the whole reason for it existing. 

 Ray does it from start to finish with no one dictating what will and won't happen with this component or that one and "hey this one is cheaper and they slipped me a nice gift so go with that supplier". No, something always seems to be lost when a biggy gets hold of something and there goes the magic that made the product different to begin with._

 

Agreed.

 Take heart and soul from behind the product and within a very short time, it ceases to exist. 

 I say, "Keep 'em waitin', Ray."


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Orcin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Predator didn't sell/is a slow seller? The Pico is a *better* alternative?_

 


 Can't answer your first question.
 Can answer your second question. Yes.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Awh.. What ever happened to the hype on this thread?
 And if I remembered correctly, the SR71a was supposed to be released a few days after this thread was made.

 Did something in manufacturing go wrong?


----------



## digger945

Soon I hope, I'm itchin' to buy another amp or somethin'.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awh.. What ever happened to the hype on this thread?
 And if I remembered correctly, the SR71a was supposed to be released a few days after this thread was made.

 Did something in manufacturing go wrong?_

 

No official time of release was ever given (just some anecdotal comments). I am VERY expectant but I'm exercising zen-ful patience


----------



## jamato8

I hope we can get back on track about the SR-71a.


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope we can get back on track about the SR-71a._

 

You beat me to it. 

 I'll be purchasing the SR-71a when its ready. I think its going to be another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Ok guys, I ended up seeing agreat deal on a Pico (amp only) and bought it - because frankliy I couldn't afford it otherwise or wait that long. 

 Here are a few differences - mind you that this is not a side by side discussion because I obviously do not have the SR-71a and iQube with me. 

 SR-71a vs. iQube vs. Pico

 - iQube is a quite literally "what goes in is what comes out" kind of amp. It adds realism and space, but I would never call it a musical or really have a house sound. Think of a Headsix, only that much beter in every quality. It is very sweet and polite, showing everything as is.

 - Pico is a warm neutral that does color the sound and has more of a focus on bringing a more emotional and cleaner sound to the music. The iQube and Pico have very similar qualities in terms of sound. With low impedence headphones (IEM's for example), the Pico does a better job IMO and seems to be much more designed around being a "portable" amp. If you are talking ESW9's or high impedence....I would have to say that the iQube and SR-71a are better. (Currently have a set of ESW9's on loan from a friend)

 -SR-71a is a warm neutral that I would truely call in the class of high quality Home amps. There is the "House Sound", but to a lesser degree than that of the Predator, Hornet, or Tomahawk. There is the solid low end, but it seems that here is more sparkle and top end than I have heard in the past amps. Also, it is important to note that this amp does the best with full sized headphones of ANY portable amp and yes, quite a few home amps as well. It really did drive everything thrown at it with ease (did not try the k340's though). 

 My rankings according to headphone type

 Low impedence IEM's (Custom FreQ)
 1. Pico
 2. iQube + SR-71a

 Mid-Impedence (Grado, Audio Technica)
 1. iQube + SR-71a
 3. Pico (certain grados are an exception here)

 High Impedence(Sennheiser, AKG)
 1. SR-71a
 2. iQube
 3. Pico

 The iQube and SR-71a are on the same par, however, I consider the SR-71a the better when it comes to musicallity and presentation. Staging is different between the two, but hard to describe. The SR-71a definately seemed to me to have much more push while the iQube was more polite. Again - preferences.

 It should be noted some of the design differences between the iQube with its class D and the full dual mono of the more traditional SR-71a. The Pico, while being an exceptional little amp with sound and size just did not seem to m be equal to a home amp. I would not suggest having it as your only amplifier if you have Senn's for instance because you will not get the most out those particular headphones.

 If you talk Pico vs. Predator - tha is a battle for another day!

 Pricing.... 

 All I know is that Ray said that it would be more than the original SR-71, but I have no idea just how much. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwallace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You people who have listened to one, Germania, etc:

 Do you think the SR71a sounds better than a Pico (no DAC version from non computer source)?
 Which do you think will arrive faster (supposedly the wait on the Pico is @ 2 months)

 I'm getting the impression that the SR71a will be in the $500 range. So maybe a < $400 non-DAC Pico is a better deal? 

 What I'm hearing about the old SR71 is the big sound stage and the desktop amp like sound. This is what is attractive to me. Is this quality missing in the Pico (provided your headphones are of sufficient quality)?_


----------



## musicmaker

thanks Germania.

 I've had the iQube for a while and your comments are spot on. I'm definitely going to try the SR-71a. I owned the RSA XP-7 for years. Fabulous amp. If the SR-71a gives me that kind of sound in a smaller package, I'll be a very happy chappy. 

 The other amp that's on my list to try is the Rudistor XJ-03. Its still very new but initial impressions seem to be very promising.

 The journey for better sound never ends.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low impedence IEM's (Custom FreQ)
 1. Pico
 2. iQube + SR-71a

 Mid-Impedence (Grado, Audio Technica)
 1. iQube + SR-71a
 3. Pico (certain grados are an exception here)

 High Impedence(Sennheiser, AKG)
 1. SR-71a
 2. iQube
 3. Pico

 The iQube and SR-71a are on the same par, however, I consider the SR-71a the better when it comes to musicallity and presentation. Staging is different between the two, but hard to describe. The SR-71a definately seemed to me to have much more push while the iQube was more polite. Again - preferences.

 It should be noted some of the design differences between the iQube with its class D and the full dual mono of the more traditional SR-71a. The Pico, while being an exceptional little amp with sound and size just did not seem to m be equal to a home amp. I would not suggest having it as your only amplifier if you have Senn's for instance because you will not get the most out those particular headphones.

 If you talk Pico vs. Predator - tha is a battle for another day!

 Pricing.... 

 All I know is that Ray said that it would be more than the original SR-71, but I have no idea just how much._

 

Wow, you put down a great bunch of information. Getting anxious again. :^)

 So what was it about IEM's that you preferred with the Pico that the 71a didn't do, from what you heard. I realize that this was not a side by side.


----------



## ingwe

If it is warm, it is not neutral.


----------



## isao2k8

wow, thanks Germania, long-awaited information!


----------



## -=Germania=-

Well, in this case an analogy will explain it better. 

 I think that the SR-71a with IEM's still sound great, but it is like a car...

 SR-71a is like a large sedan and the Pico is like a small coupe.

 IEM's are like city driving. The small coupe is going to do the better job with driving in the city. Efficient, clean, and goes when it is supposed to. It carries small loads very well! Large loads are better handled by the sedan because the coupe will lag by comparison.

 I would call the Pico a true portable in design and function. SR-71a is in the in-between of full sized amp and "portable" - albeit far smaller than a Lisa!


----------



## jamato8

Ok, so where are the car people? I need some further explanation. :^)

 Just kidding.


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I think its going to be another 2-3 weeks._

 

I may get something else then. I'm really not liking the Voyager with my IEMs...


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, in this case an analogy will explain it better._

 


 Sorry, but fail.


----------



## dazzer1975

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuwidol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may get something else then. I'm really not liking the Voyager with my IEMs..._

 


 sorry for thread jacking but...

 sorry you aren't liking the voyager mate, I think its a shame, good luck on your amp hunting.

 If this was a month or two from now I may very well have bought it back off ya lol


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuwidol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may get something else then. I'm really not liking the Voyager with my IEMs..._

 

I have to say that making a buying -- or not buying -- decision based upon information contained in the last two posts by Germania is really ill-advised. She has owned the Pico (dac-free version) for a day and has only heard the prototype SR-71A at an afternoon meet where I am sure she did not spend all of her time listening to it. I am not sure what her experience is with the iQube and whether that was only at a meet also. As she points out herself, NONE of the comparisons were done side-by-side and they are ALL based on sound memory, which is a very hard thing to do. No offense to Germania, and without speaking to the specifics such as the oxymoronic term "warm neutral," but these comments are not a sound basis for deciding anything.

 I own an SR-71 and have used it for years. I use it far more with IEMs than with full-size phones, and it sounds fantastic with my Shure E500s and with other IEMs I have owned such as the SuperFi 5 Pro. I also own the Pico (w/dac) and listen to it also with both IEMs and full-sized cans. Using an iPod and therefore amp-only on the Pico, I prefer the sound of the SR-71 with IEMs. If I use the Pico in dac mode from a laptop it has a much better sound overall than the iPod/SR-71 or iPod/Pico. I am not writing a review here, because I have not done the type of critical side-by-side comparisons I think are necessary for a review, but these are my experiences based on a lot of usage.

 The new SR-71A model will have some changes, but I doubt it will be an entirely different animal. I understand that it will have some gain setting choices so that IEMs would be fully supported and expected to be a primary use with such a portable amp. Maybe people should wait to make decisions until they have a chance to hear the new amp or at least have access to some detailed comparisons.


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry for thread jacking but...

 sorry you aren't liking the voyager mate, I think its a shame, good luck on your amp hunting.

 If this was a month or two from now I may very well have bought it back off ya lol_

 

I don't dislike it as such. Its fantastic with the ER-4S but I just got my UE-11 & its really not a good match to my ears.

 The only other portable I have ATM is a Headsix & it matches better (to my ears) but it has a slight channel imbalance that really puts me off sometimes so I'm looking to get something quite quickly.


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to say that making a buying -- or not buying -- decision based upon information contained in the last two posts by Germania is really ill-advised. She has owned the Pico (dac-free version) for a day and has only heard the prototype SR-71A at an afternoon meet where I am sure she did not spend all of her time listening to it. I am not sure what her experience is with the iQube and whether that was only at a meet also. As she points out herself, NONE of the comparisons were done side-by-side and they are ALL based on sound memory, which is a very hard thing to do. No offense to Germania, and without speaking to the specifics such as the oxymoronic term "warm neutral," but these comments are not a sound basis for deciding anything.

 I own an SR-71 and have used it for years. I use it far more with IEMs than with full-size phones, and it sounds fantastic with my Shure E500s and with other IEMs I have owned such as the SuperFi 5 Pro. I also own the Pico (w/dac) and listen to it also with both IEMs and full-sized cans. Using an iPod and therefore amp-only on the Pico, I prefer the sound of the SR-71 with IEMs. If I use the Pico in dac mode from a laptop it has a much better sound overall than the iPod/SR-71 or iPod/Pico. I am not writing a review here, because I have not done the type of critical side-by-side comparisons I think are necessary for a review, but these are my experiences based on a lot of usage.

 The new SR-71A model will have some changes, but I doubt it will be an entirely different animal. I understand that it will have some gain setting choices so that IEMs would be fully supported and expected to be a primary use with such a portable amp. Maybe people should wait to make decisions until they have a chance to hear the new amp or at least have access to some detailed comparisons._

 

Germania's posts had nothing to do with my decision. Its just the time frame of the release.

 2 months ago the expected release date (although pure guess work) was a month. We're all still waiting & no updates have come about. I'm not knocking Ray here. He never suggested that he would keep anyone updated or gave a date.

 Its just I'm not happy with my current set up & I'm itching to get something new.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuwidol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Germania's posts had nothing to do with my decision. Its just the time frame of the release.

 2 months ago the expected release date (although pure guess work) was a month. We're all still waiting & no updates have come about. I'm not knocking Ray here. He never suggested that he would keep anyone updated or gave a date.

 Its just I'm not happy with my current set up & I'm itching to get something new._

 

Understood. I'm still getting used to the new quoting scheme and didn't focus on the post you quoted. In any event, my points still stand for anybody reading this thread.


----------



## digger945

If I had to venture a guess, I would say that Ray will not release anything until all of the 71a's are completely finished and ready to ship, since there will be a limited number to go around.


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I had to [size=large]*venture *[/size]a guess, I would say that Ray will not release anything until all of the 71a's are completely finished and ready to ship, since there will be a limited number to go around._

 







 [size=xx-large]_[size=small]-=GO TEAM VENTURE!=-[/size]
_[/size]


----------



## digger945

^^^You gotta be one of the coolest guys on the planet.^^^
 You know anybody from Macon?


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^You gotta be one of the coolest guys on the planet.^^^
 You know anybody from Macon?_

 

Sorry, but the last--and pretty-much the only--time I was cool was the summer of 1977. But since you're from Indiana I understand fully how you could perceive me as such. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j/k, sort of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Haven't been to Macon in the couple years I've been down here (originally from Chicago).


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ But since you're from Indiana I understand fully how you could perceive me as such. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j/k, sort of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 (originally from Chicago). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Originally from WNC(mountains). Only lived in Indiana for 'bout 4yrs. That's three too many.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wanna trade???


----------



## ingwe

^^^
 You have redeemed yourself: not just to me, but to all humanity and all that is good and worth fighting for. You, sir, are not a -==-


----------



## digger945

Had you been in Chicago in August, you could have joined us for the mini meet and listened to the 71a, with a plethora of headphones, as well as admire its pcb in all its naked glory.
 I'de like to think that is one of the only good reasons I live here now, aside from the chance to meet and socialize with some awesome Head-Fiers, much like yourself no doubt.


----------



## thejoneser

Has anyone spoken with Ray lately? Any update on a release date?


----------



## digger945

^^^X2, anybody hear anything lately?


----------



## RIDE

I am curious as well. Looking for a new amp and am about to pull the trigger on an iQube....but want to see how this one shapes up.

 RIDE


----------



## jamato8

He was out of town for a few days. Maybe soon.


----------



## mudbone

Talked to Ray on the 28th, he said he is still waiting on some parts. He is guessing a week or two.


----------



## jamato8

I made an inquiry and it looks like shipping will start toward the end of next week.


----------



## aluren

hopefully we can see some images and specs soon!


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hopefully we can see some images and specs soon!_

 

indeed


----------



## rhythmdevils

any news?

 edit: nevermind, i had the thread in hybrid mode or something, and it wasn't showing all the new posts...


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made an inquiry and it looks like shipping will start toward the end of next week._

 

Yes, I contacted Ray yesterday and this is what I was told as well.


----------



## younglee200

Is the specs of the volume yet released yet?

 I'd buy if it was small enough


----------



## WaxMan

Man I'm excited. My birthday is on the 22nd, I asked for the SR-71A. Took some vacation towards the end of the month from work, looks like things might fall into place so I can spend the vacation listening to the new amp!


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Wow, it's out, that thing is pretty small! It's still too dang expensive for me though... www.raysamuels.com/products/SR-71A 






























 Gotcha.


----------



## kostalex

What, the links lead me to Kids digital camera.


----------



## Tranzaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chiefroastbeef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gotcha._


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Sorry I dooped you.


----------



## Nuwidol

Nasty man...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuwidol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nasty man..._

 

He got me too! But I thought it was kind of funny, although my wallet ran off the room.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chiefroastbeef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry I dooped you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chiefroastbeef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry I dooped you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


 OK...now you're on my blocked list


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK...now you're on my blocked list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made an inquiry and it looks like shipping will start toward the end of next week._

 


 he didn't mention anything from the website. only his new tube amp a-10.


----------



## oicdn

garbage. next week, next week is all we keep hearing, without even an image of the case. How are things supposed to ship next week, if you don't even have a case shot, or a shot of anything for that matter?


----------



## digihead

There is also the possibility that Ray meant the cases or parts would begin shipping to him next week vs. the amps shipping out to customers.

 I'm still saying its a Holiday release, similar to the Tomahawk, Predator, etc.

 Prove me wrong Ray...I'm ready to buy one.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chiefroastbeef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, it's out, that thing is pretty small! It's still too dang expensive for me though... www.raysamuels.com/products/SR-71A Gotcha._

 

Thanks for the heads-up. Pulled the trigger. Will submit review as soon as it arrives.

 Looks a bit different than I expected, though.


----------



## Tensa

Hey guys,

 I'm on the verge of getting the Predator.. But seeing as to how the SR-71A is coming out.. And I'm not sure how much I'll actually use of the DAC. I wonder I should wait for the SR-71A to be unveiled by Ray then to make my decision? 

 Choices choices..


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioDwebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the heads-up. Pulled the trigger. Will submit review as soon as it arrives.

 Looks a bit different than I expected, though._

 

Link is messed up. What


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Link is messed up. What_

 

Not if you want to buy a digital camera for your kid


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Link is messed up. What_

 

The Ultra Stealth. looks like a camera, but sounds so sweet.. . .


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is also the possibility that Ray meant the cases or parts would begin shipping to him next week vs. the amps shipping out to customers.

 I'm still saying its a Holiday release, similar to the Tomahawk, Predator, etc.

 Prove me wrong Ray...I'm ready to buy one._

 

Can't say much here but we hope to have our post by tomorrow in the member of the trade sponsored threads. Waiting for the custom knobs to arrive. We will post the pictures also. This is not the Holiday release amp.
 Thanks.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't say much here but we hope to have our post by tomorrow in the member of the trade sponsored threads. Waiting for the custom knobs to arrive. We will post the pictures also. This is not the Holiday release amp.
 Thanks.
 Ray Samuels_

 

Thanks Ray....looking forward to that announcement.


----------



## Nuwidol

So am I


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't say much here but we hope to have our post by tomorrow in the member of the trade sponsored threads. 
 Ray Samuels_

 

Great!


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't say much here but we hope to have our post by tomorrow in the member of the trade sponsored threads. Waiting for the custom knobs to arrive. We will post the pictures also. This is not the Holiday release amp.
 Thanks.
 Ray Samuels_

 


 Thanks Ray! Looking forward to it.

 Also, looking at your post I could guess that there will be a Holiday release amp as well?


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_looking at your post I could guess that there will be a Holiday release amp as well?_

 

I thought that but thinking about it its probably the A-10 Electrostatic jobby.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Link is messed up. What_

 

Man, some people just have no sense of humor huh?

 Or maybe I have no funny beef in me... I think that is it. I'm quitting.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Emmeline SR-71 Headphone Amp - Ray Samuels Audio





http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f38/an...1/#post4740313


----------



## IceClass

Still no pix?


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still no pix?_

 

Ray says soon...waiting for knobs. Even without a picture, my past rsaudio experience tells me it will likely be as beautiful as his other creations.


----------



## n_maher

I don't mean to be somewhat of a wet blanket but I'm surprised at some of the design choices that Ray made, especially for something that is supposed to be an evolutionary product. And before the chants of "Ray Hater" and "Burn Him" start in, I think that open discussion about products (provided personal attacks are avoided) is both a healthy and necessary part of this hobby. 

 1. conventional 9V power supply - this seems odd and somewhat archaic at this point. We're talking about a statement portable here so why a ancient battery choice? Ray used Lipos on the Predator so this seems like a step back in technological terms.

 1a. no integral battery charger - this would be a big non-starter for me with any portable, especially one that is billed as competing with home amps. Users are going to find themselves changing the batteries on a weekly (or thereabouts) basis not to mention buying another set to keep charged. 

 2. only offering 1/8" input - again, given the stationary amp performance claims I would have expected that Ray would have included RCA inputs - sort of like Justin does with the AE2.

 3. price - yowza, $450! For the reasons mentioned above it seems out of line with his other products that offer more features and better portability. If I want a home amp I'll buy a home amp and keep my portable more portable.


----------



## jamato8

There is no reason anyone should get upset with you. It is your opinion and ideas on the design and function. 

 The 9 volt batteries do offer a greater voltage swing that would require a number of the other types of batteries. I would like to see a 1/4 jack for headphones. I am not sure about the RCA's as I have never liked RCA's anyway and find they are as much a compromise as the 1/8 plug. I mean most RCA's are made of bronze plated with nickel then gold (for my own equipment I have made my own connectors that are far superior).. 

 Anyway it is pretty much set in stone and I look forward to it. As far as price I know that even in China cases and materials are getting more and more expensive so something made in the US that is not off the shelf is going to entail some expensive production.


----------



## SACD-Man

Does anyone know where you can buy?


----------



## jamato8

I would assume once they are ready to go it will be posted on the RSA site.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SACD-Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know where you can buy?_

 

See:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f38/an...sr-71a-364051/
 Ray Samuels


----------



## biw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't mean to be somewhat of a wet blanket but I'm surprised at some of the design choices that Ray made, especially for something that is supposed to be an evolutionary product. And before the chants of "Ray Hater" and "Burn Him" start in, I think that open discussion about products (provided personal attacks are avoided) is both a healthy and necessary part of this hobby. 

 1. conventional 9V power supply - this seems odd and somewhat archaic at this point. We're talking about a statement portable here so why a ancient battery choice? Ray used Lipos on the Predator so this seems like a step back in technological terms.

 1a. no integral battery charger - this would be a big non-starter for me with any portable, especially one that is billed as competing with home amps. Users are going to find themselves changing the batteries on a weekly (or thereabouts) basis not to mention buying another set to keep charged. 

 2. only offering 1/8" input - again, given the stationary amp performance claims I would have expected that Ray would have included RCA inputs - sort of like Justin does with the AE2.

 3. price - yowza, $450! For the reasons mentioned above it seems out of line with his other products that offer more features and better portability. If I want a home amp I'll buy a home amp and keep my portable more portable._

 

----------------------
 Personally i like removable battery, i can change it or use rechargable ones, so that I do not need to worry about lithium batt. dying after five years. although recharge plug would be nice, but then one has to worry about cleanliness of dc power. (would have drive up the cost)

 18 v... hmm, i personally have a strong suspicion that the 4 opamps are OPA627AU which was not available for a while, coincide with the non availability of sr-71, i could be wrong. 

 but from, say tangentsoft.net Notes on Audio Op-Amps 627 need high voltage to perform a better job. so 18v maybe justified? 18usd a chip, just the chips are almost 80usd (if it is true that opamp was the parts not available)( parts problems could also be the surface mount resistors)


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *biw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_18 v... hmm, i personally have a strong suspicion that the 4 opamps are OPA627AU which was not available for a while, coincide with the non availability of sr-71, i could be wrong. _

 

This is something I've queried before. My SR-71 is marked 'Dual Mono', so doesn't each channel has its own 9v battery, rather than the two batteries being stacked in series and feeding both channels?


----------



## theory_87

wonder how will it stack up to my Xin Ref modded and sr71 in term of sound...


----------



## biw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is something I've queried before. My SR-71 is marked 'Dual Mono', so doesn't each channel has its own 9v battery, rather than the two batteries being stacked in series and feeding both channels?_

 

that was one of the question i ask when i order yesterday. (btw, this will be my first commercial headphone amp, yeah). the amp, i believe, are dual mono to the extent like a single chassis full size amp having their own transformer etc , but share the same power outlet. so i the v+ and v- will give +9 and -9 with a total of 18v. individual power supply of 18v will thus need 4 battery. Since I do not have one now, i am not sure, maybe someone who have a sr71 can probe and confirm? 

 from reading various post and spec of amps, having the 18v seems to be one of the strength of sr71.


----------



## NeObliviscaris

any spyshots?


----------



## jamato8

Well since Ray has total control of the amp it would be hard to get some spy shots. :^) 

 I would imagine in the next day or two there will be some images. 

 Oh, and this amp should power many headphones with ease. It puts out 250mA's.


----------



## jamato8

A borrowed image from Ray's site. Looks good to me. The new Black Bird on the left. I like the looks of the new SR 71A.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Anyone compare its size with the Predator?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Ew. The SR-71A & Emmeline fonts on the front looks like some cheap China Rip-off! No offence.


----------



## roxxor

/jaw drops


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ew. The SR-71A & Emmeline fonts on the front looks like some cheap China Rip-off! No offence._

 

Lol, you are kidding right? The thing looks very nice,i prefer it much more than the fonts used on the original sr-71. I am sure when you see it in front of you it will exude quality in every aspect. Very nice work Mr. Samuels.


----------



## Tranzaddict

Very nice looking. Gonna be tough for me to pick which RSA portable amps to buy. Now patiently waiting for a first impression and review...


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ew. The SR-71A & Emmeline fonts on the front looks like some cheap China Rip-off! No offence._

 

You must be kidding.


----------



## nsx_23

This is not good for the state of health of my wallet.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, you are kidding right? The thing looks very nice,i prefer it much more than the fonts used on the original sr-71. I am sure when you see it in front of you it will exude quality in every aspect. Very nice work Mr. Samuels._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You must be kidding._

 

I'm not kidding at all. I come from Malaysia and those two fonts have got to be some of the most common fonts used for pirated products. Especially fake car parts!


----------



## nickyboyo

Cool, i like your style bro. Note to self- when i eventually get around to pimping my ute- buy parts from Malaysia


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Lol! Malaysia. Number one in piracy since 2003!


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, i like your style bro. Note to self- when i eventually get around to pimping my ute- buy parts from Malaysia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What ute do you drive?

 FPV pursuit?


----------



## boomana

The original SR-71 is one of the best portable amps I've heard and owned. I'm hoping the sound signature isn't too changed. I do like the look of the new one better.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The original SR-71 is one of the best portable amps I've heard and owned. I'm hoping the sound signature isn't too changed. I do like the look of the new one better._

 

I asked Ray about that. He said he felt an obligation to those who wanted a 71 to not change the voicing of the amp. What he said he did do was refine it, which would make a great little amp even better.


----------



## roxxor

So can anyone give us a short summary about the principle differences between the Predator and Blackbird?


----------



## Luminette

the look is definitely improved - i think using the font and black / gold style of the apache and such (dots around the vol pot etc) are nicer

 Someone let me A/B it with the iQube off of the first rig listed in my sig?


----------



## wolfen68

I've tried a lot of portables and from the pics it looks like the the new SR71a would be just a hair smaller than the Corda2Move now. Even though the SR71A is not that much smaller than the SR71, it is now more streamlined and should allow easier "pocketability"....if you have big enough pockets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Hornet may be out of a job.


----------



## recephasan

I was expecting the batt. cover to be redesigned. The way it is is far, far from ideal. 
 And spare me coming in its defense saying rsa prefers simple designs, that line is for the circuit.


----------



## recephasan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked Ray about that. He said he felt an obligation to those who wanted a 71 to not change the voicing of the amp. What he said he did do was refine it, which would make a great little amp even better._

 

had to, two of the ICs are no longer made. haven't tried their -other vendor- replacements yet, but others said the new ones are better.

 no, do not ask me which ones and what they are.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The original SR-71 is one of the best portable amps I've heard and owned. I'm hoping the sound signature isn't too changed. I do like the look of the new one better._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked Ray about that. He said he felt an obligation to those who wanted a 71 to not change the voicing of the amp. What he said he did do was refine it, which would make a great little amp even better._

 

I agree, the SR71 is one of the best portable amps I have ever heard. vorlon1 has one and we both have placed an order for the new SR71A so a comparison is on order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vicky, I will keep you posted of a potential mini-meet in case you can make it.

 BTW, I should mention that I spent about 1/2 hour talking w/ Ray a couple of nights ago. A very pleasurable experience and one heck of a gentleman. Yes I am an RSA fan-boy.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree, the SR71 is one of the best portable amps I have ever heard. vorlon1 has one and we both have placed an order for the new SR71A so a comparison is on order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vicky, I will keep you posted of a potential mini-meet in case you can make it._

 

Thanks, Miguel. I look forward to your comparison of the two SR71s, since that interests me more than other comparisons. After the next couple weeks I should have a lot more time available on the weekends for meets. I'm just about to send you a pm saying I can't make today's, but definitely tell Rob I said hello and keep me posted on future ones.


----------



## LFC_SL

I have no need for a _second_ portable amp...

 Anyone ordered and also own a Tomahawk?


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have no need for a second portable amp...

 Anyone ordered and also own a Tomahawk? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I ordered & used to own a Tomahawk...


----------



## WaxMan

The 'Tomahawk' was my very first portable amp. Actually it was first headphone amp period. I loved that little thing. I bought a used SR-71 to upgrade it, I was using UM2's, an ALO line out dock, and an iPod. Before I sold the 'Tomahawk' I compared the SR-71 to it, my 'Tomahawk' was fully seasoned, and I was amazed that the two amps sounded very similar. I would go so far as to say that the 'Tomahawk' could be considered a mini version of the 'SR-71' - now they were no where near identical in sound but they had plenty of desirable similarities. The SR-71 was so much more open, a wider soundstage, you were able to hear micro details easier. The 'Tomahawk' seemed to have a tad more bass, than the SR-71 but they both excelled in beautiful liquid mids, and a very sharp and defined high end. The Tomahawk's soundstage was narrow, kind of like 180 degrees in front of your head from ear to ear. The SR-71 was more like a 360 degree soundstage. The Tomahawk was no slouch, I do plan to get another one in the near future. But I have an SR-71A on the way, so I'm truly looking forward to that! I honestly think the Tomahawk is unbeatable in is own class, there is no other amp that can touch that wonderful little gem. With it's perfect size, solid build, and incredible battery life, the two position gain switch and it's wonderful magical sound, it's definitely a winner in my book!


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree, the SR71 is one of the best portable amps I have ever heard. vorlon1 has one and we both have placed an order for the new SR71A so a comparison is on order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vicky, I will keep you posted of a potential mini-meet in case you can make it.

 BTW, I should mention that I spent about 1/2 hour talking w/ Ray a couple of nights ago. A very pleasurable experience and one heck of a gentleman. Yes I am an RSA fan-boy._

 


 i got a strange request mrarroyo, or anyone/rsa fan-boy. can anyone compare this amp, sr71a to hr2 or xp7? i remember reading a lot about people saying sr71 sound similar to hr2 or xp7. now with the new gain, i believe the new one has a gain(when high gain) of 11 and that's about the same as hr2 and xp7. should sr71a sound as good as those two? i'm just guessing. i don't know.


----------



## goldpocket

hmm...
 how about compare to lisa iii?

 witch one is the best?


----------



## goldpocket

hmm...
 how about compare to lisa iii?

 witch one is the best?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *goldpocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm...
 how about compare to lisa iii?

 witch one is the best?_

 

Dude it's not even out yet and stop double posting.


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WaxMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 'Tomahawk' was my very first portable amp. Actually it was first headphone amp period. I loved that little thing. I bought a used SR-71 to upgrade it, I was using UM2's, an ALO line out dock, and an iPod. Before I sold the 'Tomahawk' I compared the SR-71 to it, my 'Tomahawk' was fully seasoned, and I was amazed that the two amps sounded very similar. I would go so far as to say that the 'Tomahawk' could be considered a mini version of the 'SR-71' - now they were no where near identical in sound but they had plenty of desirable similarities. The SR-71 was so much more open, a wider soundstage, you were able to hear micro details easier. The 'Tomahawk' seemed to have a tad more bass, than the SR-71 but they both excelled in beautiful liquid mids, and a very sharp and defined high end. The Tomahawk's soundstage was narrow, kind of like 180 degrees in front of your head from ear to ear. The SR-71 was more like a 360 degree soundstage. The Tomahawk was no slouch, I do plan to get another one in the near future. But I have an SR-71A on the way, so I'm truly looking forward to that! I honestly think the Tomahawk is unbeatable in is own class, there is no other amp that can touch that wonderful little gem. With it's perfect size, solid build, and incredible battery life, the two position gain switch and it's wonderful magical sound, it's definitely a winner in my book!_

 

Thanks for that but now I need to ban myself from this thread as I absolutely cannot justify the cost of a new amp (ordered a 16GB Nano, aiming to buy new full sized cans next month). I would not care to sell on my T115 as its mine, just mine


----------



## mrarroyo

Sorry guys, I do not have a Lisa III nor an HR2 or XP7. However if they were loaned I would gladly compare them.


----------



## LFC_SL

God bless the two most beautiful words I read today: "limited" and "run" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I am saved from further expenditure


----------



## robojack

I'm really looking forward to hearing from others' impressions on this. Particularly, how it compares to the original SR-71, as well as the Predator (is there THAT big of a difference in SQ?).


----------



## vorlon1

My 71 A just arrived and out of the box it sounds very similar to my 71, perhaps not as open sounding, but hell, it has 2 minutes of burn in. Will report back after some more burn-in.


----------



## thejoneser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 71 A just arrived and out of the box it sounds very similar to my 71, perhaps not as open sounding, but hell, it has 2 minutes of burn in. Will report back after some more burn-in._

 

I've got 20 hours of burn-in so far and it's making a huge difference already. Out of the box, the amp sounded slightly compressed and there was a hint of congestion in the lower midbass/midrange. All is clearing up very nicely as the hours go by.

 I recently purchased a Pico, iQube and Hornet and this amp is truly in a class by itself. This is by far the most impressive portable amp I've heard to date.

 Needless to say, I'm extremely satisfied with my purchase!


----------



## RIDE

Keep those reports coming!






 RIDE


----------



## musicmaker

thejoneser, thx for your initial impressions. I realize you're still burning the amp in, but what were the most notable differences to the iQube ?

 I cant wait to receive my SR-71a


----------



## aegid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_God bless the two most beautiful words I read today: "limited" and "run" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I am saved from further expenditure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Those words just make me want to buy even more... like the ESW10. I don't think that's just my love for the ESW9 talking, either.


----------



## thejoneser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thejoneser, thx for your initial impressions. I realize you're still burning the amp in, but what were the most notable differences to the iQube ?_

 

While the iQube is no slouch, it sounds ever-so-slightly recessed in comparison to the SR-71A, as if your seated further back in the performance. The SR-71A sounds more dynamic and presents the music with an authoritative ease. The extra headroom in the SR-71A provides jaw-dropping bottom end that has phenomenal weight, detail and clarity unmatched by any amp this size. I could go on and on. This amp is so impressive...

 I wish I could get some work done but this amp commands your attention and respect when listening! I'm in big trouble!


----------



## user1029

thejoneser, are you posting all your impressions with the UE11s?


----------



## thejoneser

Actually, I've only listened through my Triple.Fi 10s and AKG 701s. My 2 year old son has hidden my UE-11s and I haven't been able to find them since the amp arrived. Not happy. I can only imagine how good they will sound when I find them! But I can say that this is the best the TF10s have ever sounded by far. An excellent match.


----------



## Nuwidol

I got mine today. Fantastic delivery time for such a distance. I have listened to it all day (about 10 hours) exclusively with my UE-11. I am seriously amazed at how good this combo is. With only 10 hours on the clock I am very eager to see how this sounds in a few weeks after a more substantial burn in.

 The thing that keeps shocking me in almost every song I listen to is the detail in the bass. Its shocking that ALL those bass lines actually sound like that & I never noticed.

 I was on the fence for buying an iQube for a long time. The only thing that put me off was the backwards cabling design. I'm very glad I held off & got myself a Black Bird.


----------



## BIG POPPA

thejoneser, I have a 2 year old. I'm lucky, he only hides car parts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He will listen to the MS-1's once in a while


----------



## wolfen68

Got mine as well today. Listened and compared to my SR71 and Hornet for around ten minutes before starting it burning in. It sounds great to me right off the bat on my usual test songs. Didn't listen long enough for any meaningful impression...but the SR71A at this point is definitely slightly more forward/aggresive than my well burned in SR71.

 The narrower width and thinner case makes a big difference. It seems significantly lighter than my SR71. 

 I really like the new knob/volume control. It's bigger than a hornet/predator knob in a good way...and has all of the fine tune control of it's older brother.


----------



## jamato8

Anybody take any pictures yet? I hope to be listening to one soon but would enjoy seeing some images. What color are you getting? Black, grey or clear?


----------



## wkwlb

I got a clear unit, but I think the dark grey is very much sexier


----------



## jamato8

I hadn't seen an image of the grey. nice.


----------



## musicmaker

So apart from the great bass, any initial impressions on the midrange, highs and soundstage ? I have an iQube that I love and my SR71a will be here on Thursday. Once i burn the SR-71a for 100 hours, I'm going to compare with the iQube. If time permits, I'll post a review.


----------



## jamato8

I wonder what the best batteries will be to use with the 71A? I see there are so low discharge now available in 9 volt, like the eneloop, which are my favorite in AAA.


----------



## thejoneser

Here's a quick photo _(I also posted in portable rigs part xii)_






 The SR-71A really does drive the 701s nicely. I know I've said it before, but this amp is amazing for its size! 32 hours of burn-in time so far and it's already beginning to open up.

 BTW, I just ordered the Accupower 300mAh NiMH rechargeable batteries from Thomas Distributing. So we'll see how they perform...


----------



## wkwlb

very neat setup!
 actually due to the lack of a dc power, the burn in process becomes a little bit troublesome.....as I have to cycle and recharge the battery quite often... Unless I have 4 batteries, I can't burn in the amp when batteries are being charged. Guess I should head to the electronics store again tmr


----------



## krmathis

Really nice looking RSA amplifier.
 Is it just me, or is the SR-71A smaller in size than the SR-71? Looks smaller and more portable to me...

 Congratulations to those who have received one. Keep the impressions and pictures coming.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really nice looking RSA amplifier.
 Is it just me, or is the SR-71A smaller in size than the SR-71? Looks smaller and more portable to me...

 Congratulations to those who have received one. Keep the impressions and pictures coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It is smaller. See the photos earlier in this thread or the announcement thread vs original SR-71.


----------



## Luminette

Pics of the insides anyone?


----------



## tha_dude

how many hours of playing time before changing batteries?


----------



## biw

This is my first commercial headphone amp. I am a fan of SR71A (the aircraft), as well as the headphone amp and have been trying to get one for a while. So, naturally now that I have one, I am very pleased. 

 Let me also say that the customer service is top notch, the ordering by phone experience is a pleasure.

 physical dimension in cm
 9.45 (length plate to plate, not counting knob)
 6.12 (width)
 2.45 (height)

 There is a 1mm overhang for front plate in top/bottom left/right direction, so if you go without the included silicone knob, you may need some pad if you plan to put it right next to your DAP

 If you use duracell 9v battery, the length is 47.8mm, and it feel decently tight. i do not think there is more than 1mm play beyond that.

 Opening it up, there are a 4700uF and a 10V 1500uF for (each channel?). I believe the burn in is to achieve optimum electrolyte/chemical distribution in these cap, yes?

 Front plate is nicely connected to the case with four screws. I notice that in my case, I have to remember which one is which in order to screw them back without feeling too much resistance. The back plate is held by two round nuts. Circuit board, extremely cleanly layout, fit my OCD personality, haha. 

 There is no play in the "row" (as in a plane, row, pitch, yaw) direction for front plate, but the back plate can move in the "row" direction. There is also some play of the curcuit board in the length direction, and is fully push to the front by the battery. in a way.(edit: Let me correct it, this is after I remove the knob, so with knob on, it is quite solid here)

 The 3.5mm connectors are solid, feel expensive when plug in. Not very tight, but solid. it does tends to push the outside part of the plug towards the knob side by maybe a couple degrees, no big deal here.

 The silkscreen print very nice, I like the design. However on the front plate, because the signature "By Ray Samuels Audio" has quite a small font, there is a rubbed off "By" on the lower left part of the "B". I think the signature can be bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Overall, a solid piece of art. I was picking on the tiny thing here because every single thing else are perfect for me.

 Gain: 2, 6, 10 or 11? they are voltage gain. (I use sig gen 1kHz to measure with scope, the 10, 11 part, I cannot tell, I think it is more like 11) full gain all achieved at full volume.

 Can anyone tell me why are they "Med Lo Hi" instead of "Lo, Med, Hi"?

 For Unity voltage gain, Lo: 4 o'clock, Med: 2 o'clock, Hi: 12 o'clock . These are rough position. You may think there is not much room after the unity gain position, but because the taper of the knob is not linear, there are plenty of kick. 

 I use D-e905 PCDP with lineout rated at 0.7Vrms for 47kohms, using a HD580 with 600 grille, low at full, med at 2o'clock and HI at 12 o'clock give me a loud sound, more than the level I would use for long listening. This is just to give a sense of the power of the amp. 

 I however, do not know how to judge the sound and compare amps, so I will leave it to other capable members.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *biw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Overall, a solid piece of art. I was picking on the tiny thing here because every single thing else are perfect for me.
_

 

I am also very impressed..but not surprised as I own two other RS amps. If I were to nitpick to the extreme...all I can come up with so far is that I can see the red power LED bleeding through a miniscule gap between the faceplate and the chassis (if looking at just the right angle). This would seem to indicate that the two are not perfectly flush (or the face plate screws not tightened all the way). 

 This issue is a non-issue...just an observation as compared to my other RS products.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am also very impressed..but not surprised as I own two other RS amps. If I were to nitpick to the extreme...all I can come up with so far is that I can see the red power LED bleeding through a miniscule gap between the faceplate and the chassis (if looking at just the right angle). This would seem to indicate that the two are not perfectly flush (or the face plate screws not tightened all the way). 

 This issue is a non-issue...just an observation as compared to my other RS products._

 

They were not meant to be perfectly flush. The LED & the face plate have a little space between them.This way the LED does not reflect it's light in all directions, but only when looking into the hole.
 Cheers.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They were not meant to be perfectly flush. The LED & the face plate have a little space between them.This way the LED does not reflect it's light in all directions, but only when looking into the hole.
 Cheers.
 Ray Samuels_

 

I understand...but that's not what I meant. If you set the amp on a table and look down on it (as if reading the top logo), I can see a glimmer of the LED "sideways" through the interface (around the rim of the entire faceplate) where the faceplate and the chassis meet. This is evident from the top or if you flip it over and look at from the same view from the bottom. It's somewhat evident in a dark room. 

 I should check the screws holding on the front faceplate. Tightening all of them may squeeze that gap shut. 

 Again, this is a non-issue for the anal retentive....which I guess I just showed everyone I am now since I noticed it


----------



## branny

biw, thanks so much for posting the dimensions. I haven't been able to find them anywhere!


----------



## vorlon1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *branny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_biw, thanks so much for posting the dimensions. I haven't been able to find them anywhere!_

 

Here are two pictures of the SR 71 A side by side with the SR 71 (with my traditional velcro, of course.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Burn-in is at 32 hours and a set of alkaline batteries are still working fine. I'll post the total time I get out of them unless they conk out while I am asleep, in which case I'll post an approximation.


----------



## mrarroyo

vorlon1, glad you received your! Mine arrived today, put a couple of 9 volt alkalines and fired it up. Not going to comment until at least 300 hours of burn in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Below is the obligatory picture.


----------



## jamato8

Smooth, open and dynamic sound. . . . . the Black Bird has landed. . . .


----------



## fdhfdy

looks good


----------



## fdhfdy

want to know the difference to its predecessor


----------



## Tranzaddict

Will receive my dark gray SR71A on Friday. Gonna be my first portable amp, weeeeeeeeeeeeeee...can't wait.


----------



## tonyep

Just received my Clear SR-71A!


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tranzaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will receive my dark gray SR71A on Friday. Gonna be my first portable amp, weeeeeeeeeeeeeee...can't wait._

 

Tranzaddict - when did you place your order? Did you get a confirmation number to know it would arrive on Friday? Ordered mine early Wednesday and am dying to get it.


----------



## fhuang

#013 is here


----------



## robojack

How about a picture of the SR-71A next to the Predator? I imagine that would be a great size reference, and I imagine it wouldn't be THAT much larger than the Predator.


----------



## AudioDwebe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkkopi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my Clear SR-71A!



















_

 

I thought with the clear, you'd get to see the insides. Actually expecting "clear." Looks silver to me. 

 So there's black, clear/silver and gray, right?


----------



## frozenice

I think by using the "clear" Ray means there is no finish colour added to natural colour of aluminum - kind of like the expression "clear coat".


----------



## raelamb

Can someone show their SR-71A on top of or next to an ipod classic for comparison sake? If I'm happy with my tomahawk do I need to own this amp? Help!


----------



## Tranzaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tranzaddict - when did you place your order? Did you get a confirmation number to know it would arrive on Friday? Ordered mine early Wednesday and am dying to get it._

 

Ordered Monday night, shipped the next day, and will receive on friday as per the tracking number.


 *Actually I checked the tracking number again just now and its being delivered today, 1 day early.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone show their SR-71A on top of or next to an ipod classic for comparison sake? If I'm happy with my tomahawk do I need to own this amp? Help!_

 

Your wish is my command my friend, see my post #72
 in this thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f38/an...51/index8.html


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your wish is my command my friend, see my post #72
 in this thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f38/an...51/index8.html_

 

You made the right choice making it the same size as the iPod Classic IMO.


----------



## jamato8

I got up this morning. The SR-71A didn't sound so great. I assumed either my hearing or a phase, my hearing or the amp. Tonight with it running all day the sound is blooming. Very open with a beautiful reverb on my live recording by the Grateful Dead, Terrapin Station. I actually thought I was still plugged into my Woo 6. I was thinking, because I have the Woo turned on, that the different rectifier I had just put in was sounding very fine. Then I looked down and wondered, were is the headphone cable? It was plugged into the 71A. Talk about a blind study. :^) No the the Woo 6 modified and the SR-71A do not sound just alike but the 71A sounded so good and I was enjoying it so much that I could only assume I was listening to my home amp and my 6 does change sound with different rectifiers. 

 Well the journey continues.


----------



## iakonafuji

Hrm....This is a very intriguing little amp. Maybe after I sell my iBasso Boa I can pick this up


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got up this morning. The SR-71A didn't sound so great. I assumed either my hearing or a phase, my hearing or the amp. Tonight with it running all day the sound is blooming. Very open with a beautiful reverb on my live recording by the Grateful Dead, Terrapin Station. I actually thought I was still plugged into my Woo 6. I was thinking, because I have the Woo turned on, that the different rectifier I had just put in was sounding very fine. Then I looked down and wondered, were is the headphone cable? It was plugged into the 71A. Talk about a blind study. :^) No the the Woo 6 modified and the SR-71A do not sound just alike but the 71A sounded so good and I was enjoying it so much that I could only assume I was listening to my home amp and my 6 does change sound with different rectifiers. 

 Well the journey continues._

 

That's pretty funny. 

 Tonight I was listening to various headphones, and I thought I was listening to my Koss ESP950 electrostatics via Woo GES prototype - when I reached up to my head to take them off I found that I was listening to my HD600 through a $400 Grahm Slee NOVO discrete SS amp.

 I can tell the difference, but I was enjoying myself so much that I assumed I was still listening to the stats. Great minds get distracted alike!


----------



## jamato8

Yes, that is it, Great Minds. lol

 I am ordering some of the new lithium rechargeables that have a storage of 500mA's! I am also getting some other types. 

 Back to the SR71, there were some preferences with regards to batteries used. I wonder since the eneloop AAA sound the best to me in applications that use AA or AAA, how the low discharge 9 volts would be? And then there is the true 9.6 volt, 9 volt and 8 something volt.


----------



## Luminette

Just placed the order on a white SR-71A. Excited


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just placed the order on a white SR-71A. Excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What color? Geez, I'm excited too. Your going to have a great time.


----------



## Tranzaddict

anyone know if the 9.6 volt battery will work?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tranzaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone know if the 9.6 volt battery will work?_

 

Sure it will. Any of the 9 volt batteries will work if they fit. I have a pair of the 9.6 rechargeables coming.


----------



## tonyep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure it will. Any of the 9 volt batteries will work if they fit. I have a pair of the 9.6 rechargeables coming._

 

i do have some 9.6v rechargables batteries coming too! glad to hear it will work. Wanted to order some lithium 9v initially but the shipping for it is just not worth it!


----------



## jamato8

What would the shipping for the lithium be?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I was told the Powerex 9.6v were too long for the SR-71a. Hmmm. I use them in my HR Micro DAC and Micro Amp because the higher mah batteries are too fat to fit in it, while at least these are not too long. I never tested battery life though.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was told the Powerex 9.6v were too long for the SR-71a. Hmmm. I use them in my HR Micro DAC and Micro Amp because the higher mah batteries are too fat to fit in it, while at least these are not too long. I never tested battery life though._

 

Don't you be saying they won't fit! :^) I read that they have been resized. If they are slightly too long I don't care the back plate doesn't have to fit snug there is leeway with the thumb screws.

 Well I hope they fit. Maybe it was another 9.6 that I read had been resized. It is the 9 volt lithium rechargeable that was resized. Oh well, I hope they fit. Now where is that hammer??


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't you be saying they won't fit! :^) I read that they have been resized. If they are slightly too long I don't care the back plate doesn't have to fit snug there is leeway with the thumb screws.

 Well I hope they fit. Maybe it was another 9.6 that I read had been resized. It is the 9 volt lithium rechargeable that was resized. Oh well, I hope they fit. Now where is that hammer??_

 


 Well, you can always use an exacto knife to trim the battery shorter.


----------



## thejoneser

Okay guys, here's the deal. I was the one who originally said the Powerex 230mAh 9.6v batteries would not fit. When I received my amp, I had those batteries charged and ready to go. (I also use them for my Headroom Micro gear.) And at the time, the batteries slid in okay but I could not fit the back plate on flush. There was a 1/16" gap. Not wanting this, I ran to buy Duracell alkalines which are about 1/32" shorter and still had to tighten the screws very tight to get the back plate on flush.

 After they expired, I used another set of Duracells and just today charged up some new Accupower 300mAh 8.4v batteries. 

 So earlier tonight I just measured the Accupowers vs the Powerex and they're the same length! &^$@!

 So, anyway I tried the Accupowers and now realized they are thicker than the Powerex! Double &^$@!

 I had trouble getting the first one in, but the second one went in easier although I was still forcing the issue.

 Bottom line is that with a little extra pressure (read "a lot") I was able to get the Accupowers in and the back plate flush. It seems that with a little time, the spring clips that contact the batteries give and allow the use of slightly longer rechargeables after all.

 Sleep well, my friends.


----------



## Tranzaddict

I'm using the Duracell alkalines too and sure they are a tight fit. Check out post #86 in this thread by sulcata geo. You can probably try that to compress the spring clips instead of waiting for it to loosen itself. I didnt do it though, I dont want to break anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## KevinR70

Can anyone give a preliminary comparison to the Predator. I have a burned in Predator, but keep thinking a might need to try this amp. Thanks.


----------



## wolfen68

The SR71A battery compartment is definitely a little snugger than the SR71. The alkalines I've tried fit fine...but they're a little more difficult to get out (as they don't just fall out).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KevinR70* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone give a preliminary comparison to the Predator. I have a burned in Predator, but keep thinking a might need to try this amp. Thanks._

 

As an unsubstantiated impression...I liked the SR71A better out of the box than a burned in Predator (and I like the Predator). I haven't heard a Predator for several months, but the SR71A seems more open, dynamic, and natural. My ears are tuned to the old SR71 so I am likely biased.


----------



## user1029

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KevinR70* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone give a preliminary comparison to the Predator. I have a burned in Predator, but keep thinking a might need to try this amp. Thanks._

 

I'm wrestling with this dilemma as well - I ABSOLUTELY love the pairing between the UE11 and the Predator. As nonsensical as it may sound, I'm hesitant to jump to the SR-71 because I'm lazy and I don't want to deal with switching out batteries hah


----------



## jamato8

The alkalines I have fit loose with plenty of room. They slide in a out with total ease. :^)


----------



## blessingx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *user1029* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm wrestling with this dilemma as well - I ABSOLUTELY love the pairing between the UE11 and the Predator. As nonsensical as it may sound, I'm hesitant to jump to the SR-71 because I'm lazy and I don't want to deal with switching out batteries hah_

 

Consider this heavily for as much as I liked the original SR71 (and I did tons), the battery issue played a big part in me eventually selling it and going with a rechargeable alternative.


----------



## jamato8

Well as far as changing batteries I have had mine on since Tues, just to burn it in. Normally it would be turned off during non listening periods so I don't think the batteries are a real issue. With alkalines you could listen for 6 hours a day for 10 days, maybe a little more. The sound is very, very well worth it.

 edit: I just changed the batteries. They had drained down to 5.6 volts or so before it ran out of juice. With new batteries, yow dynamics galore on some live Grateful Dead. Thank the audio god the Grateful Dead didn't compress there music.


----------



## musicmaker

Sorry if I missed this before, but has anyone found a rechargeable that actually fits ?

 I have the Accupower 270ma the width is fine but its length doesn't let me close the battery compartment without a gap.


----------



## wolfen68

I have to admit I'm surprised at the level of restrain I've seen here from trying to immediately pigeonhole the SR71A's performance. 

 Usually a new amp comes out and almost immediately there are swirls of impressions available on the forum. This time around (now 5 days later) there are "scores" of people burning in their amp and not saying much about how it sounds until it can be judged fully and fairly. Is this because this is a higher end portable that appeals to the hardcores with past experience? Is it because of it's older namesake which has such a sublime reputation? I don't know...but I find it curious (and kinda refreshing).

 One non-related question to SR71A owners. I'm on my third set of batteries and noticed that the back panel is scratched up from the thumb nut spinning into the finish. It's only under the nut so you can't see anything when it's all assembled (so no big deal). My "old" SR71 and Hornet never did this, so maybe the back panel is softer than the other models, or the finish is more easily scratched.....

 Anybody else see this happening?


----------



## chowk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One non-related question to SR71A owners. I'm on my third set of batteries and noticed that the back panel is scratched up from the thumb nut spinning into the finish. It's only under the nut so you can't see anything when it's all assembled (so no big deal). My "old" SR71 and Hornet never did this, so maybe the back panel is softer than the other models, or the finish is more easily scratched.....

 Anybody else see this happening?_

 

I experienced the same thing with my Tomahawk. Like you say, it's not a big deal since it's underneath where the screw sits.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to admit I'm surprised at the level of restrain I've seen here from trying to immediately pigeonhole the SR71A's performance. 

 Usually a new amp comes out and almost immediately there are swirls of impressions available on the forum. This time around (now 5 days later) there are "scores" of people burning in their amp and not saying much about how it sounds until it can be judged fully and fairly. Is this because this is a higher end portable that appeals to the hardcores with past experience? Is it because of it's older namesake which has such a sublime reputation? I don't know...but I find it curious (and kinda refreshing).

 One non-related question to SR71A owners. I'm on my third set of batteries and noticed that the back panel is scratched up from the thumb nut spinning into the finish. It's only under the nut so you can't see anything when it's all assembled (so no big deal). My "old" SR71 and Hornet never did this, so maybe the back panel is softer than the other models, or the finish is more easily scratched.....

 Anybody else see this happening?_

 

The SR-71A shouldn't take anywhere near as long for the caps to form as the Predator. It should be more like 100 to 200 hours. I for one, want to digest what I am hearing or not hearing and don't want to jump to any conclusions. Right now I am burning in 4 amps that are daisy chained together. Interesting hearing the music coming from the forth amp at the end of the musical chain.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if I missed this before, but has anyone found a rechargeable that actually fits ?

 I have the Accupower 270ma the width is fine but its length doesn't let me close the battery compartment without a gap._

 

This question keeps coming up, and Ray Samuels has responded to it in his Member Of The Trade, Sponsored SR-71A Thread. As a convenience, here is his response:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the Tysonic Maha rechargeable batrteries & many others, they all fit. You have to push hard on the back panel & then turn the thumb nut. Remeber the battery posts are new & they resist the pressure.
 Cheers.
 Ray Samuels_

 

This should also improve on the issue of the thumb nut pressure scraping the finish on the back panel, with fingers providing the pressure and the thumb nuts being snugged up on an already-pushed-in back panel.


----------



## Tranzaddict

I notice the circular scratch that the thumb screw puts on the back plate too. If you look at the thumb screw closely, you'll see that the 2 flat side of the thumb screw is different, on one side, the edges are actualy tapered and smoothed, and on the other side, the edges are sharp. The tapered side of the screw should be the side facing the black plate when you screw the thumb screw on, as the tapered side won't scratch the back plate as easily.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tranzaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I notice the circular scratch that the thumb screw puts on the back plate too. If you look at the thumb screw closely, you'll see that the 2 flat side of the thumb screw is different, on one side, the edges are actualy tapered and smoothed, and on the other side, the edges are sharp. The tapered side of the screw should be the side facing the black plate when you screw the thumb screw on, as the tapered side won't scratch the back plate as easily._

 

I noticed that the first time I took them off and figured the side with the raised center section would of course go to the case, which keep most of the thumb screw away from the case.


----------



## mrarroyo

My SR71A has 100 hours of burn-in and sounding very detailed, punchy, and dare I say "sweet". Will keep the full review for the 200 hour check.


----------



## nickyboyo

Excuse me amp reviewers- have you guys been listening to the amp at various stages of the burn in process? I would be quite interested in reading a quick description of the changes you heard over the burn in period. Happy listening folks.


----------



## screamb

i've got a question.
 which sounds better? the Predator or the SR-71A?


----------



## jamato8

With first few hours, very nice after 10 or 15 hours the sound got a little bright with a slight grain and the staging was somewhat flat. At around 35 hours or so the amp opened up and became much more transparent with a very nice high frequency extension and a tight defined bass. From 35 on the amp has continued to refine with no real ups or down just a continued upward trend in sound quality. I am near 100 hours now.


----------



## aluren

jamato, so how does your SR-71A sound compared to a fully burned-in Predator?


----------



## Anouk

Hello,
 I also wonder what good batteries for this amp would be? Would be nice if the amp came included with lithium-ion batteries and a charging circuit (or at least if the batteries were an optional choice when buying). I havent found any lithium-ion 9 volt batteries yet here in nl webstores... And I think a recharging circuit is VERY handy for a portable unit (not sure how easy it is to remove the battery cover though). 
 I also wonder if anyone can compare this amp to the portable rudistor, but I suppose not...
 Anyone know where I can buy those rechargable lithiom ion 500mah batteries?
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## sulcata_geo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anouk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know where I can buy those rechargable lithiom ion 500mah batteries?
 Greetings, Anouk,_

 

You can buy 9V lithium rechargable battery from Thomas Distributing.
 But sorry, I don't know whether this battery fit to SR-71A.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thomas Distributing


----------



## jamato8

It fits fine. They all fit but the Yellow battery on the site sticks out some but the back will fit on leaving a little gap that I could care less about. That is the 260mA batter from Thomas. I got the 500 lithium rechargeables and they fit flush. I have just started listening with the 260mA. I also got the low dissipation batteries and though they are only 200mA I really like the low dis batteries.


----------



## thejoneser

Jam, 

 Where did you find low discharge 9v batteries? I order all the time from Thomas Distributing but have never seen them on their site. 

 Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## jamato8

Yes, that is the low dissipation or discharge batteries. They are only 200mA but I like the eneloop so I thought I would give them a try. The are on the page with low discharge batteries. Tysonic is the brand.


----------



## theory_87

Mine is here today :lol:


----------



## wkwlb

the grey BB is indeed sexy...


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wkwlb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the grey BB is indeed sexy..._

 

both your Diablo look sexy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be happy to add it to my collection of exotic amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the photo do not do justice to the amp... the colour is more greenish. Like the grey Toyota Cammy we saw on road.


----------



## wolfen68

Looking forward to tonight as the real comparisons with my old SR71 will begin (as I'll have finally hit 175 total hours of burn-in).


----------



## GTL

any one can post pic of an iqube and SR 71A?


----------



## Nuwidol

The grey does appear to be green. I'm glad I was impatient & ordered the black one now...


----------



## Tranzaddict

Dark grey has a bit greenish tone to it under flourescent lighting, but its not bad looking though, the color is unique and different from other amps. Theres too many black and silver color components out there now, gotta be different sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## theory_87

^
 agree... that why i choose grey... unique...


----------



## wkwlb

I choose clear because it is sometimes more resistant to scratches, especially on edges..


----------



## biw

First, on battery, several things here. 

 First of all, it seems that the closer terminals on the sr-71a appeared to be shorted together (From resistance measurement), so I think the battery should be discharged simultaneously and the source is 18v(edit: I now have reason to believe the two batteries are discharged differently.). However, as with all serial connected batteries, I think that once one of the battery becomes close to depleted, the voltage will drop below nominal voltage and would act as a load and effectively be driven to depletion by the other battery. It can be avoided by charging both battery in series(many factory battery packs are in series), or in parallel but by using reliable charger. It is for the same reason that new and old battery should not be used together, IMHO. I can be wrong.

 Size. rechargeables are bundled together by 6 AAAA size battery sometimes. and maybe due to packaging, they are longer than non-rechargeable ones? duracell measure 47.8 mm. and tysonic 250mAh is 48.3 mm, radio shack is 48.5mm. Other sites have battery that are 48.5 mm. I agree that you have to squeeze the plate first (to the point the plate is flushed, and yes it take some force) before using the screws. It ease the screwing in and minimize the scruffing, although I think it is inevitable eventually. So my point is I do not have problem with the battery aferall(though I do take away the wrappers on rechargeables.)

 Sound with 100 hours burn in(it sound good to begin with and i cannot tell the difference with and without burn in , cause i do not know what to look for). and again I do not know how to judge the sound w.r.t. other amps. so these are just my opinion on the amp (compare with without). But yes, it is fast, especially more noticable on bass, very fast. What appear to be a long thud from dap and laptop is now a snappy punch, very tight and locatable. I do not think there is emphasis on bass(i.e. eq should be flat), but the bass are now more defined and noticeable, and change my perception on certain music. piano also seems to be sharper, you can hear the "attack?" better. i use it on apple earbud and audio technica, cm7sv, e888, hd580 and some no name earbud. I will only comment on the fastness. apple and no name sound the same. with headamp, it is faster, but only by so much, i.e. bass still boom, e888 and cm7sv are way better (and that was where I discover the the fastness). 580 sounds great, just different from earbud, absolutely no complain there.

 Ah, I also use er4s, I find that with ipod headphone out, it autually drive decently, but with headphone amp, there is a noticable 10-15% difference IMHO. 

 Overall, I like the amp a lot, because it allows me to hear what the source and headphone is doing and understand the music better. I do not have to worry "is it suppose to sound like this?..." (the part due to insuficient driving of the cans, i can now worry about the cans and source.)

 I hope comparison with other amps will be posted soon, as I really do not know what precisely to listen to and what are the noticable difference, since I do not have another commercial portable amp.


----------



## musicmaker

My SR-71A has about 60 hours or so now. Been listening for the last hour with my Triple.fis.

 I'm finding the SR-71A/Triples to be a great match with great synergy. They complement each other v.well. 

 More after burn in.


----------



## tongson

How's the thumb screws at the back. Does it have a screw thread on the panel or the actual thumb screw has the thread in the center.


----------



## gp_hebert

Hey guys, I'm interested to hear how the new SR-71 sounds at 143 hours 30 minutes 29 s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, is it possible to skip the non-sense burn-in reports and give us some real reviews with comparisons to other amps? It'd make the thread much more interesting and informative IMO.


----------



## wolfen68

Previous post updated and moved to another thread.


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gp_hebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, I'm interested to hear how the new SR-71 sounds at 143 hours 30 minutes 29 s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, is it possible to skip the non-sense burn-in reports and give us some real reviews with comparisons to other amps? It'd make the thread much more interesting and informative IMO._

 

I agree, partially anyway.

 I do like to read the owners quick impressions of how the amp sound is shaping up during the burn in, but i can't wait to read the final reviews and critiques. 
 I am hoping that when the reviewers have finished their burn in process there will be new threads started with full reviews and comparisons- no need to trawl through pages of previous posts in this thread whilst looking for the nitty gritty of the final reviews.


----------



## Blackmore

Anyone compared to Predator?


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gp_hebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, I'm interested to hear how the new SR-71 sounds at 143 hours 30 minutes 29 s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, is it possible to skip the non-sense burn-in reports and give us some real reviews with comparisons to other amps? It'd make the thread much more interesting and informative IMO._

 

Most of the folks here have full time jobs outside head-fi. Also this amp is new so folks are in the process of burning in before doing full fledged reviews. Some folks like to follow how the sound evolves as the amp burns in. 

 I'll be comparing with the iQube and will post my impressions. I'm sure others will post reviews of the amp by itself or comparisons to other amps they own.


----------



## jamato8

If there are any reviews in this thread I can always post them on the first page or use page numbers as I have with the images. Any thread is normally going to have input other than just the review, good and bad.


----------



## smart

I'm going to order either "Predator" or "Blackbird", can't be both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still waiting to read the comparison between the two... in term of SQ. Thank you.


----------



## catchthefish

I currently use a Total Airhead with ER4S/Grado 80s. I have been looking to upgrade to either the iCube or Predator until the Blackbird came out and I have just ordered one.

 However I listen to the likes of Rush, Floyd, Genesis, Marillion. I have just seen a comment that some suggest the previous RS71 was better for Jazz.

 Will my rock sensibilities be disappointed?


----------



## whie4x

I've read that someone (My apologies but i forgot who...) compared the SR-71A with the original and find that the bass is more pronounced and tight (a.k.a. good bass). I dont think its boomy on my part. I actually like this amp (SR-71A) more than my i-Qube...

 This is my current stand at the moment. Will have to wait till the blackbird (a.k.a. BB) is fully burnt in.... Its been playing for 3 days straight now.... The battery is still going strong. Using energizer 9V batts... The BB actually reveals more instruments and separates them better compared to the i-Qube. I'm not the critical listening type, so i rank my amps based on how much i enjoy the music with it...

 One question... How are the iPower US 9V lithium rechargeable batts? How good or long do they last compared to the 9.6V 230mAh Powerex rechargeable batts? Planning to get them if the difference is a lot... SQ comparison for the batts if possible (i know its subjective, but its good to know...)


 Cheers...


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whie4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've read that someone (My apologies but i forgot who...) compared the SR-71A with the original and find that the bass is more pronounced and tight (a.k.a. good bass). I dont think its boomy on my part. I actually like this amp (SR-71A) more than my i-Qube...

 This is my current stand at the moment. Will have to wait till the blackbird (a.k.a. BB) is fully burnt in.... Its been playing for 3 days straight now.... The battery is still going strong. Using energizer 9V batts... The BB actually reveals more instruments and separates them better compared to the i-Qube. I'm not the critical listening type, so i rank my amps based on how much i enjoy the music with it...

 One question... How are the iPower US 9V lithium rechargeable batts? How good or long do they last compared to the 9.6V 230mAh Powerex rechargeable batts? Planning to get them if the difference is a lot... SQ comparison for the batts if possible (i know its subjective, but its good to know...)


 Cheers..._

 

i tried comparing 9.6V 230mAh Powerex and alkaline on BB and i can't hear any different like i do with SR71


----------



## Blackmore

It would be really nice to hear/read what kind of hphones/music people use SR71A with, either that I have to guess all the time.

 THX.


----------



## Luminette

Mine may be here tomorrow.. then begins burn-in :facepalm:

 As for the complaining of people posting reviews during burn-in, here are your options:

 No reviews at all

 Reviews while they are being burned-in (as only a few people are maybe just now reaching the 200 hour mark - and I think that most who are conscious of burn-in would definitely like to exceed that figure by a good margin before they really sit down and give you the full review - which is what you want)


----------



## wolfen68

Delete post.


----------



## Luminette

The SR-71A is in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Finally my iMod rig is complete! But the Ed 9s are still on their way back from APS. Doh. So I'm listening to this beautiful setup via some $10 earbuds - Which, I might add, should be physically incapable of sounding this good! 

 I'd be glad to share the amp with anyone over webcam.. scale it to objects for curiosity and such. I have no impressions right now because.. this is all I have for headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just contact me with my instant messenger information I have listed under my name to the left here if you want to see it on cam.


----------



## jamato8

I use the Ultrasone Ed. 9 for most everything. I use them for most all my listening.


----------



## mogata

Asked for pricing Monday, payed Tuesday and received my SR-71A here in Tokyo today (Thursday).

 Now that's what I'm talking about! Way to go Ray.


----------



## jamato8

Sounds like it flew there via the real Black Bird. :^)


----------



## mogata

My previous dealings with Ray have been similar, but what a pleasant surprise. I wasn't expecting these until next week at least.


----------



## Anouk

Hey everyone,
 I caved in, I hope my rs71a will be here tomorrow or maybe on monday. I wanted to get some good non-rechargable batteries for it and I was thinking of the duracell m3 batteries, but I wonder if they will fit... The deminsions are as follows:
 Afm.: (bxhxd) 26.2 x 48 x 16.5 mm 
 Tehse batteries are not that cheap and I would hate to buy batteries that do not fit...
 Now the only thing to perfect my portable rig further is a vcap dock +cables...
 Thanks in advance for any help,
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## jlingo

As far as I remember with SR-71, it was laid back, open, with tonnes of air, sweet sounding amp. But the bass was not its strength.

 Predator, IMO is very fast, lots of power, very dynamic with the bass as its strength, very deep, very punchy, very tight. 

 I listen to SR-71 mostly for vocal, slow music genre, 
 and
 I listen to predator mostly for R&B, Rock, Pop, etc.

 I'm wondering myself how does SR-71A bass compared to the Predator.

 Also, I remember my SR-71 with rechargable battery sounded a bit muffled and less open/congested than SR-71using regular Duracell battery.


----------



## tonyep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As far as I remember with SR-71, it was laid back, open, with tonnes of air, sweet sounding amp. But the bass was not its strength.

 Predator, IMO is very fast, lots of power, very dynamic with the bass as its strength, very deep, very punchy, very tight. 

 I listen to SR-71 mostly for vocal, slow music genre, 
 and
 I listen to predator mostly for R&B, Rock, Pop, etc.

 I'm wondering myself how does SR-71A bass compared to the Predator.

 Also, I remember my SR-71 with rechargable battery sounded a bit muffled and less open/congested than SR-71using regular Duracell battery._

 

SR-71A's bass is similar to the predator's imo


----------



## jlingo

OMG, I guess if the bass of SR-71A is really that good, I guess it's time to sell my Predator.


----------



## Little Bob

Anyone know how many of the 500 are left?

 Also, does anyone have a picture of a Blackbird next to a Tomahawk? - I just want to look at the size comparison for portability.


----------



## Anouk

Hello, I called ray on tuesday and he said there were only 250 left after 10 days of availability...
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anouk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello, I called ray on tuesday and he said there were only 250 left after 10 days of availability...
 Greetings, Anouk,_

 

Hmmm...I'd better make my amp decision quickly then.

 I guess if these are the only batch made they may well appreciate in value in the future...?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little Bob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm...I'd better make my amp decision quickly then.

 I guess if these are the only batch made they may well appreciate in value in the future...?_

 

Who knows? As good as it is, it shouldn't lose any value that is for sure.


----------



## Little Bob

Jamato - just looking at your sig. and your portable amp ratings.

 There's no mention of the SR-71A, any idea where you will rank it alongside your other amps?


----------



## jamato8

Right now, since I still need to evaluate and listen and compare and so and and so on. . 

 I would rate it at the top.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right now, since I still need to evaluate and listen and compare and so and and so on. . 

 I would rate it at the top._

 

Hi,

 Could you please kindly compare SR-71A with the predator when you have a chance?

 Thanks,


----------



## jamato8

The SR-71A is a little bit better but doesn't kill it. I haven't heard any good amps that just wipe the floor with another good amp. The 71A is a little more open and transparent but the Predator sounds fine to me also. The Predator is a little different perspective on the sound. The 71A is nice a lively with a well sculpted sound. 

 Sometimes I read something like amp A is so much better but frankly if amps are well made I don't believe that another one will just wipe it. It is also what you are looking for in character of sound, if you like to be more up close or a little more distant perspective. The Predator is closer the 71A is a little more distant giving somewhat wider presentation while also being very transparent with beautiful bass impact.


----------



## musicmaker

I find the SR-71A to be quite close to the music as it is, the Pred is even closer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





??


----------



## jamato8

Maybe it is the source. I use the Monica II Dac that I have modified and run it from the optical out of a CD spinner. I get very fine depth, width and everything else with Monica. She be fine. 

 I also compare to my Woo 6 with the dual pseudo power supply, which is top notch and has been compared to pricey amps and has been judged better so it gives me a good baseline.

 The Woo 6 steps back a little. So I would say Woo for the furthest, then the 71A then a up close and personal Predator. Again the source plays big into this.


----------



## musicmaker

Does the soundstage open up after burn-in ?


----------



## Luminette

I can't really comment right now becaus just about every part of my rig is still early in the burn-in stages.

 My SR-71A has about 30 hours on it, my large iMod cap dock has about 50 hours, my interconnects (LOD & Mini-to-Mini) have 50 hours, and the APS v3 recable I just got back with my Ed 9s has about 4 hours (the Ed 9s themselves have 600+ hours on them) 

 I have been monitoring some with my HD600s as well and I am definitely noticing big changes in the rig so far. I'll offer comments as soon as I have a clean slate to gauge just the SR-71A on.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the soundstage open up after burn-in ?_

 

I don't think it ever really collapsed but the sound in general improved as I have noted after 30 hours and continued an upward trend. Burn in seems to be from 100 to 200 hours.


----------



## max111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right now, since I still need to evaluate and listen and compare and so and and so on. . 

 I would rate it at the top._

 

hi jam,

 based on your impression to-date, where will u rank ibasso d3 in yr list then? thks.


----------



## jamato8

I find the 71A and the D3 to present the music in a little different way. They are both excellent. Sadly, well I have been there from the beginning of the Reference, they may have both over taken it. I say sadly because I have a special connection with the Reference. It is what it is and that is progress.


----------



## max111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find the 71A and the D3 to present the music in a little different way. They are both excellent. Sadly, well I have been there from the beginning of the Reference, they may have both over taken it. I say sadly because I have a special connection with the Reference. It is what it is and that is progress._

 

better than Reference, so looks like sr-71a and d3 are 1-2 in your list right now eh. hmm.... if both are excellent in terms of sq then d3 seems to be the best bang for bucks.... tough decision man.....


----------



## tongson

I would have bought an SR71A in a jiffy if it had a USB DAC built-in. Other amps are a bit weird like odd(weird) numbered batteries. I also don't like hard to replace custom batteries.


----------



## Pushifer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *max111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_better than Reference, so looks like sr-71a and d3 are 1-2 in your list right now eh. hmm.... if both are excellent in terms of sq then d3 seems to be the best bang for bucks.... tough decision man..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

i'm on the same boat.


----------



## Little Bob

I've scanned this thread and probably missed it, but what's the SR-71 battery life like with Duracells?


----------



## thejoneser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little Bob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've scanned this thread and probably missed it, but what's the SR-71 battery life like with Duracells?_

 

I got 67 hours on my first pair of Duacells during break-in (played continously) and 70 hours on the second pair. Then I switched to rechargeables.


----------



## Little Bob

That's pretty good.

 Just pulled the trigger on a grey one.


----------



## bernado

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little Bob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's pretty good.

 Just pulled the trigger on a grey one._

 

And hey Little Bob, I would be interested to know your delivery experience, especially import fees incured. I'm intrested in this little amp too. Spookily enough I'm also a Brightonian.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bernado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And hey Little Bob, I would be interested to know your delivery experience, especially import fees incured. I'm intrested in this little amp too. Spookily enough I'm also a Brightonian._

 

Hi Bernado
 I ordered the amp from Ray last Friday and it arrived in my hands on the Tuesday.....I would say that's damn good service.
 And there were no import charges.


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Bernado
 I ordered the amp from Ray last Friday and it arrived in my hands on the Tuesday.....I would say that's damn good service.
 And there were no import charges._

 

Looks like Tuesday will be a working from home day...

 Hi Bernado - small World, I actually alternate between Hove and Haywards Heath to be honest. Brighton is the coolest place in the UK IMHO, and that's coming from a Mancunian.

 Good news about the import duty Musicdiddy, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## jamato8

Get rid of the import duties. Free trade. The world is too small to keep up the borders. Just make sure everyone is on the same playing field, which VAT and duties don't always do, we all pay enough already. More money taxed in one way or another so someone we don't even know can divert to their favorite project.


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get rid of the import duties. Free trade. The world is too small to keep up the borders. Just make sure everyone is on the same playing field, which VAT and duties don't always do, we all pay enough already. More money taxed in one way or another so someone we don't even know can divert to their favorite project._

 

You've got my vote Jamato!


----------



## jlingo

Comments refrained until further burning in.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find the 71A and the D3 to present the music in a little different way. They are both excellent. Sadly, well I have been there from the beginning of the Reference, they may have both over taken it. I say sadly because I have a special connection with the Reference. It is what it is and that is progress._

 

John, I'm at about 90 hours with the 71A, and I've used it mostly with my Bedside Rig source and HD650 phones at home, and today at work with my modest Work Rig source and Yuin PK1's - this is the closest that the sound of my work rig has come to that of my home rigs, and is a REALLY good and thoroughly engaging/enjoyable sound in its own right - without comparing it to anything. What amazes me about the sound from the 71A (with both cans in both rigs) is that it can be as forward as it is without introducing the least hint of anything fatiguing. It's at once an exquisitely expressive and tonally/spaciously relaxing listen.

 In a few days, I'll be "celebrating" my 14th month anniversary since ordering a Reference.

 I would be very interested in your comparative impressions between the 71A & Reference (the one in YOUR possession, which I understand is not a stock model), AND between 71A & D3, at such a time and in such a thread as you would be ready to offer them. If you've already offered those impressions and I've missed them, please just say so, and I'll search for them.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, the 71A is very special. I think what allows the forward sound you mention to work is that it also has very fine depth and width so that you have separation and the amp isn't bright, or tilted up in the upper mid and lower high frequencies, which becomes fatiguing. 

 ==I now have the newest version of the Reference but will need time. ===

 jlingo, it is interesting that you feel the 71A is slower paced. I find it a very, very fast amp but maybe you mean you feel that the sound is laid back but again I don't really find it laid back but neither is it aggressive. Different sources also play into it.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 jlingo, it is interesting that you feel the 71A is slower paced. I find it a very, very fast amp but maybe you mean you feel that the sound is laid back but again I don't really find it laid back but neither is it aggressive. Different sources also play into it._

 

Hi John,

 I did feel the sound to be laid back compared to the Hornet and Predator. I'm using the term laid back and slow to be pretty much equivalent. Perhaps I may be using a wrong terminology. 

 So my terminology of slow/laid back is:
 Predator(Fast) -> SR-71A(Slower/More Laid Back) -> SR-71(Slow/Laid Back). I hope this doesn't complicate further.

 I also find iMOD with Vcap to be a very slow source.

 But yes, everything such as source, cables, even recording play a very important role. That's why I put down my gear used for this comment.


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received the SR-71A today with Serial Number 190 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only 500 in total right?

 Not yet burned in, but I'm already VERY IMPRESSED!! Unlike the predator it was very disappointing when you first received it and required hundreds of hours burning in. I'm so glad to say that SR-71A already sounds good right out of the box!

 and I would say OMG!!!
 Holographic, Spacious, Very Open(not congested), AIR AND AIR GOD, Excellent separation compared to other Portable Amps I have heard, it's somewhat hypnotic, sounds very BIG!! It's got a WOW Factor!! It's definitely comparable to a home amp than portable amp now. It’s defninitely another class of portable amp. Try Classical Symphonies and you may be impressed as much as I do.

 Sound Signature between the predator and SR-71A is very similar except for the bottom end part and the mood that each amp caters. SR-71A bass sounds big yet, it's currently a little bit loose and boomy for my taste. Predator Bass is IMO the best I have heard in a portable amp very fast, very tight, very deep. Let see how the SR-71A changes after burning in.

 Predator is very energetic, very dynamic, punchy, and fast. It’s so good when you are trying to get pumped up at the gym. Also for those in love for Rock, R&B, or any other fast pace music, I would still recommend the predator over SR-71A.

 SR-71A is more polite and laid back, very musical. A lot slower paced compared to the Predator. It’s definitely relaxing and soothing. So for those slow pace music lover, should go for SR-71A. I find the pace and rhythm to be very similar to Corda 3Move. SR-71A is very euphonic and full of emotions. SR-71A air and space is very addicting especially for an IEM like UE-11Pro, it really does sound expansive. For classical music I pick SR-71A anyday due to its richness, separation, detail, and air. As a portable amp, SR-71A is definitely in a class of its own.

 SR-71A physically looks huge compared to The Predator though.

 This review was tested using iMOD 5.5G -> Au/Ag Alo -> Vcap -> EarCandy Lite -> SR-71A -> UE-11Pro

 Overall, I'm happy with my purchase!



_

 

hi bro, don't you find UE11 with this combo a little to bommy? my 4g imod > Cryo IC > SR71A > UE11 sound very bommy... My Xin modded Xin ref sound a little smaller in soundstage compare to SR71A at the current 50h burn in mark...


----------



## mrarroyo

Today I met w/ vorlon1 and we compared his "old" SR71 w/ the new SR71A. We agree that the new SR71A has a wider soundstage and a more powerful/deeper bass. We feel the older SR71 is a bit more in your face and personally I prefer the SR71.

 My SR71A has 210 hours and I do not believe it will change any more. However I will burn it in for another 48 hours to see if any changes occur.

 We also had a month old Reference and it was darker and mellower. The D3 was present as well, w/ only 36 hours of burn-in. I liked if much more and if it continuous to develop it may even surpass the rest ... Time will tell.

 Rev 1: For a follow up see post #461.


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And there were no import charges._

 

You should be expecting a separate letter from Fed-Ex asking you to pay bloated fees way out of proportion to the markings Ray put on the package. They even tried charging me import duties for the shipping cost! Not even the correct shipping cost either. The shipping cost me $42 & they are trying to charge me for a shipping fee of £37 (almost double the price). I emailed them about it but am now awaiting a response.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi bro, don't you find UE11 with this combo a little to bommy? my 4g imod > Cryo IC > SR71A > UE11 sound very bommy... My Xin modded Xin ref sound a little smaller in soundstage compare to SR71A at the current 50h burn in mark..._

 

Hi there, 
 This was what I wrote on the top.
 "SR-71A bass sounds big yet, it's currently a little bit loose and boomy for my taste. Predator Bass is IMO the best I have heard in a portable amp very fast, very tight, very deep. Let see how the SR-71A changes after burning in.
 "
 So yes, as I have mentioned the bass a little loose and boomy for my taste. But I'm really hoping that this would change further after burning in. but even at 50hrs you still find it boomy huh?

 What do you think of both SR-71 and SR-71A compared?

 Just woke up and I'm at 18hrs burning in. The sound has somewhat turned dark not bright and yes flat. The air seems to have uh, disappeared. The bass is still loose and a little boomy. The hypnotism also has gone, overall grainy and fatiguing. No longer musical, I can't listen to it after 1hr and decided to switch back to 3move and Ahhhh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still tested using:
 iMod 5.5G -> Au/Ag ALO Dock -> Vcap -> EarCandy Lite -> SR-71A -> UE11


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi there, 
 This was what I wrote on the top.
 "SR-71A bass sounds big yet, it's currently a little bit loose and boomy for my taste. Predator Bass is IMO the best I have heard in a portable amp very fast, very tight, very deep. Let see how the SR-71A changes after burning in.
 "
 So yes, as I have mentioned the bass a little loose and boomy for my taste. But I'm really hoping that this would change further after burning in. but even at 50hrs you still find it boomy huh?

 What do you think of both SR-71 and SR-71A compared?

 Just woke up and I'm at 18hrs burning in. The sound has somewhat turned dark not bright and yes flat. The air seems to have uh, disappeared. The bass is still loose and a little boomy. The hypnotism also has gone.

 Still tested using:
 iMod 5.5G -> Au/Ag ALO Dock -> Vcap -> EarCandy Lite -> SR-71A -> UE11_

 

Sorry. My bad. SR71 is less bassy and extension is not as good as SR71A. soundstage is smaller too. Guess have to wait till full burn in to do a proper comparison.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Today I met w/ vorlon1 and we compared his "old" SR71 w/ the new SR71A. We agree that the new SR71A has a wider soundstage and a more powerful/deeper bass. We feel the older SR71 is a bit more in your face and personally I prefer the SR71.
_

 


 Wow, the exact opposite of what I hear (other than the bass part). Different ears I suppose....


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, the exact opposite of what I hear (other than the bass part). Different ears I suppose...._

 

Or different gear combination


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, the exact opposite of what I hear (other than the bass part). Different ears I suppose...._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or different gear combination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

We had two sources: 1) iModde 60 Gb iPod Photo, and 2) 160 Gb iPod Classic.

 For IC's we had: 1) ALO Mini to Mini, and 2) ALO Six Shooter Line out (silver)

 For Cans: Yuin PK1, AKG K701 w/ an APureSound re-cable, SuperFi IEMs, etc.


----------



## Luminette

So hard to keep from commenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still burning in round the clock


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So hard to keep from commenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still burning in round the clock_

 

How many hours are you up to now?


----------



## jlingo

Comments refrained until further burn in!


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry. My bad. SR71 is less bassy and extension is not as good as SR71A. soundstage is smaller too. Guess have to wait till full burn in to do a proper comparison._

 

Hi Theory_87, try EarCandy Panorama mini to mini interconnect. It does help to control the bass in SR-71A.

 Could you kindly provide some comparison between SR-71A and Reference?

 Thanks


----------



## mrarroyo

This is an update to post #450 I made earlier. Today I did a side by side of the D3 w/ +/-85 hours and the SR71A w/ +/-250 hours.

 The SR71A still has a wider soundstage (but not as much difference now) and a deeper bass. The D3 extends further and IMO is a clearer and w/ more detail.

 Overall if I had to choose it select the D3. However I know that Ray's amps take a long time to develop so I will wait till it hits 400 hours to do a follow up.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is an update to post #450 I made earlier. Today I did a side by side of the D3 w/ +/-85 hours and the SR71A w/ +/-250 hours.

 The SR71A still has a wider soundstage (but not as much difference now) and a deeper bass. The D3 extends further and IMO is a clearer and w/ more detail.

 Overall if I had to choose it select the D3. However I know that Ray's amps take a long time to develop so I will wait till it hits 400 hours to do a follow up._

 

Can you include your source and headphones used with these reports? Thanks!


----------



## jlingo

@54 burn in. 

 I am disappointed to say that SR-71A sound signature somewhat became closer and closer to the predator. Except that it has a warmer boomier bass with better decay overall resulting in a more laidback and more natural presentation. SR-71A also throws a wider soundstage, bigger sound, better resolution than The Predator. To me SR-71A has now become a refinement over predator apart from the warmer bass difference. Technically it has become a fast amp now. Also I don't know why my other amps including the predator seem to sound clearer with better sparkle than the SR-71A, making SR-71A sound dark and distant.

 I personally didn't like the current sound signature. 

 I am back using 3move for my night listening. 3move midrange so sweet simply melts my heart put me to bed with a big smile. 

 I will leave my SR-71A burning in and hoping for further improvements.

 Components used:
 iMod 5.5G -> Ag/Au ALO Dock -> Vcap -> Earcandy Panorama -> SR-71A -> UE-11 Pro

 NOTE: Low-Gain was used! It seems like Mid-Gain sounds more open. I have to do more testing before getting to any conclusion. Anyone has tested with different gain settings?


----------



## tomjtx

I am back using 3move for my night listening. 3move midrange so sweet simply melts my heart put me to bed with a big smile. 

 I will leave my SR-71A burning in and hoping for further improvements.

 Components used:
 iMod 5.5G -> Ag/Au ALO Dock -> Vcap -> Earcandy Panorama -> SR-71A -> UE-11 Pro[/QUOTE]

 The move is a very fine portable amp and a bargain.


----------



## jlingo

SR-71A is not a bad or worse amp than the predator. It's just I already own a predator, and I don't really feel like owning two amps with similar sound characters. I prefer to keep amps with different sound signatures. So depending on my mood I would use one amp over the other.

 The Airy feeling in SR-71A also hasn't come back like it was in the first couple of hours of unpacking.


----------



## Anouk

Hey everyone, My amp has arrived too!!! Now I need to get to the store to get batteries! Burn in will be a bit of a problem currently because I currently only have a lod cable for the imod so I cannot charge it while playing. I need a mini-to-mini cable anyway because I want to get a vcap dock and then I can burn in the sr71a on my home rig.
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Luminette

edit: nvm.


----------



## Anouk

Hey everyone. It works! I bought philips 9v alkalines extreme power. They are nearly 6 euro per battery and non-rechargable so I think its a bit costly but I hope they will keep it running for some time. I think the amp sounds really good out of the box!
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SR-71A is not a bad or worse amp than the predator. It's just I already own a predator, and I don't really feel like owning two amps with similar sound characters. I prefer to keep amps with different sound signatures. So depending on my mood I would use one amp over the other.

 The Airy feeling in SR-71A also hasn't come back like it was in the first couple of hours of unpacking._

 

I don't know what source you are using but to me the Predator and the SR-71A don't sound a whole lot alike. I find the 71A to have a noticeably different sound with regards to openness and air. I enjoy both and they give a different perspective on the recording but I also find the Predator to be slightly warmer in sound with a smaller venue but that is also, to me, because you are a little closer to the recording, as in a few seats from the stage vs maybe 12 or 15 back. The bass? Not boomy here, not at all.


----------



## the_eleven

Jlingo's amp is not burned in yet. 

 Ray said 100-200 hours for burn in.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you include your source and headphones used with these reports? Thanks!_

 

For cans I used the Yuin PK1 and the Ultrasone PROline 2500. For source I used a Denon DVP-NS300, the IC was an RCA to Mini (copper) by Kimber.


----------



## jlingo

yes still have to wait until it's fully burned in. 

 Jamato8, yeah, it's strange, presently my SR-71A is still changing. Thanks for sharing though. I will keep an open mind. 

 I will see after 200hrs.


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, mine is changing too. It is sounding a little different. I thought 100 to 200 hours for burn-in, or whatever you want to call it, and have said that many times but i have over 200 hours and I am hearing more clarity, on already good sound so. . . .


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nuwidol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should be expecting a separate letter from Fed-Ex asking you to pay bloated fees way out of proportion to the markings Ray put on the package. They even tried charging me import duties for the shipping cost! Not even the correct shipping cost either. The shipping cost me $42 & they are trying to charge me for a shipping fee of £37 (almost double the price). I emailed them about it but am now awaiting a response._

 

Yes I opened my mouth too soon! I received an invoice from FedEx today for £18.43.
 I can never understand why we have to pay these charges when buying from the USA, yet we do not get charged when buying goods from within the EU.


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I opened my mouth too soon! I received an invoice from FedEx today for £18.43.
 I can never understand why we have to pay these charges when buying from the USA, yet we do not get charged when buying goods from within the EU._

 

Seems very high compared to the declared value - any recourse to contest this?

 I'm still hoping mine will turn up today... the amp, not the letter that is.


----------



## Anouk

Hello, There is no import tax within the eu, movement of goods is free there, except for maybe vat. 
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know what source you are using but to me the Predator and the SR-71A don't sound a whole lot alike._

 

Agreed.


----------



## jamato8

Last night I was listening to the 71A and I figured, wow, more burn in and this is sounding so fine. My batteries were down this morning so I swapped out some newly recharged li-polymer. Good sounding but different. Hey John, was it the batteries? ? ? Ok, so after a partial charging I put in the low discharge 9 volt, the Tysonic and yes, just like using the eneloop, they sound better. 

 So let me repeat this, (Joe Biden) the 9 volt 200mA Tysonic ultra low discharge is better than all other batteries I have tried giving more "air", transparency and in general all sound is improved.


----------



## Little Bob

My grey SR-71A has landed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - still waiting for my LOD cable to arrive so will have to make do with mini to mini from headphone socket.

 Off to get some batteries...

 ...pretty soon I hope to look like this >


----------



## Little Bob

4 hours in and it's like hearing some of these tracks for the very first time,

 The detail, clarity and depth is already a world away from what I've heard straight out of my iPod before (unsurprising I guess).

 The best thing is that I know it's going to get better, much better


----------



## Tranzaddict

Just wait till you get your LOD then you'll be suprised again


----------



## Little Bob

The LOD arrived half an hour after the '71A so it was plugged straight in.

 You're right - big difference over the HO, loving it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Problem is that the LOD needs burning in too...


----------



## Luminette

I'm a few hours short of the 200 mark with mine now. I'll clear it over the weekend and probably report back after Rocky Mountain Audiofest


----------



## jamato8

I mentioned it earlier but if anyone buys rechargeables be sure and pick up the Tysonic 200mA low discharge battery. To my ear it improves sound in all areas and is well worth the purchase even though I would like more mA's for longer run times. I have the 500mA Li-poly and while I get very long run times it doesn't sound as good as the low discharge Tysonic, which like the eneloop AAA, that I like, appears to have lower internal resistance which improves the power supply.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I mentioned it earlier but if anyone buys rechargeables be sure and pick up the Tysonic 200mA low discharge battery. To my ear it improves sound in all areas and is well worth the purchase even though I would like more mA's for longer run times. I have the 500mA Li-poly and while I get very long run times it doesn't sound as good as the low discharge Tysonic, which like the eneloop AAA, that I like, appears to have lower internal resistance which improves the power supply._

 

How does the Tysonic sound compared to quality alkalines (Duracell, Ray-O-Vac Max, etc)?


----------



## jamato8

To my the Tysonic sounds the best.


----------



## Tranzaddict

Hi jama, how long do those tysonic last per charge? Also how long does the 500mah li polys last? Thanks


----------



## jamato8

The 200mA last just short of 24 hours and the 500mA about 2.5 days.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To my the Tysonic sounds the best._

 

x2 to that. With these batteries, the sound seems to my ear to have more depth to it (in dynamic range and spatially). With the Ultra Low Self-Discharge batteries, the Blackbird takes a step closer to the sound from my Mapletree stationary tube amp - with a noticeable measure more of lushness, liquidity and openness than with my second favorite batteries for the BlackBird: MAHA 9.6V (230 mAh) rechargeables.

 I'm actually glad to read the impression that the longer-lasting Lithium 9V's don't sound as good as the Tysonic ULSD batteries. Now I'm not tempted to stock up on yet another new type of battery, and especially a new charger.

 With the BlackBird, my Yuin PK1's have never sounded so good in my work rig, and I notice that I'm firing up my stationary rigs less for short listening opportunities at home, since the BlackBird does such an ear-satisfying job of driving both of my full-size phones: an ALO-modded pair of SR225's and a pair of HD650's with Equinox HD650 cable - with a Grado 1/4"-to-1/8" adapter.

 This is my first RSA amp, and it's been a top-notch and thoroughly enjoyable experience, from purchase and delivery through all aspects of this amp's product use ergonomics and sonic performance/listening enjoyment.


----------



## ericwatson

hey jamat08 I was wondering if you have tried those TYSONIC 9V-200L 9V 200MAH LOW DISCHARGE NIMH BATTERY on the RSA Hornet and are they the best on that amp. I already have MAHA 9v 300mha that Ray sold me with the amp and also I picked up a I-power 9v LI-polymer and have tried durcell 9v, but found that the 9v LI-polymer last the longest and sounds a little different, so if you have a Hornet did you try the TYSONIC 200mha low discharge.


----------



## jamato8

I don't have a Hornet but I can't see why they wouldn't sound great. I use the eneloop AA and AAA, which are the Sanyo low discharge batteries and they sound better than anything else in my Monica II dac and the AAA in the iBasso and Xin amps. I am going to pick up another pair of the Tysonic and some more of the eneloop as the low discharge batteries just seem to last longer after repeated charges.

 I do not believe you have heard the full potential of the 71A until you have used the Tysonic or whatever other low discharge 9 volts come out. Maybe it is the chemistry but I also understand they have a very low internal resistance even though other rechargeables already have a very low internal resistance.


----------



## the_eleven

Jamato, is this the battery you are referring to?

Tysonic 200mAh NiMH 9 Volt rechargeable low self discharge battery bulk

 Is there a special charger one should use? I don't see anything listed...


----------



## jamato8

Yes, that is the battery. You use a NiMH 9 volt charger for it. Only the 9 volt lithium rechargeable requires the special charger for lithium as a 9 volt NiMH charger will not work with them. I got one that has a switch and it will charge the lithium or the NiMH or Nicad but no one uses the latter much any longer.


----------



## the_eleven

OT, but how does one get one of those Monica DAC II's with the reclocking device?

 An Altoid tin is just the right size for a DAC!


----------



## wynn

nice review
 im still planing on sr-71a or predator


----------



## Stelixus

May I ask which has better bass? Something that goes well with rock and fast music. Prefer something fast and stuff.


----------



## Anouk

Hey jamamoto and others, I wonder if these tysonic batteries or other low discharge batteries are also sold outside of usa? I havent seen any of them....
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice review
 im still planing on sr-71a or predator_

 

Predator is a faster amp, really good for fast music, IMO. But SR-71A is an overall better amp for all purpose.

 If your main goal is to listen to always R&B, Rock, Rap, Disco, Metal, I personally would recommend the predator. The Bass for predator is very tight very deep and very fast and very punchy. The midrange and high is more like Grado type upfront. The SR-71A bass might be a little overblown for some people depending on the source and Cans being used. SR-71A bass is earth shattering(perhaps due to the natural decay) and deep, but a little less tight and a little slower than the predator. I personally prefer the articulation of SR-71A bass but with the tightness and punchiness of the Predator. Believe it or not the Bass of SR-71A articulates, it's got this bouncy feeling to it.

 If your main goal is to listen to Classical Music, complex passages, SR-71A IS TOP NOTCH!!! I have never heard a passage being conveyed as such in a portable system: very rich, Deeply layered, detailed, Separated, Very WideSoundstage. The sound feels all around you instead of just in front of you. It's certainly jaw dropping experience.

 Another thing is SR-71A looks huge to the predator in comparison.
 @120hrs SR-71A, the Predator still has better air compared to the SR-71A.

 Note: UE11-Pro users, make sure you have a superb seal with your UE11-Pro. If you don't, SR-71A may sound boomy. I don't have this problem with the predator, but with SR-71A the minute the seal is off just by a bit, the bass became so loose and boomy. With perfect seal, the bass is a lot tighter, a lot cleaner, and deep.


----------



## jlingo

Hi John, 

 Are those Sanyo Batteries sound even better than Regular Alkaline Duracell Ultra Battery?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have a Hornet but I can't see why they wouldn't sound great. I use the eneloop AA and AAA, which are the Sanyo low discharge batteries and they sound better than anything else in my Monica II dac and the AAA in the iBasso and Xin amps. I am going to pick up another pair of the Tysonic and some more of the eneloop as the low discharge batteries just seem to last longer after repeated charges.

 I do not believe you have heard the full potential of the 71A until you have used the Tysonic or whatever other low discharge 9 volts come out. Maybe it is the chemistry but I also understand they have a very low internal resistance even though other rechargeables already have a very low internal resistance._


----------



## fhuang

jlingo, you're probably right. i don't have a predator but comparing to the hornet. sr71a is in another league. better in every way but it's not as fun as the hornet. 

 one thing, i was expecting a no noise background even when i stop/pause the music from my 4th and 6th gen ipod with alo lineout but when i stop/pause the music, i can hear a slight noise. it's not bothering me but, it's there. by the way i'm using low gain with super-fi 5 pro and triple-fi. 

 one more thing, i was using hd600 and i didn't expect a small amp like this to sound so good.


----------



## jlingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fhuang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jlingo, you're probably right. i don't have a predator but comparing to the hornet. sr71a is in another league. better in every way but it's not as fun as the hornet. 

 one thing, i was expecting a no noise background even when i stop/pause the music from my 4th and 6th gen ipod with alo lineout but when i stop/pause the music, i can hear a slight noise. it's not bothering me but, it's there. by the way i'm using low gain with super-fi 5 pro and triple-fi. 

 one more thing, i was using hd600 and i didn't expect a small amp like this to sound so good._

 

You are very right about the white noise. I didn't notice that using the UE11-Pro until you mentioned. It's so little and it didn't bother me at all whatsoever. Nothing to worry about.
 Yup I guess the fun factor is a good term to use. SR-71A(Slowest) -> Predator -> Hornet(The fastest) is like comparing the Sennheiser HD650 with the Grado. At least that's how it sounds to my ears.

 Again I was using UE11-Pro to test. I haven't used my Ultrasone Edition 9 yet. Therefore can't really comment on that combination.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not believe you have heard the full potential of the 71A until you have used the Tysonic or whatever other low discharge 9 volts come out. Maybe it is the chemistry but I also understand they have a very low internal resistance even though other rechargeables already have a very low internal resistance._

 

Here's a two year old quote from Ray...I wonder if the SR71A is any different (or the current availability of low discharge rechargeables)?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Emmeline SR-71 was designed & tweaked using nothing but 2X 9V Duracell copper top batteries. I have seen others using 2 Tysonic, 250ma or 2 Accu-power 270ma rechargeable batteries with good results. Voltage of the batteries does not make any difference in the SR-71, the 2 types rechargeable batteries mentioned above, will give the SR-71, 12-15 hours of play time. Good alkaline gives 70-75 hours of play time, 2 lithium ion give 120 hours of play time.
 Thanks.
 Ray Samuels_


----------



## jamato8

I am using the li-poly rechargeables and like the low discharge, the bass is slam hard and well defined. Very, very fast and articulate. This amp is powering my Ultrasone Ed. 9's very fine. 

 I still prefer the low discharge but the li-poly do a very good job and the amp rocks!


----------



## FreeBlues

Is it too soon to ask for a comparison between 71A and Lisa? Sound quality only.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreeBlues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it too soon to ask for a comparison between 71A and Lisa? Sound quality only._

 

It would be an interesting comparison but IMO it would not be fair considering the MSRP difference between the two.


----------



## jamato8

I don't see much on the Lisa lately. Is it still being sold?

 edit: I went to their web page. I just don't see too much on Head Fi regarding the amp like when it first came out.


----------



## Luminette

I used to own the Lisa, and I currently own the SR-71A

 Lisa stomps it, in everything, without a doubt


----------



## jamato8

Why did you sell the Lisa?


----------



## Luminette

Size, weight, and the 1:1 charge time to playback time ratio


----------



## wuwhere

There is a new Lisa III Standard from their new website, smaller.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Size, weight, and the 1:1 charge time to playback time ratio_

 

One to one charge time? Woo, that sucks. That is a crazy long time. But aren't the 9 volt batteries easily taken out? You could use an outboard charger. I wonder how long the XP takes to charge. I guess this is getting off track though.


----------



## Lil' Knight

The Lisa looks like a "portable" PPAv2.


----------



## Jalo

Hey guys, those of you that has been burning the 71A a week ago, anymore thoughts on the 71A as compare to the Predator? I am waiting more reviews and feedback before I put down my money. Are they similar, are they different enough to warrant the possession of both? Please share your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## jamato8

I find the 71A to be a little more open and transparent. The Predator is slightly warmer and closer to the performance. They are different and to me do not sound like the same amp but a slightly different tweak. They are different and both very enjoyable. The Predator can power many phones and is a great size. The 71A is larger of course but with a different perspective on the music. They both have good bass response and drive. 

 To my ears the Tysonic low discharge rechargeable battery is a must to get the most out of the sound with the 71A.


----------



## stuge(original)

Which amp do you recommend for HD650 ,Hornet ,predator ,SR71 or Pico ?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stuge(original)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which amp do you recommend for HD650 ,Hornet ,predator ,SR71 or Pico ?_

 

Well since the 650's are a more at home or office headphone I would go with the SR-71A unless you need a dac in an amp. I have not heard the Pico. I do enjoy the sound of the 71A with the HD 650's.


----------



## mrarroyo

Guys, I received a PM from another head-fier who has a bit over 460 hours of burn in on his SR71A. He informs me that the amp is tighter and the highs are more extended than earlier. My SR71A at 375+ hours of burn in although had a tight bass w/ very wide soundstage, however it was shy in the treble. Upon my return from vacation I will burn it in for 125 hours and see if the treble develops. Will post here.

 Jamato8 how many hours of burn in on your SR71A?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, I received a PM from another head-fier who has a bit over 460 hours of burn in on his SR71A. He informs me that the amp is tighter and the highs are more extended than earlier. My SR71A at 375+ hours of burn in although had a tight bass w/ very wide soundstage, however it was shy in the treble. Upon my return from vacation I will burn it in for 125 hours and see if the treble develops. Will post here.

 Jamato8 how many hours of burn in on your SR71A?_

 

I haven't kept close track of it. With the batteries I am constantly mentioning :^) the Tysonic low discharge the bass and highs are very, very good and clean. I just want to enjoy the music and with this and a couple of other portables I really do. Sure my home amp has a few more things, like an even larger sound stage but you know the 71A is musical and open. Sometimes I enjoy just using it at home more than going through my 6. I guess whatever suits the mood.


----------



## Gatto

I am so confused about this amp, is it the one on the buy page of his site listed as SR-71 for 395?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am so confused about this amp, is it the one on the buy page of his site listed as SR-71 for 395?_

 

No, it is the SR-71A. The 71 is no longer made and hasn't been for over 9 months or so. The 71A has a few changes and is somewhat smaller but has the same chips. There is a link on the RSA site for the SR-71A.

 Here is the link: 

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/sr-71a


----------



## fhuang

have you guys found any iem/headphones pair good with the amp? to me, triple fi isn't the best. se210 and k81 sounds kind of bad and i love it with super fi eb. i don't know where my er4s is though. i'll try hfi-550 and super fi pro later.


----------



## TaZ82

I paired it with the atrios. Soundstage is pretty good with hard hitting bass.

 If I am listening to jazz or vocals, triple fi is the one I will use.
 Atrios for pop, hip hop, etc


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 No, it is the SR-71A. The 71 is no longer made and hasn't been for over 9 months or so. The 71A has a few changes and is somewhat smaller but has the same chips. There is a link on the RSA site for the SR-71A.

 Here is the link: 

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/sr-71a_

 

thanks! if it isn't the SR-71 how much does it cost? I was looking on the buy page and I didn't see it.


----------



## isao2k8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks! if it isn't the SR-71 how much does it cost? I was looking on the buy page and I didn't see it._

 

$450.00 + shipping, annouced in the product page.


----------



## Gatto

thanks for your help! they're available to buy now?


----------



## isao2k8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for your help! they're available to buy now?_

 

Yes, they are. But the production of SR-71A will be limited to 500 units. And my friend said he got #244. So if you want to get it, hurry up a little. Contact Ray.


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using the li-poly rechargeables and like the low discharge, the bass is slam hard and well defined. Very, very fast and articulate. This amp is powering my Ultrasone Ed. 9's very fine. 

 I still prefer the low discharge but the li-poly do a very good job and the amp rocks!_

 

John, can you further differentiate the different between the Tysonic low discharge (200mah) and the Li-polymer (500 mah) in terms of sq? the 500 mah li-poly is attractive because of its capacity. But if the sq difference is big I'll stay with the tysonic. Thanks very much.

 By the way, I just order a black bird.


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I mentioned it earlier but if anyone buys rechargeables be sure and pick up the Tysonic 200mA low discharge battery. To my ear it improves sound in all areas and is well worth the purchase even though I would like more mA's for longer run times. I have the 500mA Li-poly and while I get very long run times it doesn't sound as good as the low discharge Tysonic, which like the eneloop AAA, that I like, appears to have lower internal resistance which improves the power supply._

 

Greetings my friend Jamato8!

 Listening to the Dead with a pico/dac lossless/akg 701 combo. Closing of Winterland, fire on the mtn, drinking a sam adams oktoberfest. Life is good. I went to the thompson battery site to purchase 4 of the tysonic 200ma low discharge batteries based on your recommendation. However, I have a stupid question. Do they come with a charger? If not, I'm sure Thompson sells those also. Any recommendations? Ordered my SR71A last night and hope to have it this weekend. Appreciate the advice buddy.

 Leo


----------



## jamato8

They sell a nice charger for the 9 volt that will also charge a li-poly but it has a switch and you have to make sure that you have it on NiMH or the Li-poly when you charge. It will charge 4 batteries at once and does it in about 1.5 hours, which is great for 9 volt.


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They sell a nice charger for the 9 volt that will also charge a li-poly but it has a switch and you have to make sure that you have it on NiMH or the Li-poly when you charge. It will charge 4 batteries at once and does it in about 1.5 hours, which is great for 9 volt._

 

Thank you sir. Knew I could count on you.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jalo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_John, can you further differentiate the different between the Tysonic low discharge (200mah) and the Li-polymer (500 mah) in terms of sq? the 500 mah li-poly is attractive because of its capacity. But if the sq difference is big I'll stay with the tysonic. Thanks very much.

 By the way, I just order a black bird._

 

I am not sure how to elaborate any more. The Tysonic low discharge battery as with the eneloop uses a different latice and chemical make up which leads to a much lower internal resistance. With lower resistance you have a more instant delivery of current, which in turn adds to the dynamics and transparency because of decreased smearing of frequencies. The Tysonic does this with the 71A and to my ear takes it to a level of refinement that totally adds to the enjoyment of the music. The 500mA is a good battery but does not deliver this refinement. I use it because there are times when this extra bit of musical quality isn't going to matter due to external forces when walking around etc.


----------



## sbulack

This is a happy post about how the sound of the SR-71A is developing with use. At about 90 - 110 hours, the sound was really exciting from a portable - with texture, spectral balance and holographic soundstage that made my desktop rigs envious. Then, somewhere in the 120-130 hour range, the sound became bass-lite and less textured, but the highs became more extended and sublime. With those changes, I figured the caps were still coming into their own - and to wait for awhile to see how the sound developed. Well, since about 300 hours (I'm at about 330 hours now), the bass balance and textures have been returning, and the soundstage is enlarging without sounding in the least stretched-out and without the loss of any clarity or detail. The sound is still developing very nicely. I couldn't be more thrilled, and the sound is still coming in and improving daily. By day, the sound through this amp in my work rig with the Yuin PK1's is keeping my work day moving quickly and productively. By night, in my bedside rig with HD650, my listening is involving me in new ways because of the emotionally moving and engagingly detailed way that this amp presents my favorite music. The SR-71A is a special and valuable addition to my set of listening instruments.


----------



## wolfen68

Thanks for the feedback. For some reason there hasn't been a lot with this amp even though there must be around 300 out there by now. 

 Mine's at around 200 hours and I'm still having trouble deciding if I prefer the SR71 or SR71A. However, they are both unquestionably (to me)....great.


----------



## jamato8

I will agree with the above. I thought that 200 hours would be the total time needed but I have noticed that the 71A has become even more delicate but it has bass authority. It would seem the good ole cap forms like many do, slowly and in the right direction.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... I'm still having trouble deciding if I prefer the SR71 or SR71A. However, they are both unquestionably (to me)....great._

 

Sounds like a grueling decision-making process to be involved in. Such things are, for sure, long and dirty work, but someone's got to take the time to do them right, so hang in there. Congratulations.


----------



## musicmaker

sbulack, i noticed you also have the KICAS Caliente. I know its not a fair comparison between a home amp vs portable amp. A home amp I would imagine in better. But from a price point of view the Caliente is actually cheaper than the SR-71A. What are some of the biggest sonic difference between both ?


----------



## the_eleven

I have 190 hours on mine, and have a question for other owners.

 Using iPod 5.5G w/AIFF files > ALO AXC LOD > SR71A + 200ma low discharge batts > TF10, I am hearing a large difference in air and detail between the "low" and "medium" gain settings. 

 The low gain setting sounds muffled, which seems odd, since it would seem the choice when listening through IEMs. In almost every recording that I have A/B'ed the two settings, the medium gain is more open sounding.

 Presentation sometimes favors low gain, as the medium sometimes puts things too much "in your face"

 Can a resistor make such a big difference? Or is there more at work here?

 Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes, resistors can make a difference. How have you burnt the amp? I ussually try to log 24 hours of continued use on each of the three settings so as to burn in the various resistors that are used.

 In theory by the time I get to 500 hours of burn-in I will have about 170 hours on each of the settings. Is this the best method? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Heck if I know, but it is a method.


----------



## wuwhere

When I burn-in my Tomahawk, I cycled each gain setting, 23 hrs on HI gain then 23 hrs on LOW gain, 1 hour OFF to completely discharge the big capacitor. Since the volume control is just a variable resistor, I also cycled it on different settings.


----------



## the_eleven

Basically just plug in a load (IEM's) and let it run. 16 hours on, 8 hours off.

 Ran it on the medium gain setting until I noticed the difference in sound, then exclusively on the low gain setting. 

 I keep the volume control in about the same place.

 Is there something else I should be doing?

 Or is this a characteristic of the amp? Seems like the sound should be the same at the different gain settings, when using the same listening device.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sbulack, i noticed you also have the KICAS Caliente. ... What are some of the biggest sonic difference between both ?_

 

My SR-71A is currently at about 345 hours of use and the sound it provides is still coming into its fullness in aspects and degrees that matter to my long-term enjoyment of it. Once the SR-71A attains to what my ear tells me is its fullest and stable sound (however long that takes) I will be comparing its presentation of music to that of my other "bedside rig" amps: KICAS Caliente and TTVJ Portable Millet Hybrid.

 When a point has been reached (which will likely be sooner) at which I am pretty sure that the SR-71A has revealed all of the facets and character of its sonic presentation (and will be in what could be described as a potentially lengthy period of refinement of that presentation), I will be able to provide some reliable initial comparative highlights of the presentations of the SR-71A and KICAS Caliente. Until then, I'm just really enjoying hearing the sound of the SR-71A develop (as jamato8 put it so well) "slowly and in the right direction".


----------



## chadbang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found the Predator to be a little more "Hornet-like" (which isn't all bad) but much prefer the SR71. The SR71 has more space and air to the sound, is less forward, and seems to pass along those little micro details better (at least to my ears)._

 

I completely agree with this assessment.


----------



## mrarroyo

My SR71A is at about the 430 hour mark (burn-in). It has continued to develop and IMO the upper mids and highs are much clearer and extended. Based on conversations w/ another head-fier it looks like the SR71A will continue to develop well into the 500-600 hour mark.

 I will have close to 575 by mid Sunday and I hope to post here any new developments. Its sound continues to improve.


----------



## Luminette

I talked to Ray today and am returning my SR-71A 

 I think the pricetag on the amp is a joke, by very far, and really that most all portable hifi is completely ridiculous. I'll save that whole spew for a seperate thread I'll open in this forum after this.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I talked to Ray today and am returning my SR-71A 

 I think the pricetag on the amp is a joke, by very far, and really that most all portable hifi is completely ridiculous. I'll save that whole spew for a seperate thread I'll open in this forum after this._

 

Wow. Is it that time of the month already? Or should I say, go easy on the juice man!


----------



## BIG POPPA

This hobby ain't for everybody. I would love to to the SR-71a if my wallet would let me. No hobby is perfect. Sorry Luminette the amp wasn't for you.


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Musicdiddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I opened my mouth too soon! I received an invoice from FedEx today for £18.43.
 I can never understand why we have to pay these charges when buying from the USA, yet we do not get charged when buying goods from within the EU._

 






 Just got the letter.

 £18.43 also.


----------



## fhuang

mine has about 150 hours and to me, and i started to think, it's a bit overrated. maybe too much hype? i like the hornet better? not enough burn-in?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I talked to Ray today and am returning my SR-71A 
 I think the pricetag on the amp is a joke, by very far, and really that most all portable hifi is completely ridiculous ....._

 

We all really do hear things differently.

 Since crossing the 350 hours of use mark with the SR-71A, I've been looking over my pieces of stationary gear, wondering if I can sell any of them off, whether the performance I'm getting from "The Black Bird" has made any of them redundant.

 When folks ask questions like, "What will <this or that piece of gear> do for my rig?" we need to keep instances like this in mind to remember just how differently we actually do hear things.

 My wallet would surely be a LOT happier if I could only convince myself that I hear things like this Head-Fier.

 ...... As I cry out to the audio deity: Why ME ?!?!?


----------



## digihead

sbulack;4888713 said:
			
		

> We all really do hear things differently.
> 
> Since crossing the 350 hours of use mark with the SR-71A, I've been looking over my pieces of stationary gear, wondering if I can sell any of them off, whether the performance I'm getting from "The Black Bird" has made any of them redundant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminette

I won't poo on the thread and argue about stuff here. Any comments I'd have really should be covered in the "portable" link in my signature.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Ray has just introduced his new portable amp, the "Mustang P-51" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's ultra small, even smaller than the Toma.


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My SR71A is at about the 430 hour mark (burn-in). It has continued to develop and IMO the upper mids and highs are much clearer and extended. Based on conversations w/ another head-fier it looks like the SR71A will continue to develop well into the 500-600 hour mark.

 I will have close to 575 by mid Sunday and I hope to post here any new developments. Its sound continues to improve. _

 

That's good to hear. I'll continue burning mine in. Mine has close to 200 hrs. At this point, the highs are not extended and seem a bit lacking espeically given the bass presence the amp has. So it doesn't seem balanced to my ears. Hoping burn in will change this. Please keep us posted on your impressions as your hit the 500/600 hr mark. Thanks.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's good to hear. I'll continue burning mine in. Mine has close to 200 hrs. At this point, the highs are not extended and seem a bit lacking espeically given the bass presence the amp has. So it doesn't seem balanced to my ears. Hoping burn in will change this. Please keep us posted on your impressions as your hit the 500/600 hr mark. Thanks._

 

Yes at about 200 hours, heck even 350 hours the SR71A had IMO the bass not in balance w/ the highs. I do look forward to the 550 or so mark. By then I will have an original SR71 for comparison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luminette, sorry w/ your disapointment w/ the SR71A. Better luck next time.


----------



## omoanya

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I talked to Ray today and am returning my SR-71A 

 I think the pricetag on the amp is a joke, by very far, and really that most all portable hifi is completely ridiculous. I'll save that whole spew for a seperate thread I'll open in this forum after this._

 

I'm curious to know what Ray's response was.... i too am surprised at the price when you look at whats inside....maybe he puts a very high value on his time and thats what we're paying for...


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omoanya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious to know what Ray's response was.... i too am surprised at the price when you look at whats inside....maybe he puts a very high value on his time and thats what we're paying for..._

 


 I'm sure some of the price covers his R&D time/expenses, and the fact that he does small runs of equipment requiring custom parts doesn't help either.


----------



## thejoneser

FWIW - I have serial number #0021, now with just over 600 hours on it. The sound didn't change much for me after 300 hours, but what I am noticing is that choice of LOD can make a huge difference in presentaion. For example, using an ALO Jumbo Cryo LOD yeilds a more bass heavy, softer and ever-so-slightly congested sound. But using a custom made LOD with Neotec 24AWG OCC Solid Silver wire offers excellent transparency and borders on a slightly dry and recessed signature. These are the extremes. I've also tried numerous other LODs but have yet to find one wire that (for my tastes) plays all genres of music well. I'm not unhappy with this as it's been a lot of fun experimenting!


----------



## jamato8

It would seem the amp doing a good job of revealing the source of the signal.


----------



## musicmaker

What is RSA's return policy ?


----------



## jamato8

30 days I believe.


----------



## stuge(original)

Now I have question for you all and for jamato as well :

 if you were to select one amp b/w SR71A,Predator and hornet which one you will select ?

 I want it for my HD650 .


----------



## FreeBlues

Not sure what happened here but several posts seemed to have been lost. I saved this and will try re-posting

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jlingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also don't find SR-71A to be anything closer to SR-71 which is too bad, as I really love the sound of original SR-71._

 

Can I assume from this you prefer the older SR-71 to the new SR-71A?

 Since we have similar gear, what is your "favorite" amp with the UE11's, iMod and vcap? I find I like either my Lisa or PRII best - depends on the day. I liked the old SR-71 a lot but first the PRII then the Lisa sent it to the For Sale listings. I still sort of miss it and have some hopes the SR-71A would be as good but different then say the Lisa.


----------



## s1rrah

May be sort of off topic ...

 And I don't own any R.S. "Emmeline" amps ...

 But I do hail from the visual/industrial design domain and ... I just have to say:

_"Ray. You've got game when it comes to deciding on the final visual/industrial product"_

 ...

 Really.

 Your amps are some of the most well designed and visually appealing (right down to the screen printing) ... that I've seen.

 Keep it up.

 Hopefully I'll be privy to a demo of *any* of your gear here in the immediate future.

 Best.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stuge(original)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...if you were to select one amp b/w SR71A,Predator and hornet which one you will select ? I want it for my HD650 ._

 

I've never heard The Predator or The Hornet. I CAN say, however, that The Black Bird drives the HD650 with real authority and sigh-inducing beauty. While the size of the soundstage of the SR71A and the depth of its dynamic range do not match those of my stationary amps, if I do not switch between the SR71A and one of my stationary amps, it is very easy for me to forget, as I am listening, that I am not listening to the nearest stationary amp. In fact, I have adjusted the pot on a stationary amp (with a puzzling lack of effect) more than a few times while listening to the SR-71A in the proximity of one. While I cannot say whether The Predator or The Hornet would be a better choice for the HD650 for you (especially if size and battery life are factored in as well as SQ), I can say that, IMO, for the SQ, The Black Bird is a great choice for it.


----------



## jamato8

That is funny. I have done the same thing in reaching for the volume of the Woo 6 to be momentarily confused only to realize I was plugged into the 71A. 

 The Predator is very enjoyable and musical and works fine with the 650's but I would prefer the 71A. You would have to act fairly fast though as I understand the run of limited quantity is almost done.


----------



## raffy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s1rrah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_May be sort of off topic ...

 And I don't own any R.S. "Emmeline" amps ...

 But I do hail from the visual/industrial design domain and ... I just have to say:

"Ray. You've got game when it comes to deciding on the final visual/industrial product"

 ...

 Really.

 Your amps are some of the most well designed and visually appealing (right down to the screen printing) ... that I've seen.

 Keep it up.

 Hopefully I'll be privy to a demo of *any* of your gear here in the immediate future.

 Best.




_

 

True that! Aside from being a fan of the Ray Samuel's sound signature, I gotta admit that Ray's stuff has phenomenal build quality and killer design that looks classy as well. His amps actually "look" like they sound good and they do!


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stuge(original)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now I have question for you all and for jamato as well :

 if you were to select one amp b/w SR71A,Predator and hornet which one you will select ?

 I want it for my HD650 ._

 


 I'm a fan of all three, but would pick the SR71A in a heartbeat over the others if sound quality was the only issue.


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a fan of all three, but would pick the SR71A in a heartbeat over the others if sound quality was the only issue._

 

Having owned all three amps...I concur.


----------



## WaxMan

Funny...I was listening to my SR-71A yesterday with my HD600's and I thought I'd adjust the volume, and for a split second I looked up at my XP-7! As if that is what I was plugged into. Looks like this must be a common symptom of the SR-71A, tricking it's listeners into believing it is a larger home amp. What a tricky little amp indeed!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WaxMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Funny...I was listening to my SR-71A yesterday with my HD600's and I thought I'd adjust the volume, and for a split second I looked up at my XP-7! As if that is what I was plugged into. Looks like this must be a common symptom of the SR-71A, tricking it's listeners into believing it is a larger home amp. What a tricky little amp indeed!_

 

Yep, and when taken on the road what a treat! I have been using lossless files as always and just get a kick out of the sound as I am walking or riding (bike in a safe area). Maybe I listen to too much music. . . . . nah. . . :^)

 In a strange way I feel bad because I know this is a limited run do to availability of parts. I hope the amp will be made again for those who come late to the party and there are none available.


----------



## fhuang

jamato8, all have been sold out?


----------



## jamato8

I don't think so but the last I heard it was getting close. I would contact RSA and ask, if you want one.


----------



## fhuang

i already have got mine#013. just a co-worker of mine thinking about getting one.


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think so but the last I heard it was getting close. I would contact RSA and ask, if you want one._

 

I received mine last week and I'm #280. Sounds like he couldn't have sold that many in a week.


----------



## tonyep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure how to elaborate any more. The Tysonic low discharge battery as with the eneloop uses a different latice and chemical make up which leads to a much lower internal resistance. With lower resistance you have a more instant delivery of current, which in turn adds to the dynamics and transparency because of decreased smearing of frequencies. The Tysonic does this with the 71A and to my ear takes it to a level of refinement that totally adds to the enjoyment of the music. The 500mA is a good battery but does not deliver this refinement. I use it because there are times when this extra bit of musical quality isn't going to matter due to external forces when walking around etc._

 

I received my iPower 500mAh Li-Polymer few days ago, been listening to it. It makes the SR-71A sounds like a predator, the attack is almost as fast as the predator. Using the powerex 9.6V gives a more dynamic sounding, more musical compared to using the iPower.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkkopi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my iPower 500mAh Li-Polymer few days ago, been listening to it. It makes the SR-71A sounds like a predator, the attack is almost as fast as the predator. Using the powerex 9.6V gives a more dynamic sounding, more musical compared to using the iPower._

 

I own and have used the Maha 300 mAh 9V (7 cell), Maha 230 mAh NiMH 9.6V (8 cell) and the Tysonic 200 mAh low discharge 9V rechargables in the SR-71A. In terms of delivering greater effective dynamic range, blacker background and a consequently greater palpable sense of the music, my own ranking is: Tysonic > 9.6V (8 cell) > 9V (7 cell)

 It's interesting that you've noticed what reads like a similar effect between the Li-Po and the 9.6V, as I have noticed between the higher capacity powerex 9V (7 cell) and the powerex 9.6V (8 cell) batteries. If you have any interest and the disposable cash to try a pair of the Tysonic ultra low discharge 9V, there's some basis on which to think that you may find that it was worth a try. The difference, I think, would only be likely to affect real listening enjoyment if using the SR-71A (as I do) as a stationary transportable in a not-too-noisy place where the subtleties can be heard and appreciated.

 An interesting description of the SR-71A using the Li-Po batteries: it sounds like a Predator. That gives SR-71A owners a reasonably accessible way to find out how the Predator sounds. Thanks for that.


----------



## tonyep

Maybe I will get the Tysonic ultra low discharge 9V in the near future as shipping to my location, Singapore is pretty expensive.


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luckyleo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received mine last week and I'm #280. Sounds like he couldn't have sold that many in a week._

 

I got mine a couple of weeks ago - no.212 so I guess they must be well into the 300's by now.


----------



## hockeyb213

I am getting one very shortly just emailed rsa on availability and I will buy from ttvj if I cannot get it from rsa which I highly doubt


----------



## wolfen68

I was a little skeptical regarding jamato's observation that the Tysonics sounded better than other 9v's, but after joneser and sbulack piped in I couldn't resist and got myself a set. Sorry jamato...safety in numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't "scientifically" compared the SR71A with alkalines vs. Tysonics (since it's a pain and takes too long for aural memory to hold while you switch), but I did notice right away that it does sound different with Tysonics. They seem to make the SR71A sound a little more like the SR71...a little more open and natural. 

 Now I'll have to spend some additional time comparing my SR71A and SR71 again...this new quality could be the ticket to finally help pick a winner.


----------



## hockeyb213

ok guys just spoke to rsa they are still in stock so you will be able to grab one no problem


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... I did notice right away that it does sound different with Tysonics. They seem to make the SR71A sound a little more like the SR71...a little more open and natural. 

 Now I'll have to spend some additional time comparing my SR71A and SR71 again...this new quality could be the ticket to finally help pick a winner._

 

As you seem to be coming closer to making a preference decision between the SR-71A and the original SR71, I "almost" hate to ask this - but here goes - If using Tysonics in the SR-71A improves its sound sufficiently that you might pick it over the SR71, would you want to hear the SR71 powered with Tysonics?


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As you seem to be coming closer to making a preference decision between the SR-71A and the original SR71, I "almost" hate to ask this - but here goes - If using Tysonics in the SR-71A improves its sound sufficiently that you might pick it over the SR71, would you want to hear the SR71 powered with Tysonics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That had crossed my mind almost immediately. Darn this hobby....

 Supposedly the SR71 was voiced by Ray with regular old Duracells....hmmmm.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That had crossed my mind almost immediately. Darn this hobby....

 Supposedly the SR71 was voiced by Ray with regular old Duracells....hmmmm._

 

There are times (especially in this hobby) at which selected areas of ignorance really CAN contribute to the holder of it a kind of bliss, if you let it. (Kinda like taking the BLUE pill).


----------



## bce22

anyone around compare to iqube? If so what's your take? I love the iqube but may by a second amp especially if it works better than iqube with earth beyers v3 & v4. Any takes?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bce22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone around compare to iqube? If so what's your take? I love the iqube but may by a second amp especially if it works better than iqube with earth beyers v3 & v4. Any takes?_

 

Luminette has compared them and he returned the SR-71a, but I don't think he had the SR-71a long enough to properly burn it in.


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bce22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone around compare to iqube? If so what's your take? I love the iqube but may by a second amp especially if it works better than iqube with earth beyers v3 & v4. Any takes?_

 

I personally thought the SR-71A trounced the iQube in every way. I never really understood what people heard in the iQube overall.


----------



## musicmaker

Different ears, different gear. I compared both amps. Overall, I preferred the iQube. The SR-71A is a nice amp indeed. Mine had in the neighborhood of 250 hours or so. I really liked its bass but I felt its strong bass presence left the top-end lacking a bit. The iQube to my ears was more neutral had better treble extension and air and a better balanced sound overall.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I personally thought the SR-71A trounced the iQube in every way. I never really understood what people heard in the iQube overall._


----------



## mrarroyo

I compared the original SR71 and preferred it over the iQube. I plan on comparing the SR71 w/ the SR71A this weekend and hope to borrow an iQube to do a 3 way shootout. Maybe I should include the MiniBox-E+ and the D3.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I compared the original SR71 and preferred it over the iQube. I plan on comparing the SR71 w/ the SR71A this weekend and hope to borrow an iQube to do a 3 way shootout. Maybe I should include the MiniBox-E+ and the D3._

 

If it would not be too much of a distraction, including the MiniBox-E+ and the D3 would be very helpful, since they are more affordable and are more available at a larger scale of production - if adding them would not spread the focus of the comparison session out too thin.


----------



## hockeyb213

just as a update for you guys my black sr-71a just came in today and it is # 340 so they are in their upper 300's I figure


----------



## smart

Mine is #333 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I ordered it about a month ago, and asked Ray if I could get this number ... I'm glad with this amp.

 Now running the amp with "Fischer 270 mAh". Not sure if it's the right battery, but it seems to be the best available here in Thailand.


----------



## glc

I should have asked him for #500 so that I can say I have the last one built....


----------



## max111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *glc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should have asked him for #500 so that I can say I have the last one built...._

 

think #500 is bought by someone in Singapore....


----------



## DennyL

I'm wondering whether Ray might after all find that he can go on making SR-71as after the initial 500 are done. Saying it's a limited run might be just a way of stimulating demand.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm wondering whether Ray might after all find that he can go on making SR-71as after the initial 500 are done. Saying it's a limited run might be just a way of stimulating demand._

 

I have never said that this is a limited run, I hope it is not, as there is a great demand for more, but I have indicated many times that after almost a year with no parts for the original SR-71, we managed to get enough to make ONLY 500 units. So far it does not look good as to getting more parts, but sure hope that through another miracle I could purchase the parts needed to make more SR-71A. If I can't then you have seen the last of the SR-71A.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have never said that this is a limited run_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Currently, we have a great demand for the SR-71A, especially from Japan. We could only get enough parts to manufacture 500 amps. 

 <snip>

 The SR-71A will be shipped to those who send payment first. If you wish to purchase the SR-71A, we will honor as many requests as we can, upon payment.

 Unfortunately, the New SR-71A is not as inexpensive as we would like it to be, because all of the materials needed for fabrication and chassis has risen in price (especially when only 500 units can be made)..._

 

Ray, 

 Those are your statements from the announcement and while you don't specifically state that the amp will be a limited edition you certainly at least _hint_ at the fact that there will only be 500 of them and to get them while you can. I think that's where the confusion might be coming from.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ray, 

 Those are your statements from the announcement and while you don't specifically state that the amp will be a limited edition you certainly at least hint at the fact that there will only be 500 of them and to get them while you can. I think that's where the confusion might be coming from._

 

If they were limited, as you say, I would have "SPECIFICALLY" indicated that the SR-71A is limited to 500 & only 500 unit. This still does not mean that I can make any more of this amp. If no parts are available then this is it.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they were limited, as you say, I would have "SPECIFICALLY" indicated that the SR-71A is limited to 500 & only 500 unit. This still does not mean that I can make any more of this amp. If no parts are available then this is it.
 Ray Samuels_

 

Ray, 

 I didn't say anything, I just quoted what *you* said and offered a possible explanation regarding what might have caused people confusion. I agree, in no way did you specifically state that the run would be limited to 500.

 I think you're reading intent in my post that just isn't there.


----------



## woodcans

Long time head-fi-er. Minimal poster.

 Unfortunately, I don't have time to post reviews or long impressions.

 Having said that, my sr-71a arrived 48 hours after placing my order online 2 days ago. (#379).

 RSA communication & shipping is excellent. I truly can't wait to try another amp/preamp from this company. I might have to go straight for their vinyl pickings.

 My SR-71A (not broken in at all)sounds great from the get-go. Consider me a new fan-boy.

 Regards,
 woodcans


----------



## nano

Just a quick question, are all 500 gone? (To lazy to read all 60 pages to find out)


----------



## HK_sends

Grado 325i (w/ GS1000 Donuts)
 Denon AHD2000
 AKG K-702 (w/Stephan Arts Cable)
 Apple Ipod Nano 2nd Gen playing Apple Lossless
 Cowon D2 playing FLAC

 The SR-71A handles them all and handles them well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 My own slice of Nirvana (not the group)

 -HK sends


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a quick question, are all 500 gone? (To lazy to read all 60 pages to find out)_

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f38/an...ml#post4946793


----------



## paradoe

very good SQ and design


----------



## dadozen

OK, I have just placed an order for one SR-71A and have sent the money to Ray.

 Very excited for getting one grea amp from him! Now let's wait for it to arrive and taste some of RSA flavour


----------



## Lsportline43

Just got my Dark Grey SR-71A yesterday. Running Duracell 9-Volts on it now, but waiting on the delivery of my low discharge Tysonic 200 mAh 9-Volts and Tysonic charger.

 Here's a few pics of the SR-71A with the rest of my portable gear:


































































 Hope you enjoy!


----------



## phkd

does this thread contain a comparison between the sr-71 and the sr-71a? excuse my laziness, s'il vous plait.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lsportline43* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my Dark Grey SR-71A yesterday.
 Here's a few pics of the SR-71A with the rest of my portable gear: <pics deleted from quote> Hope you enjoy!_

 

Nice pics! I DID enjoy them. I also use a Zynsonix VRAY Prime mini-to-mini with the SR-71A. Sweet IC!


----------



## toom93

For now then I have one of S/N 393, the sound more opened and puncher (Burned around 100+ hrs.), reference to HD600 headphone and TF 10 pros IEM with Enyo silver cable.


----------



## leebSaMmY

such a nice looking amp.


----------



## dadozen

I wonder which S/N my SR-71A will have. I just called FedEx and it will probaly arrive today!!! woot!!!!!


----------



## dadozen

Hurray, my SR-71A has arrived! 

 I'm at work yet and I've just confirmed with FedEx that it was delivered and I can't wait to put my hands on it!

 Delivery time was 5 days!!! and it was an international shipping, so although I had to pay custom fees, it was really fast! Thanks Ray for shipping the amp in the very next day I paid for it, and for using FedEx!

 I'll buy some 9V batteries to allow the burn-in for a long time. Now I just have to find a way to get the Tysonics Low Discharge. I have tried to contact them through their website but didn't get a reply. 

 I have just paid for my Cantate as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be shipped today, so I'm hoping to get it by the time of my birthday( by the end of this month ). It will be a great gift to ymself


----------



## jamato8

Ok, it appears that the newer generation of amps, at least the ones I have, are doing better, or making the UM2's sound better. I had tried them, the UM2's, only briefly with the 71A but upon further listen now I am much more happy. The 71A with these IEM's is open and airy with integrated bass and quality separation of singers/instruments. Nice. I still am not crazy about the IEM"s stuck in my ears but the sound is very passable.


----------



## dadozen

Tonight will be the second night burning-in my SR-71A. Tomorrow morning it will have around 22 hs. Still nowhere near 100 hours


----------



## hockeyb213

I wonder if Ray is completely out by now


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, it appears that the newer generation of amps, at least the ones I have, are doing better, or making the UM2's sound better. I had tried them, the UM2's, only briefly with the 71A but upon further listen now I am much more happy. The 71A with these IEM's is open and airy with integrated bass and quality separation of singers/instruments._

 

By newer generation, do you mean the 71a compared to the 71?


----------



## dadozen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if Ray is completely out by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Out of stock on SR-71As? 

 If so, he isn't. He has already stated that he still has a few more, even some black chassis that were damaged with some scratches but he asked his manufacturer to do new ones.


----------



## scaz

Nice pictures and good reivew thanks!


----------



## hockeyb213

People with tysonics who claim to hear an improvement how so did the amp improve? I needed rechargeable so I went ahead and bought a pair (newer blue ones with gold connectors) but I want to hear the improvements found so I know what to look for when I receive them


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People with tysonics who claim to hear an improvement how so did the amp improve? I needed rechargeable so I went ahead and bought a pair (newer blue ones with gold connectors) but I want to hear the improvements found so I know what to look for when I receive them_

 

Why not wait until you get them and judge for yourself. That way there will be no influence on what you think you should or should not hear. Maybe you will hear a change and maybe not.


----------



## hockeyb213

well I like knowing what others have heard so I don't convince myself into hearing something that was not really there.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well I like knowing what others have heard so I don't convince myself into hearing something that was not really there._

 

Ok but if you don't know what to expect, how do you know what to convince yourself of? 

 I find the Tysonic to be more transparent and the sound to be more refined and the soundstage is a little larger.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People with tysonics who claim to hear an improvement how so did the amp improve? I needed rechargeable so I went ahead and bought a pair (newer blue ones with gold connectors) but I want to hear the improvements found so I know what to look for when I receive them_

 

I went back through this thread and gathered a few of the things that I'd posted about what I hear with the Tysonic ULD 9V compared to others:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* 
_In terms of delivering greater effective dynamic range, blacker background and a consequently greater palpable sense of the music, my own ranking is: Tysonic > MAHA 9.6V (8 cell) > MAHA 9V (7 cell)

 With these batteries, the sound seems to my ear to have more depth to it (in dynamic range and spatially). With the Ultra Low Self-Discharge batteries, the Blackbird takes a step closer to the sound from my Mapletree stationary tube amp - with a noticeable measure more of lushness, liquidity and openness than with my second favorite batteries for the BlackBird: MAHA 9.6V (230 mAh) rechargeables._


----------



## hockeyb213

Thanks for posting your findings! Cannot wait to get mine in.

 Update: Just got em opened em up along with the charger now have em plugged in and letting them run....will post on my findings


----------



## hockeyb213

well I just plugged in my tysonics and powered up and my amp sounds more refined now it is hard to explain but def. noticed a change and for the 20 bucks def worth it


----------



## The Monkey

So if you had to quantify the difference with the new batteries, how much better would the sound be? Is it a last 1% type of thing? 10% better?


----------



## jamato8

For me the amp is more refined, as noted above. I can't really put a % on it. It just refines the amp and gives better transient response. It is well worth it to me. Why not have the best sound out of it? I mean it sounds great anyway but I just enjoy the extra everything with the Tysonics.


----------



## hockeyb213

honestly it is not expensive at all it may be adds 5% of that extra enjoyment but it is so worth it.....it is like putting icing on the cake


----------



## Pacific Microsonics

It may be sensitive to different batteries, but is it sensitive enough so that when I pass gas over here, the micro-changes in air density is detected as a subtle impact on sound quality of your SR-71A over there?


----------



## Lsportline43

It's obvious that some of us do not buy into the whole "tysonics make it sound better" bit, but I would imagine we could be more accepting of others' opinions.


----------



## ingwe

Why? What fun would that be?


----------



## RAQemUP

For the amount of money people have spent on this portable amp, I am surprised that people are unwilling to spend a little extra on something that may improve the sound. I am not saying that it will or will not improve the sound, just saying what would it hurt to try it out for yourself? Especially with a handful trying it out saying it does.


----------



## drummer1985

hi all,i got a question there which hasn't been answered in the other thread.i wonder if the energizer's 175mah(green stickers) have enough efficiency to drive this amp without problem? i am asking this as right now i am using these batteries,meanwhile i don't have any others batteries to do the comparison.furthermore,the tysonic that you all recommended is not available in my country thus i would have to ship it from the usa which would cost me a lot.thanks in advance to you all.


----------



## jamato8

The batteries will work fine. You are looking at how much energy they store. At 175mA you will get less run time but the same output for when the amp is being used until they need to be recharged again.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pacific Microsonics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It may be sensitive to different batteries, but is it sensitive enough so that when I pass gas over here, the micro-changes in air density is detected as a subtle impact on sound quality of your SR-71A over there?_

 

It would be difficult to observe that phenomenon in the longer range, since, as the distance-to-"over there" (radius) increases, the delta-volume element increases as a cube of the delta-radius, increasing the likelihood that someone within that element is passing gas. Normally, to observe a change resulting from a factor one would observe with and without the factor. As the distance increases, how can observations be made with no passings of gas at that distance? Those difficulties in view, what CAN we say about this proposed phenomenon?

 First of all, in discussing this particular potential effect on the SQ of the SR-71A, we do not place any less importance on other possible influences such as
 the phase of the moon, color/pattern of socks worn (by the listener and others around them), what the people within various radii of the listener had for lunch yesterday (of which this last one may be influencing their passing of gas today - both severity and frequency), ...

 About gas passing:
 I HAVE noticed that my appreciation of the sound quality of what I hear is detectably not quite as good while I'M passing gas (and shortly thereafter), and that this phenomenon is also detectable, but at something qualitatively like an inverse distance-squared/cubed magnitude, with a distance-related time delay, when someone in close proximity to me passes gas. In fact, I've noticed this effect at work or home after a "Silent But Deadly" from a co-worker or family member, which is somewhat like a single blind test - although in this case politeness to my co-worker prevents me from gathering work time-delay data, but I have gathered rough home-based time-delay data following the detection of an "SBD" . What I'm less sure about is the extent to which this phenomenon is related to micro-changes in air density and the extent to which it may be related to other attributes/effects of a passing of gas. But the good news is: over the life of my use of the SR-71A, I'll have the opportunity to make MANY more observations of this phenomenon, at least in the short-range.

 Another bit of good news to us audiophiles is that, because the magnitude of this effect (again, observed in the short-range) appears (at least to MY ears/nose, workplace/home/public settings) to follow an inverse distance-squared/cubed relationship, that the effect, as the distance (radius) increases, will be less attributable to a particular passing of gas, and more attributable to an aggregate of passings of gas within the corresponding delta-volume element. As the size of this delta-volume element increases, it is more likely that the number of gas passings encountered at any delta time interval will vary decreasingly. With the longer-distance contribution to the phenomenon expected to have vanishingly smaller magnitude and lower fluctuation, the likely detectable contributions to this phenomenon will be relatively short-ranged.

 Along the lines of those "good news" expectations, I, for one, have not been able to detect fluctuations in my appreciation of the Sound Quality of the SR-71A similar to that observed in conjuction with the short-range passing of gas, but without the short-range passing of gas having occured. Those fluctuations may not be detected because a) the longer-range passing of gas does not have a detectable influence on my appreciation of the Sound Quality of the SR-71A - OR - b) it may be because the longer-range passing of gas DOES have such a detectable effect, and, because that effect is constantly being exerted, I don't notice it -OR- c) your favorite _tertium quid _here. Even within possibility b) there is still "good news". While the SR-71A MAY sound (who knows how much) better without the constant influence of the long-range passing of gas, under that influence, it sounds wonderful (and even detectably better with the Tysonic ULD 9V rechargeables).

 Since those ("good news") expectations are based mainly on short-range observations (from one posted observer at this point - whose short-range observations will need to verified by other observers), the expectations will need to be tested with some actual longer range observations. After all, there may be longer-range components of a gas passing which do not follow the patterns or expectations based on the observations, and hence, reasoning above - which is why time and funds are spent to make actual observations. Until the events and conditions under which those observations can be made and verified can be arranged, "While, based on the short-range observations of one careful, but qualitative, observer, we expect the longer-range effects of gas-passing on a listener's appreciation of the Sound Quality using a SR-71A amp to fall below a detectable threshhold, until the observations are actually made under longer-range and verifiable conditions and found to follow the observed pattern of the observations made in the shorter-range, we must keep an open mind and say, 'You may be on to something'."













 That was fun for me, and I hope, good infotainment for others. And for all those for whom it wasn't, there's the ignore list. And don't forget, we still need corroborating short-range observations as well as verifiable longer-range observations, at a variety of ranges, with a way to get longer-range measurements which can be controlled for no passings of gas. Since I got the ball rolling on this with these short-range observations, I would expect those of you with ideas about how to get the longer-range observations to make and contribute those. C'mon now, fair's fair.

 Next up: Phase of the Moon ... (stay tuned)


----------



## jamato8

The the basis for anything, what you build on is what you get. In a amp etc, the first thing is the power supply. A bad power supply, and it doesn't matter what else you do. The batteries in the 71A and other amps of this type, is the battery. The lower the internal resistance the better the current flow and from there everything else follows. Not to know this is not understanding what role the power supply plays. The lower internal resistance of Tysonic and eneloop types is what sets them apart in supplying current.


----------



## Pacific Microsonics

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be difficult to observe that phenomenon in the longer range_

 

we've already got something for up to five meters.





 maybe someone can bring one to a meet.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pacific Microsonics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_we've already got something for up to five meters. <Image of device removed in quote> maybe someone can bring one to a meet._

 

LOL


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pacific Microsonics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It may be sensitive to different batteries, but is it sensitive enough so that when I pass gas over here, the micro-changes in air density is detected as a subtle impact on sound quality of your SR-71A over there?_

 

It has been proclaimed that the amount of air that is displaced by a butterfly flapping its wing one time, can cause a Tsunami, half a world away.


----------



## dadozen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has been proclaimed that the amount of air that is displaced by a butterfly flapping its wing one time, can cause a Tsunami, half a world away._

 

LOL, Theory of Chaos in Head-fi. Nice!


----------



## callmevil

im looking to get a new amp to drive dt880, dt990pro, and an hd650.. would the sr71A qualify for this and how does it compare with a LISA III?


----------



## Lsportline43

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *callmevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im looking to get a new amp to drive dt880, dt990pro, and an hd650.. would the sr71A qualify for this and how does it compare with a LISA III?_

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/s...oughts-383399/

 There's more information if you search "SR-71A Lisa" under "Portable Amp" section.


----------



## dadozen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *callmevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im looking to get a new amp to drive dt880, dt990pro, and an hd650.. would the sr71A qualify for this and how does it compare with a LISA III?_

 

If you're thinking about getting a SR-71A, you better rush because Ray is running short on them. The demand was so high and he doesn't have any more parts to manufacture anothers.


----------



## IvanBarista

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *callmevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im looking to get a new amp to drive dt880, dt990pro, and an hd650.. would the sr71A qualify for this and how does it compare with a LISA III?_

 

I have My DT880 600Ohms wit the SR-71a. 
 I can say, it is driving it, at Hi Gain, and About 12o'clock on the Dial. with the HD600, Med Gain 12 O'clock is fine, or 10 o'clock on Hi gain. 

 SR-71a, Have Lots of Current to give great impact on bass, and stability of sound stage at the Same time.

 Only thing is the Battery Life is about 20hrs on Powermax 9.6V. it is annoying when you are doing the 100 hours burn-in.
 However after that, 20Hours is plenty of great Head-fi in your hand.


----------



## drummer1985

i have the dt880 250ohm version driving by sr-71a at high gain.it just sound too good!my sony dap added warm to the overall sounds of the songs,more impact than my panasonic pcdp by using its line-out.but both players have their own good sound though,the latter is more neutral but not nearly as powerful and warm sounding when pair with sr-71a to dt880.though it was just my personal opinion.


----------



## fhuang

the sr71a is good and everything but if you truly want to hear dt880, 990 or other big cans. get a good desktop amp with the money.


----------



## jamato8

A home amp is great, and I love my modified Woo 6 but sometimes you just want to light something up quick or go to another room or walk around or as with the 71A, enjoy its interpretation of the music. 

 There are only a couple left from what I understand. That 500 went fast.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A home amp is great, and I love my modified Woo 6 but sometimes you just want to light something up quick or go to another room or walk around or as with the 71A, enjoy its interpretation of the music. 

 There are only a couple left from what I understand. That 500 went fast._

 

All SR-71A are gone, just waiting for 10 chassis to arive to ship the last SR-71 which ARE spoken for.
 Cheers.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## dadozen

Wow, that's sad. And has been pretty fast too. I'm glad I could get one


----------



## jamato8

Well I have had the SR71A fired up today and I have to say that paired up with the ESW10's, the sound is impressive. The thwack of drums on some of the Grateful Dead stuff is great and the audience sounds can startle me with the realism. The 71A exhibits very good control and frequency range with these phones. Wow, what drive.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I have had the SR71A fired up today and I have to say that paired up with the ESW10's, the sound is impressive. The thwack of drums on some of the Grateful Dead stuff is great and the audience sounds can startle me with the realism. The 71A exhibits very good control and frequency range with these phones. Wow, what drive._

 

How do you like the SR71a fed by the D10?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I have had the SR71A fired up today and I have to say that paired up with the ESW10's, the sound is impressive. The thwack of drums on some of the Grateful Dead stuff is great and the audience sounds can startle me with the realism. The 71A exhibits very good control and frequency range with these phones. Wow, what drive._

 

Is the ESW10 hard to drive?


----------



## ghostmusic

ESW10s aren't difficult to drive at all, but like Jamato says, the SR71A with the ESW10s provide a particularly good synergy, not only in terms of control & frequency range, but in terms of the filigree of sound. The instrumental separation that can be achieved with this portable set-up is pretty sweet. Another approach is TTVJ Portable Millett, which adds more flesh and blood to the sound with the ESW10JPN, but loses a bit of air.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you. I like the ESW10, so I'll give this pairing a listen at the NYC Meet if possible.

 Also, forgive me, but what is "the filigree of sound"?_

 

It could be translated as: The fine intricate rendering of notes woven into an emotional fingering of sound that wafts upon the air and loses nothing in the transition from electrical impulses to final resting place upon your tympanic membrane.

 Or not.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghostmusic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ESW10s aren't difficult to drive at all, but like Jamato says, the SR71A with the ESW10s provide a particularly good synergy, not only in terms of control & frequency range, but in terms of the filigree of sound. The instrumental separation that can be achieved with this portable set-up is pretty sweet. Another approach is TTVJ Portable Millett, which adds more flesh and blood to the sound with the ESW10JPN, but loses a bit of air._

 


 Thank you. I like the ESW10, so I'll give this pairing a listen at the NYC Meet if possible.

 Also, forgive me, but what is "the filigree of sound"?


----------



## HK_sends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It could be translated as: The fine intricate rendering of notes woven into an emotional fingering of sound that wafts upon the air and loses nothing in the transition from electrical impulses to final resting place upon your tympanic membrane._

 

Whoa! That's deep!

 -HK sends


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I have had the SR71A fired up today and I have to say that paired up with the ESW10's, the sound is impressive. The thwack of drums on some of the Grateful Dead stuff is great and the audience sounds can startle me with the realism. The 71A exhibits very good control and frequency range with these phones. Wow, what drive._

 

Totally agree, this morning I use SR-71A with my recently acquired AD2000 and it is really impressive. I think this amp pair up really well with Audio Techinca headphones. I was think selling the SR-71A earlier, now I have to listen more on this combo.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It could be translated as: The fine intricate rendering of notes woven into an emotional fingering of sound that wafts upon the air and loses nothing in the transition from electrical impulses to final resting place upon your tympanic membrane.

 Or not._

 

I guess that means it really sounds good.


----------



## verjuno

sr71a is really good amp.


----------



## jamato8

Well I just noticed the 71a appears to be available again on a limited basis.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I just noticed the 71a appears to be available again on a limited basis._

 

Yes. Ray says pay today and it ships tomorrow. I can't imagine the current supply lasting long but as he states, 300 more in 2 weeks.


----------



## jscottmsc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. Ray says pay today and it ships tomorrow. I can't imagine the current supply lasting long but as he states, 300 more in 2 weeks._

 

Just ordered the SR-71A Total of $477.92 [*$450* + *$14* 3-day ship + *3%* PayPal]

 ...to use with HD650's


----------



## VL

Just got mine this week in black. Ray said the gray color is sold out. I am using it with my UE-11s, UE-7s and Triple-Fi.


----------



## jamato8

Let us know what you think. I find it very neutral and open sounding.


----------



## Syan25

Just got the amp last week - this is a breathtaking amp - very open as you say and completely natural sounding - I have never heard anything like it before...this amp will change my life...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> ...this amp will change my life...


 

 If only $450 had this sort of impact with every bill we paid


----------



## sbulack

... if only every bill we paid were for something comparable to the SR-71A ... (sigh - O' wouldn't it be loverly)


----------



## estreeter

sbulack, what is your opinion of the Caliente - its still on my shortlist for the day I finally upgrade from my D4


----------



## sbulack

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> sbulack, what is your opinion of the Caliente - its still on my shortlist for the day I finally upgrade from my D4


 
  My opinion of the Caliente can be found in the main thread about the Purity Audio KICAS amps.  Neither my opinion, nor my daily use of the Caliente has changed since I wrote that opinion in that thread.  In this thread, I'll say that I still use the SR-71A that I purchased back in 2008 every day, and I enjoy the sound that I get through it immensely.


----------



## Syan25

Here here --- this is the best portable amp I have ever heard...and I have heard a lot...


----------



## imackler

Hey all! Just purchased a SR-71A. Provided I love it, what are you recommending regarding rechargeable batteries? Is it possible to get some that are too powerful compared to non-rechargeable 9v batteries? The *mah varies from battery to battery, from like 250 to 550. Thanks!


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Hey all! Just purchased a SR-71A. Provided I love it, what are you recommending regarding rechargeable batteries? Is it possible to get some that are too powerful compared to non-rechargeable 9v batteries? The *mah varies from battery to battery, from like 250 to 550. Thanks!


 
  Think of the "mah" as additional battery output life.  As long as it is 9v format you are good to go....except I recall that lithium batteries are not recommended.


----------



## muzic4life

Hi guys. I just bought this amps 71a. But not yet received it. Just wondering how is the sound compared to 71b in single ended output? Though at first i was leaning more to 71b coz it has rechargeable battere but then ended buying 71a. Reason i decided to choose 71a because all my cans and iems none of them using balance connector. And headfonia says in single ended the sound from 71a is better. But with balance output..71b is better. Has anyone ever done comparison like AB-ing both amps using single ended output? Just hoping i did not make a wrong buy


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Hi guys. I just bought this amps 71a. But not yet received it. Just wondering how is the sound compared to 71b in single ended output? Though at first i was leaning more to 71b coz it has rechargeable battere but then ended buying 71a. Reason i decided to choose 71a because all my cans and iems none of them using balance connector. And headfonia says in single ended the sound from 71a is better. But with balance output..71b is better. Has anyone ever done comparison like AB-ing both amps using single ended output? Just hoping i did not make a wrong buy


 
  I've owned both.  The SR71A wins hands down in a single ended comparison.  If you go balanced with the SR71B it wins by enough to be noticeable.


----------

